# 4th Annual Lumberjocks Beer Swap!



## HokieKen

*Welcome to the fourth annual LJs Beer Swap )* People always tell me that they wish they had known we were doing this. Well, now you know! Tell all your friends (who are over 21)! No one who has participated has ever said they wish they hadn't. So here's your chance. Quit thinking and wishing and just jump on in!!


















If you like beer, you've come to the right place! Heck, even if you don't like beer but like making stuff and having fun, you've come to the right place! Check out some of the projects from the first beer swap and from the second beer swap and last year's beer swap. You'll see that this is a fun swap where you can let your creativity shine 

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*

You'll send a six-pack of beer (or possibly something else, read the next section) and some sort of "accessory" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.
Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.
The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.
The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)
*YOU MUST PARTICIPATE IN THE THREAD TO PLAY!* I'm very serious about this. I will drop you from the participation list faster than a drunk daddy with an ugly baby if you don't check in at least once a week. That means post a comment in the thread. Even if it's just "I'm still here and I'm working on my project." You need to post it. I think if you embrace the banter and participate regularly you'll have a good time and make some new friends though. If you're sensitive or can't take a joke though, you should probably just move on along. This is not the swap your looking for (in obi-wan's voice).
*If you are new to LJ swaps* I will require that you send me a picture of your completed project that you are ready to ship *ON TIME - see dates below* before your sender ships your package. Since there is no progress picture in this swap, this will ensure that everyone that ships a package on time receives one on time as well. Swap veterans can ignore this. Swap veterans will also know exactly why I'm doing this. I will NOT e-mail you or PM you a reminder if you don't provide this. Sorry but we're all adults. If I don't get this picture from you ON TIME, you will be dropped from the list and your recipient will be re-assigned to your sender. So PLEASE keep up with the deadline dates below and e-mail or PM me IN ADVANCE if there is an issue. I will work with you AS LONG AS YOU COMMUNICATE AHEAD OF TIME.

*Other Stuff:*

If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just *MAKE SURE* when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.
No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 3 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new. 
But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.
When you post your project, please use the tag *beer swap 2020*
For shipping reasons, unfortunately, we're going to have to restrict this to participants in the continental US. Sorry to the rest of y'all :-( Please feel free to play along at home though! Make yourself a nice new beer-guzzling accessory and show it to us when the rest of us reveal our swap packages! 

*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com

Your email should contain:
LJ username
Real Name
Shipping Address


You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Monday 8/10*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Friday 8/14*.
First time swappers *MUST* send me a picture of their ready-to-ship project by midnight EDT on *Monday 8/31*
Please ship your package no later than *Tuesday 9/8*.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Monday 9/14* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Participants:*
HokieKen *S R*
Keebler1 *S R*
GrantA *S R*
Bill Berklich *S R*
controlfreak *S*
mikeacg *S (so)R(ta)*
JD77 *S R*
Woodmaster1 *S R*
John Jardin *S R*
KelleyCrafts *S R*
clieb91 *S R*
jeffswildwood *S R*
EarlS *S R*
Brandon *S R*
BenM *S R*
cornfed1341 *S R*


----------



## Keebler1

Im in


----------



## RichBolduc

Following for now… gotta think of an idea (think I have something I want to try) and figure out if I have the time.

Rich


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

PM sent Rich ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm in - though Monday 7 Sept is Labor Day ;-)


----------



## GrantA

That's just Kenny's way of giving me an extra day to finish what I'll start on about 9/5 bahahaha


----------



## RichBolduc

On my list is to put a finish on a cutting board.. 1 more pen for Mike…4 desk drawers for my wife, a new cat scratching post and to finish a transition from wood to carpet for the wife's office… If I can get those knocked out prior to the swap I can do it… Or at least a majority of them.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> I m in - though Monday 7 Sept is Labor Day ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Well crap. Fixed it. I have a feeling we won't get reveals done the same week but I'll give everyone the extra holiday to wrap it up.


----------



## controlfreak

Did somebody say beer?

I am in.


----------



## EarlS

I'm scheduled for my first carpal tunnel surgery on 09/03. If I can get going on my idea this week I should be able to get it done by then. Like Rich, I would normally be frantically finishing things up over Labor Day weekend but I'll be out of commission by then.

Side question: anyone have problems with off sized biscuits? I was trying to dry fit the bookcase sides yesterday and the pieces wouldn't come together with the biscuits in their slots. I haven't gone back and re-cut the slots to make sure they are all deep enough but I was surprised they didn't fit.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I rarely use em but they do swell up as soon as you get glue on em and I'd swear the ones I've bought recently did it worse than old stock ones, I'd bet the newer ones are less dense wood than the old ones.


----------



## HokieKen

Check the blade on your biscuit cutter Earl. If you have a chipped tooth or two, you may not be getting square bottoms. I've never had an issue with the biscuits not being deep enough unless it was because I didn't have the cutter set right.


----------



## HokieKen

We got a swap newb! Welcome aboard controlfreak


----------



## mikeacg

What? You guys started without me?
No Yooper Beer for you guys!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

It's not a party 'til you get here Mike!


----------



## Bluenote38

New led shop lights arrived. Checking them out before installing later in the week


----------



## JD77

I'm in for this one.

Not sure what I will make, but probably won't be another koozie been told it doesn't keep the beer cold…

...unless its Labor Day Weekend and I haven't started yet. Then I'm gonna find that leftover glue-up and slap some contrasting ends on it!


----------



## mikeacg

I'm here now Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m in for this one.


Another newb! Welcome aboard JD77!



> Not sure what I will make, but probably won t be another koozie ve been told it doesn t keep the beer cold…
> 
> ...*unless its Labor Day Weekend and I haven t started yet*. Then I m gonna find that leftover glue-up and slap some contrasting ends on it!
> 
> - JD77


Make sure you read the dates carefully JD. You and control freak don't have until Labor Day. Sorry but experience is a very effective teacher ;-)


----------



## clieb91

I'm tempted to join, but for now I will follow along. Have to see what kind of dent I can make in this pile the next 2 weeks.










If nothing else the Shenanigans will be fun to watch.

CtL


----------



## zoro39

I'm in!
Looks like another beer drinking game.
Taking a break from the pair of serpentine dressers I've been working on for 2 years.
Making a batch of marble games (aka Beer drinking game)


----------



## EarlS

Problem solved. I adjusted the depth stop on the biscuit jointer. Apparently the Milescraft biscuits are a fair bit taller than the Delta ones or the brand Rockler sells.


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard John! We typically keep our swap projects a surprise ;-) But those look cool! Games are very welcome IMO )


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Earl, I always strike a centerline on a biscuit and make sure it fits with some cushion room.


----------



## GrantA

I bet you could've just clamped it tighter, they're crush biscuits ;-p


----------



## zoro39

sorry about that!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I guess I am in got to think of something to make. I ask some friends about a good craft beer. I got a place that makes craft beer about five miles from me. I am not a beer drinker so I will have to use my daughter or sons for the beer choice.


----------



## Keebler1

Already sounds like another fun swap


----------



## EarlS

> I bet you could ve just clamped it tighter, they re crush biscuits ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


Oh I clamped it a bit (a lot) tighter. There was no crushing them into the slot. I was rather surprised that they were that much wider. They were also slightly thinner.

I've been on a conference call, which gave me time to conceive a Plan B idea for the Beer Swap. I'm getting closer to making the commitment. Of course, committing to anything that has to do with the likes of this crew always requires a fair bit of contemplation. I've also been researching beer. Just finished a Bikini Bottom Pineapple Wheat from Five Cities Brewing Not too bad. Looks like a field trip is going to be necessary in the near future.


----------



## zoro39

Kenny,
I claim old age and a failing memory! I'll come up with another project and keep it to myself.
My 2 granddaughters are heading your way.
They graduated from HS and one will go to Liberty and the other to George Mason.
Life is good despite the old age.
John J
Valrico FL


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, you didn't know John, I was just filling you in. You are absolutely welcome to use the marble game. No rule broken, itusially just more fun to surprise your recipient ;-)

Tell the girls it's hot and humid up here but leaving Florida, they'll find it comfortable )

Alright, as always boys, let's post what we're drinking! Here's one that tastes like summer and that even IPA-haters don't complain about!


----------



## HokieKen

John and Woodmaster, make sure you guys send me the e-mail as requested in the OP. You're name doesn't go on the list until I have your info ;-)

Woodmaster - since you aren't a beer drinker, would you prefer to receive craft sodas? I have another person who would like to participate but would rather send soda than beer. So if you (or anybody else) would prefer soda rather than beer, just let me know!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Decided to have a cider tonight. Santa Fe brewing makes an okay one.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny if you get a few Soda people let me know as I would prefer that as well and will think harder on joining.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Well, we have at least one Chris


----------



## mikeacg

The Yooper Breweries have been popping out a bunch of new named beers so I guess I'd better get taste-testing now if I'm going to be ready to ship on time. 
Does anyone have a real high-quality copy of the Lumberjocks Logo? I have a couple of bonus ideas that would really jump with a decent graphic…
Field trip to Manistique tomorrow! I can see BEER in my future!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Email sent typed wrong address yesterday. Got the mailer demon this morning.


----------



## HokieKen

Manistique Mike? Sounds like a male strip club.

Gotcha Woodmaster!


----------



## mikeacg

> Manistique Mike? Sounds like a male strip club.
> 
> - HokieKen


Only you Kenny would think of something like that! (But now that you mention it, it does sound a bit shady…)

60 miles away, about 3,000 people and more shopping than you will find in Newberry for sure! Jack's Market has a pretty impressive beer section for the UP!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Following, not participating, as usual.
With luck my shop will be built by the time this is over and I'll have inspiration for the next swap!


----------



## Keebler1

Not acceptable John. Get some handtools and tell the wife youre usong the spare room or the kitchen table to make your swap project


----------



## 23tony

Sounds like fun! I'd like to join in but with all the house projects going on, I'm not sure that I can commit to having something done by the newbie required date. Guess I'll follow along this time and join in for the next one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Loads of newbies in this one. Should be interesting. I'l maybe sign up. Just throwing out a participation post just in case. Would hate to have to hang out with you hoodlums too often. 

Grant if you get my name I expect a nice metal/wood sign like you did for that little bicycle bar.

Mike, a sign like you make would be awesome. I forge (blacksmith) stuff, machine stuff, and woodwork. So there's some ideas for you.

Not sure of anyone else's specialties so I'll stop there for now.

I drink Hefeweizen mostly so I appreciate that as you all are out buying me beers but I would take craft sodas instead to share with the family.

Let's see, how much more of a petulant asshat can I be here?....

Usually I'm pretty good at being an asshat but that's all I can think of now. Maybe I'll sign up.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't sell yourself short Dave. You're a *GREAT*


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I try Kenny, I try.


----------



## mikeacg

Don't worry Dave! I have lots of ideas for this swap - and after a couple of beers I'll have even more!!! Don't know how good they'll be but it is a beer swap! Can't go wrong on that part and the bonus gifts are gravy…
Come on and play with us Uncle Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't fret Mike, I don't think Kenny leaves me joining this thing as an option. I just like to mess around a bit before I tell him I'm joining, although, I imagine I'll be added regardless if I tell him to add me or not. Again, no choice on this one. That dude's kind of a….well, you know.


----------



## mikeacg

Yeah, I know! He does the same thing to me Dave!
At least I don't encourage him too much (like sending him capes and stuff…)


----------



## controlfreak

The beer part is easy with lots of local craft brews and a new son in law that is a brewer. It's the wood part that has me stumped. No lathe so I can't turn a handle for a bottle opener. I am a relatively new woodworker that has been focused on shop projects and tool acquisition. Might be time to start thinking outside the box.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Controlfreak, Kenny posted links to prior beer swap projects so you can get some good ideas on what to make and the effort that people have put into them.

Just something to review, I usually go through project links like that for every swap just to get ideas.


----------



## HokieKen

Lots of ideas in old projects cfreak. If any of you new guys are totally stumped, feel free to shoot me a PM. I have a cloud folder that I keep and add to every year that is nothing but Beer Swap project ideas. I'll be glad to toss out some suggestions


----------



## HokieKen

> ...although, I imagine I ll be added regardless if I tell him to add me or not. Again, no choice on this one. That dude s kind of a….well, you know.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


What?! Me?!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny, just give me your name and I'll send Bud Light and some chopsticks.


----------



## HokieKen

My name is Kenny. You knew that.


----------



## HokieKen

It's cute, Rich and Earl are also under the impression that their participation is optional.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think there's anything cute about Earl or Rich. Unless Earl puts a flower in his hair, then he's kind of cute in the right light. Low light.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Right on queue.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd sign up, but I only like bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only come in 19.476 oz plastic cans. Or Hamm's.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah. I forgot Dave P thinks he's optional too.


----------



## GrantA

Controlfreak *(there's gotta be a cool story behind that name)* there are lots of bottle openers that use flat scales vs round handles, like this one 
Bonus points for practicing glue ups, inlays, adding magnets etc ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Controlfreak *(there s gotta be a cool story behind that name)*...
> 
> - GrantA


My money's on CF being an EE


----------



## HokieKen

Whenever a new local IPA shows up in the "pick six" cooler, I make it a point to try it. As a general rule, any beer with a fruit in the name is not one I like. But, we're gonna give it a go anyway!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Controlfreak *(there s gotta be a cool story behind that name)*...
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> My money's on CF being an EE
> 
> - HokieKen


If so that's pretty clever. But then, one expects clever from a controls freak. Inquiring minds want to know, CF!


----------



## GrantA

I only expect a hard time from an E of any sort


----------



## GrantA

Oh and I had a couple of these, now they're gone :-( 









Cooking some homemade Alfredo sauce now to go with some fettuccine and scallops, I'll pair that with a nice Chardonnay for dinner ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

We had angostura meatloaf with mashed potatoes for dinner tonight. It was a comfort food kind of day.


----------



## GrantA

Wow Ive never heard of anybody using angostura bitters in anything other than an old fashioned, I might have to try that meatloaf… The glaze needs bourbon though.


----------



## Keebler1

Controlfreak Dave P used a drill and belt sander to turn some containers last swap. That may be an idea of something to try if you wanted to make a round handle for a bottle opener


----------



## clieb91

Been busy around here today, even logged in at work today and I still missed a bunch of posts. Decided for the fun of it. I will jump in, Don't have a problem buying beer but will prefer to get Craft Sodas in return (if anyone on the west gets my name Henry Winehard's Vanilla Cream is my favorite and I can not get it on this coast. Email is on its way. Right after I finish this…










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo, Chris is in!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's pretty tasty, Grant. I've used bitters in a bunch of stuff beyond just manhattans.

As Keebler says, you don't need a lathe to make round things, ControlFreak. And a beer swap doesn't have to have round things. Heck, a masu is a square Japanese sake box.


----------



## HokieKen

My mom's birthday present is done. If beer came in tea bags, I'd have an idea…


----------



## clieb91

That came out looking great Kenny.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job Kenny


----------



## mikeacg

Not just another pretty face Kenny! That turned out fantastic!!! I'm sure Mama will be pleased…


----------



## bndawgs

has it been a year already since the last beer swap?


----------



## controlfreak

Okay since you asked, I was skiing with my kids and grandkids out at Keystone CO which was very high on my bucket list and I saw this sign. It was shortly after I started playing a GPS based game called Ingress. I decided it would be boredom relief during my morning walks after a shoulder injury at the gym. I choose the handle Controlfreak based on that game and what the hell. The game got me motivated to move and I ended up running 9 miles a day competing as the only player that did all competition on foot. I ended up losing 50 pounds and getting in the best shape of my life at 56 years old. I have backed off that level and only run 12 miles a week now at 58 years old. EE hardley, I entered college for one semester before starting a family. I have no regrets, three kids, three grandkids and more coming in a perfect world. So I am a barely educated dude that has the tile od COE at a small company. My kids are all engineers or RN's and can remember my father asking "what happened to you" I said I don't' know dad maybe it skips a generation. He graduated Yale in two years due to the war needs and being an officer in the navy but he did it and was scary smart. As I look at looming retirement I looked long and hard at what fits and what matters. Woodworking is what I always sought after for and admired so here I am. I am just glad I found LJ and all the expertise that it can give me.


----------



## GrantA

Great story CF, my handle is just my name :-(



> ...only run 12 miles a week now at 58 years old.
> - controlfreak












I need to work on shedding 50lbs though, better get to it soon…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Kenny.

Regarding handles, I make lots of octagons. Can do that with a jack plane. And the nice thing about octagonal handles is that they don't roll off the table when it lurches because you've had a few drinks… I hear.


----------



## controlfreak

Reminder, never click the 1 posters.


----------



## controlfreak

Beers, my latest favorite is "ONE-Y" IPA from Oskar Blues. I am on a low carb high fat diet so it fits in with only 5g carbs it fits and actually tastes like beer.


----------



## HokieKen

I have been mostly drinking Dogfish Head's Slightly Mighty IPA this year CF. The summer has inspired me to splurge on some fuller beers though


----------



## HokieKen

> has it been a year already since the last beer swap?
> 
> - Steve


Yep! You send your email yet?


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff's on board. Now we can start the party!


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - guess I should send you my information since it appears I've already "signed up". Just ordered stuff for the Plan B idea.

Kenny - how did you bend the handles on the tray. BTW - really nice looking stuff for your mom.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - guess I should send you my information since it appears I ve already "signed up". Just ordered stuff for the Plan B idea.
> 
> Kenny - how did you bend the handles on the tray. BTW - really nice looking stuff for your mom.
> 
> - EarlS


Yes Earl. Let's make sure we get the right city this time, eh? ;-)

Bending the handles for the tray was really easy.


----------



## HokieKen

I posted a project if you want more details Earl.


----------



## bndawgs

Would you assume the PO lost this for a few days? Or did Woodcraft tell them to sit on it until the original anticipated delivery date?


----------



## controlfreak

My miter box showed "label generated" for days and then received at postal facility in California. When I got home it was on my porch in South Carolina. Their tracking software is about worthless these days.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, this was scheduled to be delivered on Monday. Something stinks in the USPS lately.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff s on board. Now we can start the party!
> 
> - HokieKen


Glad to be in guys! I missed several swaps and need to get back into them! Missed them, *especially on reveal day*! Plus maybe I need to get my feet wet before the up coming KNIFE SWAP.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny my first thought on the handles was that you must've cut them on the bandsaw, then I said nah he's too cheap to cut up thick stock he bent em bahaha 
I just knew you snuck the handles into the sauna at the gym to steam em

All jokes aside, great job! It looks awesome!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, yours looks like they printed the label on the 24th and shipped the package on the 28th. "Acceptance" just means they've gotten the money for the shipment, and "received by the post office" is the real the check is in the mail step.

Kenny, I'm getting that sort of delay lately too. The ABQ post office had a bunch of people out with COVID-19 or something, and everything was spending an extra few days there. Seems things are more normal this week, though… Hopefully it's just temporary.


----------



## HokieKen

I just hope it gets here this week. I'll be out of town next week and the mail will be stopped. It always makes me nervous to think of the post office "holding onto" a package for me for several days…

Yeah Grant, The amount of Bocote I wasted by sawing out those blanks was kinda painful but I don't think 5/16" thick Bocote would bend very easily ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Did someone say beer? I turned my CO wedding trip into a beer run for some of my favorites that I can no longer get in Texas. I picked up some Upslope IPA and Citra Pale Ale and some La Cumbre Red Ryote (rye) IPA and Elevated IPA. The shop beer fridge is stuffed to the gills which is good because the fridge was pretty bare.

I'm still on the fence about joining the swap. I'm in the early stages of planning for a workbench build which will require some other shop organization improvements before I can even start. I will follow along and may join before the deadline if I need a diversion or run out of beer by then.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! Would y'all look at that - Nathan thinks he has a choice too. You guys crack me up with your delusions of free will.


----------



## 23tony

So, first thing I've learned about this is: there's a lot to keep up with!


----------



## Lazyman

> Yeah, this was scheduled to be delivered on Monday. Something stinks in the USPS lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Man don't get me started…Too Late. 
I bought a plane on eBay UK. Expected delivery date is August 9th so I was ready to wait; however, they shipped it the next day via the eBay Global Shipping program which Pitney Bowes appears to manage. It cleared US customs in NJ 5 days later which is when the USPS label was created. It spent about 5 days moving through several spots to get to Grapevine, TX Pitney Bowes facility which is less than 20 miles from my house. That was July 16th. On July 18th, the USPS status changed to: 

July 18, 2020, 1:52 pm
Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item
GRAPEVINE, TX 76051 
Shipping Partner: PITNEY BOWES
Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:52 pm on July 18, 2020 in GRAPEVINE, TX 76051. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.

Not a single status update since. So what do you think. Does it do any good to try to call them to track it down or am I just stuck waiting for them to take their ass-hats off.


----------



## HokieKen

Well…. let's just say there are a lot of posts and leave it at that Tony. You can generally skip 50-100 and not miss anything. It may actually improve your mental competence ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, I'd be surprised if you learned anything on the phone. I imagine the information available to the person on the other end is exactly the same information available to you online. Can't hurt to try though!


----------



## GrantA

What kinda plane Nathan? RC stunt plane? That'd be fun ;-p


----------



## GrantA

It's not uncommon at all for PB and/or usps to put the cart before the horse, tracking numbers will be on the manifest but may not be in the truck. It happens with all carriers occasionally but right now all carriers are experiencing more shipments than usual with reduced staff. More people ordering things online and staff out sick or whatever other reason. 
The office told me a couple days ago one ltl terminal had 50 drivers out in one day. It's a damned mess 
Anyways though once it does actually arrive then someone has to unpack the bulk container /pallet and sort etc so I wouldnt hold my breath.


----------



## Keebler1

Grant which ltl company do you work for?


----------



## GrantA

I don't work for any ltl company, I have my own little 3pl and I'm an agent for a couple larger 3pls 
I line everything up and try to make sure stuff moves as intended, that's getting difficult with all these shenanigans


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not a single status update since. So what do you think. Does it do any good to try to call them to track it down or am I just stuck waiting for them to take their ass-hats off.


Nathan, I had a watch shipped from Athens to here. It left Athens in May. In late June it arrived in Grand Rapids, MI. In mid-July it finally got to me. Stuff coming into the US is being delayed hugely, and it keeps screwing up my cheap bastard "buy it from a Chinese vendor on eBay" urges.

It'll probably get to you. Eventually.

If you're really lucky, you might get a "Found in a supposedly empty piece of equipment" stamp on the box (had a friend who worked for the post office in the 80s, and that was the best stamp - it got used on all the mail they found after doing a big cleaning or remodel. He said they'd found stuff more than a decade old in one room of sorting equipment.)


----------



## Lazyman

Nooooooo! I want it now. What really irritates me is that it traveled over 4600 miles, including passing through customs and traveling about 1500 miles over land, to within 20 miles of me in a little over a week and they cannot figure out how to get it the last 20 miles. Also, I have gotten stuff from Amazon and other vendors delivered in a couple of days during this same time from all over, even by USPS. I would probably feel a little better if they had at least scanned it into a USPS location-well, probably not but I would like to see a status change at least so that I know it still exists in space-time and I didn't imagine buying it. 2 weeks is kind of ridiculous.

Okay. Rant over.

Here is what I bought. Even with over $50 of international shipping the cost is less than most combination planes go for in the US, which are usually in worse shape too. Plus, it was a buy-it-now so I didn't have to wait for some guy to snipe it out from under me at the last minute.


----------



## bndawgs

So after waiting over a week to get the stupid turn buttons in, what do i do? yeah, drill the wrong size pilot hole. at least it's on the back


----------



## GrantA

Hey! Where are all the dark arts guys hanging out these days? Any of you ever heard of such an animal as a VFD that can take 460v 3-phase input and give 575 (550 is the target actually) out? My panel supplier says he thinks they make em, my drive supplier says no. I'm thinking not but it would be pretty slick.

Oh and Nathan that's sweet!! Now I'm mad you don't have yer paws on it yet too!!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Hey! Where are all the dark arts guys hanging out these days? Any of you ever heard of such an animal as a VFD that can take 460v 3-phase input and give 575 (550 is the target actually) out? My panel supplier says he thinks they make em, my drive supplier says no. I m thinking not but it would be pretty slick.
> - GrantA


Are your trying to get single phase 550v from 460v 3PH, where you need a VFD for phase switching?
Is there a tight requirement for line voltage regulation that forces use of the VFD?
No?
For simple 3PH voltage changes, have always used transformers. Can get different types based on line regulation requirements. Tons of mfg and information online.
Need to know exact KVA, voltage/phase, delta/wye, and voltage tolerance to make any recommendations.

PS - In the world of high voltage, high current drives; there is massive amount of customization available in the secret coding of the line catalogs. What you want can be done easily. Usually have to order direct from mfg, or major distributor, not the yocal local electrical supply for specialized drives.

Best Luck.


----------



## GrantA

Cap'n, no phase changing needed, 3-phase 480v delta input, 3-phase 550v motor on a lathe. I asked my transformer guy for a transformer and he recommended a VFD, maybe he misunderstood. He seems to think I can get a voltage increasing vfd though.
The lathe already has a transformer for 208-550 but I'd rather feed it 480 rather than having it fed by my step down transformer


----------



## HokieKen

Old faithful today.


----------



## Lazyman

One of my favorites and worth a long drive. Colorado coppery goodness.


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Nathan, driving and drinking. In that order ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

All you need is a transformer Grant, but, I'm not sure about this. I've been around a lot of equipment and never 550v. Wouldn't be too surprised if itll take 480. Any other equipment you have seen that wants 550?


----------



## GrantA

For sure all I *need* is a transformer that I can feed 460 and tap 550ish- 575v 3-phase is apparently somewhat common. But a VFD would allow fine tuning spindle speed. This is for my big Pacemaker lathe and it has a quick change 18-speed gearbox so I can be happy without the VFD too


----------



## GrantA

It's not beer but it goes nicely with beer!


----------



## HokieKen

You don't need to control spindle speed that finely on a lathe Grant. The feed is powered by the same motor as the spindle so even if you miss your intended speed by 10%, tbe work piece won't care. Know how lathes always have a tach on em? No? There's a reason ;-)

Milling is a different animal. Spindle and feed have separate drives.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah yeah I just figured if the VFD option was viable and about the same price as a transformer I'd do that. I may just say screw it and run it as is with a 208 supply it'll just be one more thing pulling on the big step down transformer


----------



## HokieKen

Has Duck been over here yet? He almost evaded my gaze… He doesn't have a choice either. He goes on the list.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Best of both worlds, grant, use a vfd and run the output through your transformer. 
Some calculations will be required to dial in the vfd settings but should be trivial.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah that would require a new VFD and a new 6kva 600v-480v transformer, looking more like I'll just feed the existing 6kva 600-208v transformer 208v from the big step-down transformer. 
I'm just going back over everything and trying to run anything that can take 480 off of 480. 
Thanks everybody! I do have a couple feelers out for it though so if I get a reasonable option (not dropping a grand on it lol) I'll let y'all know 

John I am curious though- you'd have a VFD output through a transformer? I *ass*umed that would play hell on the transformer and that a VFD would need to go after a transformer


----------



## Keebler1

Grant quit playing with the expensive toys and come back down to earth where the poor folk are and you wouldnt have these quandries.


----------



## tvrgeek

Tempting, as I am one of those who believe life is too short for bad beer. Unfortunately, there is more bad beer brewed than good, so a blind random swap is with risks.

In my not so humble view:

Hot summer day, quick cool off, a sweet Hef. Blue Moon is not bad. I have had better, but not retail.
Later, relaxed, an IPA, but one that does not cross your eyes with aftertaste two days later, Still looking. Hopium not too bad. Most are too light and too bitter. Real IPA is blond to amber. 
Day in, day out. Red or Amber. DuClaw Misfit is my favorite, but not bottled. I "suffer" with Highland Gaelic ale
Winter, cold day. Anchor porter. Never had better. Add a bit of Gouda and good crackers. Can't get it here, so Highland Black Moca Stout.

Corona* prevented me from a visit to Asheville to brewery hop. 67 in that town alone, so I am sure there are many many NC beers that meet or exceed my list.

There are a lot of drinkable mass produced beers. XX Amber not bad. Yingling not bad. Guiness if I can't do better. Fortunately, I am in a position that another couple bucks for a 6-pack is within my budget. I will have an ice tea before I stoop to a Pilsner. Bud makes a big deal for their quality and I agree. They make really bad beer exactly the same worldwide. As an old Quality Engineer, I admire that. Some get popular and I cant imagine why. Fat Tire, for example.

The great thing about beer is it is the recipe. Anyone can brew great beer anywhere. Unlike wine where the right mouse has to piss on the right vine on the right day and whatever magic makes a great wine. I just note, RICE IS NOT A VALID INGREDIENT FOR BEER! Light beer is like sex on the beach. (You know the rest of that line)


Cirona virus that is. I don't consider Corona beer as worthy of discussion. Lind of like Fosters. They ship it here as it is to bad for the natives where it is made.

Earl: You have to keep them dry. It has been real humid recently and they will swell. Having HVAC issues and my shop got up to 80%. Biscuits all bad. Sleds wont fit the TS. Added a secondary de-humidifier and back to 50%.


----------



## GrantA

Lol I need the expensive toys to earn their spots ;-p
They've gotta eat too though, rather only set that up once and be done with it. This sexy girl is the lathe I'm talking about


----------



## GrantA

tvr I think you'll fit in just fine here! It's all for fun, keep that in mind and you'll have a great time! 
The local steakhouse keeps (kept at least, I haven't been since all the Corona mess, need to go visit) Highland Gaelic on tap and it's great! I like stout too, I'll have to look for the Highland porter though


----------



## controlfreak

If in the Asheville NC area I wouldn't miss the opportunity to visit Sierra Nevada brewery near the airport. It is very entertaining to see that massive place in full operation during the week. On the weekends at least before covid they have bands and such and the food is alway top notch.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

TVR, I would agree with most of what you said except Blue Moon isn't technically a Hefeweizen. It's a "Belgian style" wheat beer made by Miller and it's not good. If you want a real mass produced Hefe that is pretty good it's Shock Top which used to be a craft brew out of Ft Collins, CO before it was bought by the big guys at AB. Still tastes the same and I believe it's still brewed in Ft Collins. As a guy who is pretty picky as I get older, I love Hefe's and wouldn't touch a blue moon.


----------



## Lazyman

CF, next time you visit the Sierra Nevada brewery, ask them why they don't brew more of their Ruthless Rye IPA. If I had written down my top 10 list, it would definitely be on it. I've only seen it in their sampler packs and then only every couple of years.


----------



## HokieKen

We have a local brewery, Parkway Brewing, that is probably the only social environment I can be coaxed into enjoying these days. They have a nice indoor and a great outdoor area with good seating and it's a relaxed atmosphere and is usually a 30-50 year old crowd. Cornhole boards always set up and they have different local food trucks every week (it's illegal to for them to serve food in the same building where they brew beer in VA - WTF?) and bands on the weekend.

They have my most favoritest beer name/label ever:









And my most favoritest beer (this is your perfect IPA tvrgeek):









And there's a session IPA coming in September I'm looking forward to:









And for dark beer lovers, which I'm not, this one is extremely popular:









We have a lot of breweries locally and a lot of tasting rooms. But most of them are bigger breweries that brew elsewhere and just have tasting/distribution locally (Deschutes, Ballast Point, Devil's Backbone come to mind) but Parkway is born and bred right here and there entire operation, brewery, tasting and distribution all happens out of one location. So they're my "home team" and I pimp them whenever I get the chance  Anybody who's gotten a swap package from me has gotten one or two of theirs and whoever I get this year will to!


----------



## GrantA

I actually just saw this morning that New Realm (makers of Hazy like a Fox that Kenny and I love) has just started shipping select beers to your door, apparently for all states except mine :-( 
Definitely worth a look, I saw they had Tyrannosaurus Flex in the picture too and that one is a favorite for sure!


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, the breweries up here don't serve their own foods either. And I thought I heard that getting a food license was too much work and too many rules/regulations to be worthwhile. They would rather spend their time making beer.


----------



## HokieKen

> CF, next time you visit the Sierra Nevada brewery, ask them why they don t brew more of their Ruthless Rye IPA. If I had written down my top 10 list, it would definitely be on it. I ve only seen it in their sampler packs and then only every couple of years.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1, I've been keeping an eye out this summer for the sampler with the Ruthless Rye and haven't seen it. Haven't been heartbroken but I have kept it in mind 

Blue Moon is okay in a pinch. It's the only beer I'll put fruit in though. A smashed orange improves it a good deal. Shock Top is another mass-produced one I don't mind. Which is basically Blue Moon with the orange already brewed in ;-)


----------



## GrantA

If I hadn't filled my cooler with fish I would have brought home some cans from Midnight Sun Brewing 
Pleasure Town and Panty Peeler are pretty good and you can't help but laugh at the labels


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, the breweries up here don t serve their own foods either. And I thought I heard that getting a food license was too much work and too many rules/regulations to be worthwhile. They would rather spend their time making beer.
> 
> - Steve


No, there's some silly, antequated law that's still on the books that food can't be prepared in the same location where beer/liquor is brewed/distilled. VA has bent over backwards to bring breweries to the state but they haven't repealed that law? Silly.


----------



## bndawgs

> Kenny, the breweries up here don t serve their own foods either. And I thought I heard that getting a food license was too much work and too many rules/regulations to be worthwhile. They would rather spend their time making beer.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> No, there s some silly, antequated law that s still on the books that food can t be prepared in the same location where beer/liquor is brewed/distilled. VA has bent over backwards to bring breweries to the state but they haven t repealed that law? Silly.
> 
> - HokieKen


Too busy with statues.


----------



## BrandonW

I've been on the fence about this one since I didn't have a good project idea. BUT, I think I've come up with something, so I'm in.

I'll email you the info, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! Welcome aboard Brandon  This is now the biggest beer swap we've had. And I haven't even put Duck, Nathan, Rich or Dave on the list yet!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Too busy with statues.
> 
> - Steve


Don't get me started. LJs is my happy place. Ommmmm


----------



## GrantA




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sweet! Welcome aboard Brandon  This is now the biggest beer swap we ve had. And I haven t even put Duck, Nathan, Rich or Dave on the list yet!


I don't think I would have any problem with the wooden bonus for the swap, but getting and packaging the beer is probably going to be the tricky part for me. Our local grocery store has about half of the beer coolers empty every time I go shopping, and I'm still trying to figure out what doesn't suck.

If you put my name in, I'll play along, but I'm rapidly running out of time for research and my sweetie is getting antsy for me to have some bookcases finished (which cuts into my research time further), so I don't think it would be fun for me.

Finally, I'm already prototyping for the knife swap. I think I can do what I want without needing a forge, but I'm probably going to need to heat treat, and if AZDave is in for that swap, I might give away a surprise if I ask him to heat treat for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can heat treat for you DaveP, if I join then we will just make sure Jeff doesn't give you my name.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> If you put my name in, I'll play along, but I'm rapidly running out of time for research and my sweetie is getting antsy for me to have some bookcases finished (which cuts into my research time further), so I don't think it would be fun for me.
> ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I won't put your name in then ;-) We have enough players to keep it entertaining and if it ain't fun, there's no sense doing it ;-) Stick to relentless research for next year ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I don't think I would have any problem with the wooden bonus for the swap, but getting and packaging the beer is probably going to be the tricky part for me. Our local grocery store has about half of the beer coolers empty every time I go shopping, and I'm still trying to figure out what doesn't suck.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The cooler at the Super Save grocery store I stopped at in Raton on Tuesday to get the La Cumbre Red Ryote and Elevated beers was stuffed with beer and the distributor was actually there with almost a full pallet putting even more in the cooler and to stacked in the isle. I guess the smaller town doesn't have as high demand.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I can heat treat for you DaveP, if I join then we will just make sure Jeff doesn t give you my name.


I think I have an idea… we'll see how the first prototype goes… I definitely appreciate the offer, Dave!



> The cooler at the Super Save grocery store I stopped at in Raton on Tuesday to get the La Cumbre Red Ryote and Elevated beers was stuffed with beer and the distributor was actually there with almost a full pallet putting even more in the cooler and to stacked in the isle. I guess the smaller town doesn't have as high demand.


Yeah, Nathan. I also think Raton is more like Colorado, and has a little less mañana-mentality than here in The City Different.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, 
I'm not an expert on this.
But I think it would work. The high-frequency modulations from the vfd will be filtered by the transformer rather than the motor, but I think they are mostly parasitic anyway. Regardless, check with an expert first! And don't, under any circumstances, set the vfd to statically hold (lock) the motor.


----------



## tvrgeek

You should look into the history of Blue Moon. It is Coors. Always was. Now part of the conglomerate. Coors used to make a little better beer called Herman Josephs. Dumped it for a kiddy beer, Coors Gold, which bombed.

Shock Top is OK. Not claiming either is great, but after mowing the lawn, do fine. Sometimes even a lemon shanty is OK, though most are pretty bad. You want the sweet. Best Hef I had was my first. I was at a Morgan car convention in, of all places Morgantown. When to town and stopped in a hole in the wall pizza joint. I said " bring my your best" They brought a slice of white pizza and their house Hef. It was most excellent. I figure Hef and Belgians qualify as beer as you can't see through them. I had not bothered with anything lighter than an amber for years.

One of the things the big boys are doing is buying rights to good hops, even if they don't use them, just to force the hand of micros. 


> TVR, I would agree with most of what you said except Blue Moon isn't technically a Hefeweizen. It's a "Belgian style" wheat beer made by Miller and it's not good. If you want a real mass produced Hefe that is pretty good it's Shock Top which used to be a craft brew out of Ft Collins, CO before it was bought by the big guys at AB. Still tastes the same and I believe it's still brewed in Ft Collins. As a guy who is pretty picky as I get older, I love Hefe's and wouldn't touch a blue moon.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah, blue moon is still blue moon. I don't add fruit to beer even the occasional Dos Equis but I do really like the Schofferhofer Grapefruit Hefe. A little sweet but definitely tasty. Goes down a little too easy I'm afraid. You can get through a six pack in a couple of hours pretty easy. So thise really is my favorite at the moment for something I can get whenever I want it. I do have to go to a Wine/Beer store for it. It isn't in the local grocery store.

I don't like bitter beers or anything thick enough to pour on a pancake. I'm pretty picky these days. Even a few beers seem to give me a little hangover as I get older (or drink less really).


----------



## Lazyman

It sounds like you and I are polar opposites, Dave. I am not a fan of the Hefe's and I like a good hoppy bitterness which is why I lean towards IPA's. I guess it is possible that I just have not tried a good Hefe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope, I think it's a total preference Nathan. I've wanted to like IPA's for ages and have tried many of them. Even a few on recommendation from these swaps and I pretty much figured out, I don't like any of them. Most people do so I think I'm the odd one not you Nathan, at least in this case.


----------



## controlfreak

IPA's are my go to breakfast beer. I used to go to a place up in Minnesota called the Tractor Shed where when you ordered a Bloody Mary they would bring a sidecar of beer with it.


----------



## HokieKen

There aren't a lot of types of beers I don't like at all unless they're too dark to see through, then I'll pass. Hefe's aren't my favorites but I've had a couple that I liked okay. They either taste like bananas or oranges. I usually like the orange ones but not the banana ones.

I like Kolsches and I really like Saisons but they're few and far between.

Unlike tvrgeek, I like Fat Tire Ale from New Belgium. It's an orange-ey Belgian style wheat beer. It and Shock Top are very similar. I generally like the Belgians with a meal where the beer is an accent to the food. They're light enough not to make you feel full and don't overpower the taste of the food but they're still good.

IPAs are my go-to though. There's such a broad range of tastes that it's hard not to find a few you like. I will say, I went to Ballast Point for dinner once and they keep a huge selection of rotating taps. One of them that time was a Habanaro IPA. I love hot stuff, I love Habanaros and I love IPAs. But that beer was terrible! Their Sculpin IPA is an extremely popular beer across the country too. I'm not a fan though. Go figure.

Anyway, all that is to say, I can find a good beer in most catagories and I can find a crap beer in most catagories ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dang CF, you have a "breakfast beer"? And it's an IPA? You wanna trade wives. Or jobs. Or both. Cause neither of mine allow me to have beer for breakfast :-(


----------



## GrantA

> IPA s are my go to breakfast beer. I used to go to a place up in Minnesota called the Tractor Shed where when you ordered a Bloody Mary they would bring a sidecar of beer with it.
> 
> - controlfreak












Kenny- I'm thinking you're losing your mind that fat tire and shock top are anywhere in the same ballpark.
I sent someone (Dave P I think) a great Saison from Tallahassee before, I'll have to see if they're still making one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I can heat treat for you DaveP, if I join then we will just make sure Jeff doesn t give you my name.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That can be arranged if needed. )


----------



## jeffswildwood

*All this talk about high quality beer, you guy's left one off*. ))










*Famous for cheap college parties world wide.*


----------



## GrantA




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well this will be easy.

Kenny give me Jeff's name so I can help him relive the college days.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Meanwhile, back to wood working. *Here's a teaser*. I got my project wood planed before the storm hit.



















*Love* my DeWalt, *hate* the mess!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Well this will be easy.
> 
> Kenny give me Jeff s name so I can help him relive the college days.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Don't do it Ken, I never finished college. (Maybe that's why)


----------



## Lazyman

USPS ass-hat still in place. I just got a notification that my package from the UK was delivered and left on the porch. Nope.

After 2 weeks in the ether less than 20 miles away, tracking history shows that the package suddenly showed up at the local post office at about 1 am , showed out for delivery at 7:10 and delivered at 2:35. I went out there a minute after the delivery time and there was mail in the box but no box on the porch. It's not the first time I've gotten a notification that a package was delivered but wasn't yet. If you go to their website it actually says "In rare cases, package may show as 'delivered' but could take additional 24 hours." :-|


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I sent someone (Dave P I think) a great Saison from Tallahassee before, I'll have to see if they're still making one.


Yeah, pretty sure that was me.










First box went together for the bookcases this afternoon. Only 29 more (plus three bases) to build for phase 1. The first one took me two days, and I only have enough long clamps to clamp up one at a time. But none of the dovetails came out as sliding dumbasses, and the rabbet for the back is actually on the back of all the pieces.










Got the bases down pretty well, though. I'll have two more glued up Saturday evening, and the last one on Sunday. The bases will all be finished before the wall they're going against is painted.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That blows Nathan. I hate the tracking systems. UPS nw has a "follow your driver" option on the packages like Amazon has so at least you know they are in the right neck of the woods.


----------



## GrantA

I don't get it, they actually do pretty well with domestic priority mail tracking, but first class just says "information available soon" 
It'll probably deliver before it gets updated online


----------



## Bluenote38

My borther-in-law is a postal worker and he said they are having a lot of problems with people out sick which is delaying sorting and delivery.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Kenny- I m thinking you re losing your mind that fat tire and shock top are anywhere in the same ballpark.
> I sent someone (Dave P I think) a great Saison from Tallahassee before, I ll have to see if they re still making one.
> 
> - GrantA


I should have qualified the Fat Tire Belgian White. They also make a Fat Tire Ale and a Fat Tire Amber. I don't know why they insist on calling them all Fat Tire…


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good looking pile of boards Jeff!

Nice carcases too Dave.

Did somebody say great beer?


----------



## GrantA

Well I guess I have never paid attention to those others, I thought fat tire was just the amber ale, it's pretty tasty though


----------



## HokieKen

I'm probably gonna hate this. A lot.


----------



## bndawgs

Whew, lot of beer shaming going on. Hopefully no one finds out that I like bud light lime.


----------



## HokieKen

I would absolutely keep that under wraps Steve.


----------



## RichBolduc

Can't be worse than the white claw I sent Grant last year

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Grant has drank anything but White Claw since then Rich. You totally ruined him.


----------



## GrantA

Whatever flavor Rich sent me (cherry maybe) was terrible. And it was like a 64oz can or something. I've downed a couple berry-something-or-other on the beach when the other option was to hike back to the car for more beer but you have nothing to worry about with the claw grabbing hold of me ;-p


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - I have to say I've never seen a wheelbarrow dust collector before - you get bonus points for it!!

FWIW - Swap and woodworking related - I managed to get the exotic wood stash out and start to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...to figure out what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


You loose my address? ;-)

I think I've settled on my swap project. I'll be on vacation next week but I'll get started on it when I get back


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Also if we see you with those glasses or that hair. Wait is that Dave??


----------



## EarlS

That is Kenny's super hero disguise when he isn't wearing the cape.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, you going to Myrtle again?


----------



## HokieKen

Hell no Steve. We rented a cabin in Gatlinburg and we're isolating at the cabin. It's a really nice cabin with a really nice detached pool house, a nice theater room, a game room and lots of places to carve in peace. I'm actually looking forward to vacation this year.


----------



## GrantA

Careful carving in the pool Kenny, you might poke a hole in yer float


----------



## BrandonW

Can't wait to play. I hope my recipient likes peanut butter.


----------



## bndawgs

alright Kenny, send me some ideas for this swap. I have one for a bonus item, but I don't know how much time i'll have with losing a week in august.


----------



## Keebler1

That looks good brandon let us know how it tastes. Wish I could get it down here. Sounds interesting to say the least


----------



## GrantA

Steve did you look through the projects from the last 3 beer swaps? Links are in the first post


----------



## BrandonW

> That looks good brandon let us know how it tastes. Wish I could get it down here. Sounds interesting to say the least
> 
> - Keebler1


This is from a couple of years ago. While I do like porters, this was a bit much. It's from a brewery in Birmingham and I'm pretty sure it was a limited run.


----------



## bndawgs

This one was pretty good.

I bought it because people were crying about the name and I wanted to support the company.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve did you look through the projects from the last 3 beer swaps? Links are in the first post
> 
> - GrantA


whoops, forgot all about that. let me go look around while i wait for kenny's email.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bought a chocolate peanut butter porter for one of these beer swaps and it was absolutely nasty. Maybe it's because I don't think beer should taste like chocolate and couldn't get my tiny mind wrapped around it.


----------



## BrandonW

> This one was pretty good.
> 
> I bought it because people were crying about the name and I wanted to support the company.
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> - Steve


That's incredible. I'm a bible scholar (literally) and would love to get some of those.


----------



## HokieKen

Peanut butter goes with jelly or tomatoes. Keep it outta my beer. I really just don't even want a beer after reading those posts…

I'll shoot you some ideas in an e-mail Steve.


----------



## mikeacg

> - Steve
> 
> That's incredible. I'm a bible scholar (literally) and would love to get some of those.
> 
> - Brandon


So am I Brandon so I was pleased to get a great beer from my brewer buddy during the last beer swap:








It is part of a series of 4 apparently and they are all wonderful if you love dark beers like I do!


----------



## EarlS

I'll go for a good stout (or maybe a porter) over most anything else. Not much for the fruit beer, though the pineapple wheat I had earlier this week wasn't too bad. Not big on all of the "let's try something weird" beers.


----------



## clieb91

As you all pretty much know I don't drink but I have to say some of these flavors are interesting sounding and others down right disgusting. Though I don't much can be worse than the limited run Jones Soda Company did a few years ago of Thanksgiving soda pack the flavors were.. 
"Turkey & Gravy," "Cranberry Sauce," "Pumpkin Pie," "Brussels Sprout" and "Wild Herb Stuffing.










For some reason we tried each of them and Brussels Sprouts was just.. disgusting isn't even the right word.

The Craft Soda world has some really out there flavors.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

> Hell no Steve. We rented a cabin in Gatlinburg and we re isolating at the cabin. It s a really nice cabin with a really nice detached pool house, a nice theater room, a game room and lots of places to carve in peace. I m actually looking forward to vacation this year.
> 
> - HokieKen


BtW… Way envious. That sounds awesome!!


----------



## mikeacg

Say what you want Earl! You KNOW you want some Bacon Beer! What could be better with all that corn! Better hope I get your name again son! You will thank me later!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmm Bacon. The bacon beer wasn't bad at all actually. It was darker than I prefer but it had enough of a good flavor that I didn't mind. I will say it was a little rich and wasn't one of those that you can suck down 2 or 3 of in an hour. It's one of those you nurse through a football game ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Let the research begin!


----------



## Lazyman

If I nurse a beer through a whole football game it means I didn't like it. Of course if it is really bad and I am at someone else's house, it won't get nursed. It will poured into a plant or the toilet when no one is looking.


----------



## GrantA

How the heck anybody in this swap could "nurse a beer" for more than about 10-15 minutes is beyond my comprehension and should result in removal from the swap


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You heard Grant, looks like I'm out Kenny.

I won't drink a beer I don't like. I would rather have something nonalcoholic than a beer I don't like. Hell, I would rather have something nonalcoholic most times anyway.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess I'm an oddity in a beer swap. Most of what I drink is just the basics. Bud, Michelob and the like. Occasionally I make a trip to "The Cellar" in Blacksberg for a treat. An AMAZING selection! Then I hit the darks, and some of the beers I remember from my overseas travels. San Migul from the PI, Peroni from Italy and the like. My favorite was Dark German beer. Drink it until I had trouble walking back and no hangover the next day.

Earl, glad you like my "dust collector". Works great. Just wheel it over to the barrel and one light, it's gone.


----------



## mikeacg

I did a bit of 'research' last night and came up with 2 keepers for my swap recipient I believe! I forgot to take pictures due to all the interruptions but the empty cans are still sitting on the dining room table. I will take pictures after I feed Mama and get them up here - Note: The pictures will not indicate any preferences on my part as I don't ruin the surprise for my swap partner! Just trust that I will spend a considerable amount of time and money, personally guaranteeing that you will receive the best beers the UP has to offer!
I also talked Bob the Brewer into adding some of his fine beer to the project again. I know you won't find that anywhere but Newberry, MI!
One of the interruptions was my buddy Bill (I'm trying to get him to join us here on LJs!) He brought me some wonderful pieces of wood. He brought some hard maple for a cooperative project - he built a beautiful purpleheart urn that I will be adding maple carvings to for a late friend. He also gave me a couple pieces of walnut and leftover chunks of purpleheart to play with and a bag of fresh picked blueberries!


----------



## recycle1943

I'm not in the swap because I know *nothing* about craft beers even tho there are several crafters nearby. I have been forced by oblgation ( ok, I'll try one) from friends but I have to agree with Jeff, my favorite unobtainable beer is *real* Bach beer from Germany.
I guess my beer taste buds are mis-alighned because I have yet to find any craft beer that is drinkable. Ok, I admit - I haven't been searching


----------



## Keebler1

I want to take these 2 blocks and glue them together like this to turn.










Should I use thick CA glue or titebond 3?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m not in the swap because I know *nothing* about craft beers even tho there are several crafters nearby. I have been forced by oblgation ( ok, I ll try one) from friends but I have to agree with Jeff, my favorite unobtainable beer is *real* Bach beer from Germany.
> I guess my beer taste buds are mis-alighned because I have yet to find any craft beer that is drinkable. Ok, I admit - I haven t been searching
> 
> - recycle1943


i am in Dicks Boat …. as i just drink a rolling rock pony every once in awhile …. as health is not the best .... younger days you could find me always holding a bottle of whiskey …. Jack Daniels was my favorite :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I want to take these 2 blocks and glue them together like this to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use thick CA glue or titebond 3?
> 
> - Keebler1


is it going to get wet ?


----------



## Keebler1

Probably not it will become a swap item


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I'd recommend getting a longer piece. If you must glue those shave a bit off the joining surfaces so it's freshly cut and use titebond, leave it clamped a while. End to end isn't ideal


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks. Gonna check and see if I can get it done with one but not sure thatll work


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I want to take these 2 blocks and glue them together like this to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use thick CA glue or titebond 3?
> 
> - Keebler1


Would it hurt the project to dowel the center?


----------



## Keebler1

I can do that just got to get a dowel. Would 1/2" work or what size should I use?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

1/2" would work GR8 if you have room for it and i would use titebond 2 its my favorite :<)) if you have it if not use 3


----------



## controlfreak

No room or budget for lathe so whatever I do is going to be square.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, If you are going to hollow it so that it has thin outer edge when done, the end grain glue joint may not hold up once you turn away the dowel. If that is the case, you might be better off cross cutting them both in half and then regluing them turned so that the glue joints are side grain.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks guys know what I am going to do now


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No room or budget for lathe so whatever I do is going to be square.
> 
> - controlfreak


Controlfreak, I made round things with a cordless drill and a belt sander for the last swap. See the shakers in my bbq swap project - I made five and only lost one along the way.

You can also make round by making square. Then shave off the corners with a plane or sander to make an octagon. Then shave the corners again to get 16 sides… at some point, you're close enough to round, but I find 8 or 16 sides is often more visually appealing than perfectly smooth and round.


----------



## clieb91

CF- Nothing wrong with Square things for this swap. The BBQ swap item I sent was Square with round holes.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

I love seeing old machines cleaned up and put back in service 
I sold this tired PM60 to a local guy a few months back. 








He hits me up today to show me the results 8-O








It had a 1hp 3-phase motor. Now it's got a 2hp single phase









It's ready for the next 50+ years! I've got dibs if he ever wants to sell, that and the big dewalt RAS I sold him (somewhat reluctantly lol).

He came back for my benchtop PM mortiser today so while I was waiting on him at the shop I worked on cleaning up the tannewitz tablesaw (top had surface rust) a little, looking much better!!
















Pretty cool that both miter gauges, throat plate and fence are stamped with the saw's serial number, they've all been together since 1940!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice grant. Lowes didnt have a poplar 1/2" dowel and i wasnt paying extra for an oak dowel so i went with a 7/16 dowel instead. Got home and realized i have a 1/2" drill bit but not a 7/16. Found a bit in my pen drill bits that was close enough. Now i gotta wait for glue to dry


----------



## mikeacg

As promised - a couple Yooper beers and one from Ohio I think… Back running the machines today! The job that was no big deal suddenly became a rush job! So much for my weekend…

Beer helps!


----------



## controlfreak

Bought some bizarre wood at woodcraft today, remember this.


----------



## Keebler1

Third knife d9ne. You cant see the holes that were drilled off unless you really look. ground down the handle above where your first finger goes more than I shouldve but you can no longer see the crack im the scales cause i ground it down. Stabilized scales from woodcraft with woodturners finish on it. Now time to get it to a buddy to get a sheath made for it.


----------



## HokieKen

First vacation beer


----------



## Keebler1

Vacation whats that….anyone near Celina TX check out rollertown beerworks. Its a little expensive but good


----------



## HokieKen

Yee Haw! That was one mediocre beer!


----------



## mikeacg

All the money they saved on can design could have bought better hops?


----------



## Lazyman

What are you carving this vacation Kenny?


----------



## BrandonW

also hoarders.

This one is from Madison, WI, so it won't be coming from me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> also hoarders.
> 
> This one is from Madison, WI, so it won't be coming from me.
> 
> - Brandon


Thats one thing I miss about the States, entrepreneurial endeavour is sorely lacking in Europe. If there is any, it comes from China and is made of plastic.


----------



## EarlS

While all you ladies were busy chatting I managed to get started on my swap bonus item (Is it really a bonus item if I decided to make it first?). Anyhoo - my research is on hold for a couple of days as SWMBO thought I was getting to serious about trying out all of the local brews. Unfortunately, most of them are only on tap.

I cut some Gombeira thinking it was black all the way through. Nope, guess I'll have to do some ebonizing.


----------



## HokieKen

> What are you carving this vacation Kenny?
> 
> - Lazyman


I have a Chris Pye book with several exercise projects I printed the patterns and prepped blanks for. So we'll see if I carve anything decent ;-) Mostly my goal is to learn to use gouges and parting tools properly and be able to do stuff beyond whittling.


----------



## HokieKen

> All the money they saved on can design could have bought better hops?
> 
> - mikeacg


I grabbed a sixer last night and I've only had one of them before (hoptastic from Sierra Nevada) so hopefully the others will be better!


----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of Gombiera Earl. I'll have to google it later. Some exotics oxidize super fast. The exposed faces may be black in a few days.


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Earl what else are y'all gonna flavor with your state fruit?? Lol I saw these and thought of you, scary huh?









I'm trying out my birthday present - a sous vide machine, I guess you call it a machine  
Herb crusted bone-in leg of lamb here we go!


----------



## HokieKen

Beer #2 is much better


----------



## HokieKen

Woke up to a big ole gully-washin' Smoky Mountain thunder storm


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Woke up to a big ole gully-washin' Smoky Mountain thunder storm
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, they get some bad one's there. Have fun and get some shine to go with the beer!


----------



## BrandonW

I personally don't get enough 24k gold in my diet. So if anyone in Virginia (Kenny?) wants to make a gold-themed project for me….

https://shop.theveilbrewing.com/product/luxurious-luxury-volume-four-4-pack-16oz-cans/


----------



## GrantA

I'd like to try one of those! I bet it's pretty good, if you like gose /sours


----------



## JD77

Well, I blew it. I really meant to post this on Friday afternoon, and then a co-worker tested positive and things got distracting….fortunately Kenny hasn't kicked me out yet for not participating.

Cheers! It may be a little stupid, but one of my favorite things about going to the in-laws lake house is having a cold one out of a frosty mug. The mugs were collected by my wife's grandfather, all the big classics, Hamms, Schlitz, Pabst, you name it. I don't know if anyone else uses them, but they always have one ready for me in the freezer.

This particular beverage was a local honeyweisse. I had to give the brewer a hard time because it must have been canned too soon, it was way over carbonated. I will say that they absolutely nailed the flavor profile.

So far I have only positively identified one of the beers I will be sending so I still have more work to do.


----------



## EarlS

> I m trying out my birthday present - a sous vide machine, I guess you call it a machine
> Herb crusted bone-in leg of lamb here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Wait a second "Artificially flavored"


> ? WTH


? That just ain't right.

Never been a fan of sous vide with meat, texture is all wrong. Sure it might be cooked but it also looks awful, IMO.


----------



## GrantA

That picture was before it went in. You have to sear it when it's done, I've been against it since I first heard of it but it's hard to argue with this. It cooks all the way through to a consistent temp then you sear to your liking. This was a perfect rare-medium rare


----------



## Lazyman

Corn flavor potato chip? I guess Pringles never heard of Fritos or Doritos. Even Cheetos are made from corn.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Never been a fan of sous vide with meat, texture is all wrong. Sure it might be cooked but it also looks awful, IMO.


As Grant says, you use sous vide to get it all cooked perfectly, then sear to perfection when you're ready.

I've been using sous vide cooking for years. Do pork ribs at 145 for 36 hours or so, then pop them onto the grill for ten minutes a side, and have all the other tailgaters wondering how in hell you got juicy, meaty, slow cooked ribs falling off the bone in less than a half-hour. ]>

If you really want to wind people up, hit the ribs with a little liquid smoke along with the spices before the slow cooking. Folks will think you've got a smoker at home.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't you have a Green Egg Grant? Everything Dave just said can be done better on the Egg and no liquid smoke artificial chemical stuff. Less than 36 hours too.

I'm also a fan of not cooking stuff in plastic or using plastic to cook (even teflon), at least I try to avoid it as much as possible. Chemicals suck in food, might as well try to minimize it.

Each to their own.


----------



## GrantA

Hey now I didn't say I have any intentions of using it for ribs, I've gotta say 36 hrs sounds crazy, not doubting they were great though!
I'm not sure I could replicate (nowhere near as easily) the results for thick cuts of rare red meat on my egg though. The guy who showed me a sous vide is an avid green egg cook, he also has a gas grill though so he may have a couple screws loose…

I've been around during a beef tenderloin reverse sear green egg party and it turned out great but this is stupid easy for a weeknight meal
;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Hi guys and Kenny! I would love to join this one but life dumped on me. I've been following along and Kenny's evil eye suspected that. To ease your minds, no, the virus has not struck me, yet  After the shed blew over and killed our old horse, things we use started breaking down and I've been busy getting stuff working again.

For now, I'm not going to join. Very sorry, this will be the first one I've missed :-(


----------



## duckmilk

I've done reverse sear a few times Grant. I like it.


----------



## HokieKen

Day 3 Beer 3.


----------



## Keebler1

Damn kenny really is on vacation its taken him 3 days to get through 3 beers


----------



## GrantA

You like that one Kenny? Might be a little too fruity for ya. It's probably my favorite from Terrapin! It usually says Señor Krunkles on the can


----------



## HokieKen

1 per day Keebler. That ensures I really pay attention to it and savor it. Way better than dumping them down the gullet just to get rid of em ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I do like thos one Grant. Hopsecutioner is still my favorite from Terrapin but this one ain't bad at all


----------



## GrantA

It used to only be sold in a sampler pack but now they have sixers. There's another similar can that's yellow, I can't recommend that one. Seems like the green one was good though ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not a beer photo, but the first box and plinth are fit together and set up near their final home.










Now I just need to build 11 more big cases, 12 or 18 medium cases, and 12 or 18 small cases. And then really small ones for the paperbacks that will get hung on a cleat. Might be done by the time the virus crisis has passed.

No great progress today, though. We've gotta make a run into town to the bank, which will eat the whole morning.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

and thats pine wood Dave ? very nice :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's clear pine, Tony. Thanks, guys!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, My home depot sells a premium "clear pine" which is imported from scandinavia I think. But its absurdly pricey - and still soft enough to severely dent with a thumbnail. How is this in terms of price, hardness, and from where is it harvested?


----------



## HokieKen

Lunch time. It's a hard life ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, Alpine Builders Supply gets it from somewhere in Colorado, they said. So it's unlikely to be SYP. But it's nice clear S4S at $4.80/bdft.

It's also soft enough to dent (not super easily, but it's no harder than poplar), but I also like cutting dovetails in pine. Cut them just a little bit tight, and then compress the pine when putting them together. Don't hardly need glue!

Edit to add: 1 o'clock and we're just back from the bank and lunch, and the painter will be getting here at 2. Gotta move my dressers out of his way, then maybe I'll get a little shop time while he's working.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny that's what every day is like when you're retired. It's great work if you can get it.


----------



## zoro39

Very nice work Dave!


----------



## GrantA

Looking great Dave!

I'm back on track with the swap research - this one's pretty good! Not local to me though, more Kenny / Steve /Jeff


----------



## GrantA

Oh and I made a new friend today, I'm pretty sure it's gonna cost me money though d'oh!
I listed a PM66 for sale late yesterday on Facebook, it was spoken for first thing this morning and the guy was driving over from about an hour away. 
He gets there, real nice older guy who owns a cabinet shop, tells me how he got started in the door business, had about 40 shops and shut em down in late 2000s like so many. Now he just has one cabinet shop and one door shop. 
*and* a storage warehouse 8-p
He sees my big Ema sliding saw and asks if I'd be interested in a Martin… Ummm yeah! Says it's just sitting collecting dust. Come look and make an offer. Also a big old planer which is on my short list, then he gets to checking out my little foley-belsaw edge sander. Says hey I could use one of these, would you sell it? Dang one of the few things I only have one of. I said as you can see I prefer old iron, if I can find a vintage replacement I'll let it go. 
Whoa
He smiles and says you definitely need to come over to my warehouse. Dude has a big Oakley edge sander that needs some work, the idler wheel bearing is locked up, said last time he put a belt on it it locked and broke the belt, he just slid it aside and doesn't want to mess with it. He wants a smaller one to replace it.
Just my style! I may have met my match, can't wait to go pick his warehouse! I'll get pics to share, hopefully this week.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, I think the word you're looking for is dealer although it may be enabler or co-dependent. Congratulations on finding someone whose sickness meshes well with your own, buddy! ;-)

Started cutting tail boards for bookcases this afternoon and evening. Wrote another installment in the blog.


----------



## BenMacDonald

Hi All,

I would love to join the swap (Kenny, just sent you an email). Havent posted much on LJ, but I recently finished grad school and have a little more time on my hands for woodworking (what's left after spending time w/ my wife & 6 month old son and working on the Jeep). I enjoy the occasional craft beer and thought this would be a great first swap to start with. Here's this evening's research, in honor of my heritage


----------



## Keebler1

Ben welcome aboard


----------



## mikeacg

Come play with us Ben! It's a lot of fun!
I'm a Sutherland on Mama's side of the family. Had the chance to go to the Games in Charleston, SC a number of years back and really enjoyed the experience!


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I can feel you pain on the endless list of cabinets. I'm hoping to finish the built-in shelf/desk for my daughter this weekend and take care of the odds and ends for the closet cabinets (like cutting those darn metal rods). The next thing on the list is the cabinets for the laundry room, though I'm taking a break to do the Beer Swap.

I won't get to do much serious woodworking once I have carpal tunnel surgery on Sept 3 for the right hand, the 6 weeks later, the left, so I'm trying to get things around for some small projects. 12 weeks is a long time to stay out of the shop.

Grant - you know there is 33 step program for your addiction - right?


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard Ben! I'll add you to the list. Just pay attention to the dates for newbs please . Now put your kilt back down and make some sawdust. Also, if you get Mikes name, don't send him a Kilt Lifter. You don't wanna see those pictures!

Grant, find me a Unidrill in that dudes warehouse!

Earl, I usually recommend taking up carving when folks can't get into the shop for a while. Probably not a great idea after surgery for CTS though :-( I'm just gonna prescribe beer and a total lack of exercise.


----------



## GrantA

Unidrill - on my list. Anybody else got requests? 
Earl does that mean I need to bring 33 more machines to my shop? If so I better get rid of about 28 first bahahaha.
Hopefully demo can officially start next week on the front office and we can start on piers for the covered outdoor area.


----------



## Lazyman

Whats a Unidrill? When I google it I get trenchers and farm equipment.


----------



## bndawgs

I could always use a cheap 8" jointer.

Man, I'm working on that Woodcraft dump truck and made a crucial blunder when cutting the hood. Freaking sucks because I have a cool piece of spalted maple I wanted to use for the cab, but I'm not sure I want to use it now.


----------



## controlfreak

I am having my electrical service moved to accommodate a move from arial service to underground. I thought it would be a good time to relocate away from the future screen porch and give me room to connect a future "big shop". This means no power to the little shop this weekend so my electrical can have room for the new service cable to fit. The little shop feed will be hot once the cutover happens Monday. So I guess the Beer project will be hand tool only till it gets too hot.


----------



## HokieKen

Mater sammich, doritos and a Kolsch for lunch 









Yee Haw Kolsch is much better than the Yee Haw IPA.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahh what the hell. The wife and kids left me alone and went to do some kid stuff so I might as well have some dessert for lunch


----------



## HokieKen

Get off my damn chair!


----------



## Keebler1

Lol wonder where momma bear is at


----------



## controlfreak

Get a selfie with that cub and you'll find out where mama is.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice dog.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - That's almost to much to (wait for it) BEAR!!!!

Did you share your beer, Doritos, and mater sandwich? BTW - what happened to the "one beer/day"? Not that we are judging….


----------



## GrantA

> BTW - what happened to the "one beer/day"? Not that we are judging….
> - EarlS


I thought that was a funny joke… I didn't make it very far into the afternoon before I had two bahaha


----------



## HokieKen

One beer per day except on days when a bear turns your chair over looking for the wrapper from your slim jim Earl. Everybody knows that.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny- two is one and one is none ;-)

I got a call from the bike shop today, they done messed up and tried to get a flush-mounted Allen -head bolt outta the seat post of a high dollar carbon fiber road bike. The Allen wrench slipped. Then they tried some other random bits that fit in the hole. Not saying I wouldn't try that in a pinch lol!
-Can ya fix it? 
-Is the beer cold? Duh 
That bolt tried to make me it's bitch but I won, the beer tastes even better after that victory. I had a really good sour from the Atlanta GA area


----------



## duckmilk

Cute cub Kenny. Did you call the local cub scouts to come check it out? ;-P

Today is my day off. I got a call from work that one of my team mates (8 of us total) came up positive for the virus. Called into a testing center to get an appointment and had to have an online virtual meeting with a nurse practitioner before I could get a testing time. Took 55 minutes of wait (and 2 beers) to get approved for tomorrow.
So, I'm not going in to work until I get a negative result. Am I worried? I'll be turning 67 in 2 months but have no health issues, so mediocre worries. Stupid kids I work with.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Duck. We had two pop positive last week at work. Our first two cases. I expect it'll run through there like wildfire. I have to quarantine for 2 weeks after vacation. Not sounding like a bad idea now to extend that a little bit…


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,

Guava? Missing that flavor! I don't have anyone on the islands anymore to send me stuff like that! Most of my friends have moved stateside…

You know I'm a sucker for just about any power tools you can find. I don't even have the 3-spindle shaper up and running yet with everything going on up at the store (and this darn Covid BS ain't helpin' a bit!). Got the new door framed out and installed in the kitchen up there today but it was a short day with Dr. Appt. for Mama and her Chemo treatment…

A 2 week quarantine sounds like the perfect opportunity to work on Beer Swap stuff Duck!


----------



## duckmilk

Sincerest best wishes for Mama Mike. As far as time, I'm probably going to be off work for one day.
I just repaired the motor for the compressor today, but now, it looks like the compressor itself is the problem. Still have to see if the tractor is working right. One thing after another.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope you're okay, Duck and Kenny. We're still good here, but it's just a matter of time before someone at the grocery store or hardware store or something brings it into the community. And the local gas station has an almost continual parade of pickups with Texas plates coming through. Somehow I suspect those folks aren't all quarantining for 14 days after arriving in New Mexico.

Got more dovetails cut today. Looks like the first cases start rolling off the production line some time this weekend, one per day, barring interruptions. That seems to be the pace when things are going well. Going to lose a couple hours tomorrow to moving books out of the way of the painters. Wish I was about a week ahead of where I'm at, so I'd have cases ready to put the books into, rather than having to move the boxes multiple times. Oh well.


----------



## mikeacg

> Sincerest best wishes for Mama Mike. As far as time, I m probably going to be off work for one day.
> I just repaired the motor for the compressor today, but now, it looks like the compressor itself is the problem. Still have to see if the tractor is working right. One thing after another.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duckmilk - Mama is a trooper - 94 years young and will probably outlive most of us!
Just messing with you on the beer swap as it is always good to have you join us! I know how busy you are these days. I finally finished up an embroidery design job for a customer that I met with BEFORE the pandemic. Thankfully he is a very understanding person and didn't need his stuff right away as his business is on hold as well (He travels to do photography…) I may have to just send you some UP beers for old times sake…

Dave - I think you are making amazing progress! Don't let it get you down! You will have some amazing looking cases when this is over!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, if you're looking for a big boy jointer and don't mind a trip, this might be for you: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/219073352740223/


----------



## JD77

Duck and Kenny, sorry to hear you were possibly exposed. Hopefully you won't have any delays in getting your results, and of course, I hope they are negative. 
Mine came back negative as well as the rest of my team, except for the initial person. The symptoms have been pretty mild for her and her husband. Their kids had almost no symptoms. There is no doubt a little desire to assign blame, but in our case, her husband is a first responder. We can't fault them for that. We still need to finish our 14 days. Amazingly, between remote work and my kids, I have even less time than if I were going to work. Stay safe all!


----------



## GrantA

Dammit yeti lol, that one is a beast for sure! 
This 20" Woods is waiting on me In AZ though - 









I love the pedestal base versus the 3-legs. That 24 is cheaper though ugh. Hopefully someone snatches it up fast

As for the rona, when I got back from AK Saturday before last my wife and youngest were a couple days into symptoms, Sara got her test that Monday and it came back Thursday as positive. Symptoms were pretty mild here, thankfully I seem to have avoided it but have been pretty much staying home together. Ready for some normalcy for sure! Our kids start back to school Monday so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Already had our kids in school for an orientation on how things are going to be different this year than in years past. They have a staggered start in a couple weeks, I'm cool with getting them out of the house for ~8 hours a day and 5 or 6 days a week so I can get some stuff done!

If you can drive to AZ, I'm sure PA isn't as far away. There's no such thing as too many jointers. I do like the pedestal base, that's what my 12" Crescent had, hated I had to sell it before moving but if it meant getting out of OH, I would have parted with a kidney if it came down to it. I'm guessing that 24" weighs enough that instability would never be a problem as long as you kept 4000lb timbers off of it, even then run right down the middle it shouldn't move.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So it sounds like about half the swappers got exposed during the past few weeks. Hope everyone is ok.



> Dave - I think you are making amazing progress! Don't let it get you down! You will have some amazing looking cases when this is over!!!


Thanks, Mike! I'm pretty happy with the progress overall. Almost half the tools I'm using for these bookcases are things I've built, and almost half of those I've built since moving. But it would be a lot more fun to be about a week further along so I wouldn't lose a couple hours a day moving boxes of books that should be getting moved onto shelves.

As it is, this morning so far has been yard work. Next up is moving furniture and boxes of books. Then I might manage to get out to the shop before lunch to cut another pair of tail boards or two. Really hoping I can get them all wrapped up yet today and start working on the pin boards.


----------



## GrantA

Dave you could just push the painters back a week yeah? That may have other repercussions though lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

They're going to take a week off, but after they finish the room where the books are going. If I delayed them now, I don't think my sweetie would be very thrilled. I might have to move a lot more things…


----------



## JohnMcClure

> So it sounds like about half the swappers got exposed
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll just leave this here for Kenny…

Hey swappers. I'm trying to avoid posting a new thread so for the moment I'll just ask this crew:
*What advice do you have regarding window placement in a 30×30 dedicated shop?*
Bear in mind I'm in the Houston area so heat is a concern. Lighting and ventillation are desirable, loss of insulation efficiency is not.
Just made the downpayment but before construction can begin, I'll need to give them the exact size and placement for all doors and windows. An exciting time!

Entry is on the West gable-end wall, facing my house. It will be a pedestrian door and a roll-up door. I could probably fit a window on that side, allowing me to see anyone approaching from the house… that direction is also overhung by a 10' roof extension, so it won't be a ton of sun.
The East gable-end wall is right up against the woods. I can put windows there, but there isn't much sun coming through all those trees and there's sure as hell nothing to see.
The South eave wall is 13' away from a privacy fence. So there's nothing to see there; though I'd probably get a fair amount of daylight though them.
The North eave wall will have a 10' lean-to, so I expect no meaningful sunlight.

So, any advice on where windows should be in relation to other shop equipment or anything else?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would leave the south wall (nearly?) window-free. You'll get a fair amount of light in the other sides. My experience with my shop is that a 24 foot south wall with three high windows (shaded by an overhang), and a single window on the west gives me plenty of light.










In the winter, the sun comes in the south windows, and I open the double doors on the east to let in the morning sun and warmth if it's nice enough.

Works pretty well for me just having those two walls with windows, and my sweetie doesn't worry about someone breaking into my shop because the windows are all 7 feet off the ground.

If you do decide to have south windows, put them high enough that you can shield them from the summer sun with an overhang or eave or something.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice thing about Dave's window setup is that you don't sacrifice walls for light, though it could get a little claustrophobic I suppose, not being able to see out. If the 10' overhang prevents hot summer sun, a full length glass door might be nice and a screen door for the nicer months might be nice too with windows you can open on the other end.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ... it could get a little claustrophobic I suppose, not being able to see out.


That's why I'll open the door in the mornings, but honestly, windows I could see out would probably lead to me sitting and staring out into space.

Here's the garbage from the week so far. A little finishing early in the week made the blue gloves, and a whole lot of tails cut made the scraps. About 1/6-1/8 of the total I need for all the cases. But tomorrow I switch to pins for a while! Woohoo!


----------



## duckmilk

John, even if there's nothing to see on 2 sides you will still get light in the shop. I like Dave's design of the windows up high. I wish I had placed mine higher because there is some wall space sacrificed.

Woohoo! Drinking beer now cause I tested negative!!! Going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks guys for the insight.
Duck, glad you're negative!

Anyone think a good window unit would cool a 30×30 with spray-foam insulation, or am I going to have to spring for a mini-split? (Anyone, that is, familiar with TX weather that frequently hits triple digits)
Ceiling and walls will be insulated, roof will be Galvalume (pretty reflective).


----------



## duckmilk

That's all I have in mine John, but I'm in N central TX close to the Okie border, not Houston. When it gets really hot, my window unit will still get it down to 79 degrees or so. Just get the biggest one that will fit.


----------



## GrantA

John, I really like the idea of what Dave did there, but chances are if the shop is visible from the house either a HOA and/or your boss lady are going to want it to match the house. Dave had no problem there with the NM styling but it wouldn't really fit in around my parts. 
My home shop is 20×24 with a big cantilevered overhang on front and a 12ft carport area on the side. I put 2 small)2-0/3-0 I think, whatever the lumber yard had in the clearance pile lol) windows on the west side, not because it's the west side but because it's the side facing the house and it was a huge empty wall. They're mounted at a normal height, and I have wall cabinets running between them and a butcher block countertop /bench under them. I do wish I would've incorporated a window on the side of the shop facing the driveway so I could see if someone pulls in.

Oh and a window unit will work fine but a mini split will be money very well spent! I wish I had done that


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you're negative, Duck! Hope it stays that way!



> Anyone think a good window unit would cool a 30×30


I think it would, but a mini-split can heat too (for the few days you'll need that) and will be a lot more efficient. Plus you don't lose the light from the window that the unit sits in.

The high windows in my shop actually made the HOA and my sweetie happy, because the shop sits 2.5 feet lower than the house, so the windows are about at the same height as those in the house. And the decorative block window is on the street side of the shop, and draws all positive comments from the neighbors. But it IS New Mexico…


----------



## HokieKen

I would make the south-facing side the window side. You get a fairly even cast of light all day without it being direct. Second choice would be north. Third would be east cause I'm not usually in the shop at sunrise.

Incidentally, the south is the half of me that got exposed.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, do those windows open? That might be kind of nice for those nice days you get there.

I've always said that Duck is really negative.


----------



## duckmilk

Did you moon someone Kenny?


----------



## duckmilk

> I ve always said that Duck is really negative.
> 
> - Lazyman


That may be only temporary Nathan, I'll try to cheer up.


----------



## HokieKen

> Did you moon someone Kenny?
> 
> - duckmilk


Someone? Singular? No.


----------



## Keebler1

> Nice thing about Dave's window setup is that you don't sacrifice walls for light, though it could get a little claustrophobic I suppose, not being able to see out. If the 10' overhang prevents hot summer sun, a full length glass door might be nice and a screen door for the nicer months might be nice too with windows you can open on the other end.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan he is in Houston there arent any nicer months. Hot and humid


----------



## Keebler1

I would go for a mini split. Would probably cool better and also pull more moisture out of the air in the shop.


----------



## controlfreak

I can't remember where but I once saw a CAD or Revit that could figure out the orientation of a building and based on climate calculate the proper orientation, window location and optimal soffit overhang to maximize energy. Of course you also need a gut check, It's a shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, do those windows open? That might be kind of nice for those nice days you get there.


Yes they do. And with a west wind and the door on the east open it makes a pretty nice breeze through the shop. Almost means I don't have to sweep up. ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks everyone! And Keebs is right, its Houston!
I'll see how I'm feeling closer to crunch time, but I do like the sound of a mini split. 
Then again… they always say "buy more than you think you need", but if you do that for everything you run out of $ pretty quickly!
So will play by ear.

Kenny, keep on shinin'!


----------



## clieb91

Well with internet down yesterday at home finally got on and caught up. Sheesh, decided to skip a few..

Kenny, Talk about local wildlife. Looks like a great place to get away though even with the critters. 
Duck, Glad to here all is well. 
BenM, Welcome to the madness
Dave, Looks like some good progress, looking forward to seeing them all come together. 
Grant, good work you sell one thing you wanted to get rid of and found an option to buy three more things you want.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

My inlaws used to live south of Houston in Clear Lake. Christmas day is usually pretty nice. We used to wear shorts when we visited around the holidays because my FIL would always have the heater cranked up to 80. I think he heard once that a dry heat was better.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I can t remember where but I once saw a CAD or Revit that could figure out the orientation of a building and based on climate calculate the proper orientation, window location and optimal soffit overhang to maximize energy. Of course you also need a gut check, It s a shop.
> 
> - controlfreak


Rivet will do that process. When I taught CAD one my assignments was to design a commercial building. As always you have a group of overachievers who took the assignment and created a hotel completely furnish and took in account climate. The project the most comprehensive one I ever had. So Rivet will do what you want. You just have to come up with big bucks not a cheap program or easy to learn.


----------



## Lazyman

Sketchup has a sun angle function as well. It mostly shows you shadows so it won't really tell you how much ambient light there will be in the room but it will show you if sunlight will shine directly through a window based upon roof overhang based upon lat/log, date and time.


----------



## controlfreak

It's Friday. I think that means I may have to sneak some beer into the office fridge today. Either that or I may checkout the brewery across the street but they don't open til 4:00. I don't feel like waiting that long and I will probably want a beer with my steak for lunch anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here you go Grant, something else I want but can't haul and don't have room for, but you do!
https://greenville.craigslist.org/zip/d/easley-scissor-lift/7171820878.html


----------



## controlfreak

> Here you go Grant, something else I want but can t haul and don t have room for, but you do!
> https://greenville.craigslist.org/zip/d/easley-scissor-lift/7171820878.html
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have been wanting one of those because I rent them all the time but would need a trailer first. I have my doubts about that one though. The electronics tend to suffer when exposed to weather and the batteries are shot. I am just not up for amount of rehab that one will take.


----------



## GrantA

Lol nah I can borrow one of those whenever I need it.

Wait til you see what I'm trying to get my paws on this afternoon though! 
8-p


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser … First toothpick blank almost ready b


----------



## Keebler1

Bill that tool is missing a tail


----------



## duckmilk

What kind of beer are you sending Bill? Most beers don't require toothpicks. Homemade mead?


----------



## Bluenote38

Was thinking an unfiltered wheat beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One box glued up today, and all the parts cut for another I'll glue up in the morning, then finish the one that came out of the clamps, then cut parts for yet another. I think the production line is up to speed.










Last of the Santa Fe Brewing Social Hours, a wit with tropical fruit. Probably will have to buy it again.


----------



## Lazyman

Santa Fe Brewing has some good beers. Happy Camper IPA is a good one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I been rocking. Swap item almost done, should have it completed today. Bonus item wood has been found, should get it started today also. I have some items on order but that won't stop me from getting them done! I'm not going to be a last minuet swapper for once. This should give me time to get the knife swap stuff in order.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Jeff! Hoping I can be done enough with bookcases to jump in on the knife swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice work, Jeff! Hoping I can be done enough with bookcases to jump in on the knife swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh, you'll find time. ))


----------



## clieb91

Just realized that the entry period is still open for two days and it seems a lot of work is already being done on projects. Will more than likely being starting a part of the swap tomorrow. Have to make a decision though…










Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Great weekend here! Bill Berklich and I took the opportunity to taste some Michigan beers together at Biere de Mac for lunch today. They have added a canning machine to their operation and could very possibly make the list of Michigan Beers that will be sent out to one lucky participant in this 2020 Beer Swap. It is extremely thirsty but necessary work in order to make this swap a success - and comparing beer flavors with a fellow LumberJock is always a treat! 
Great food and Mama got to meet one of my fellow woodworkers…








Did I mention that Bill also brought me some bonus gifts for the BBQ Swap - though I think technically he was the givee and not the giver in that swap. I'm so confused…
Maple bowl (perfect size for Beer Nuts) and a really cool little square of Ebony and Brass!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I just discovered, while trying to drink a Mexican Fanta, that I didn't have a bottle opener in the shop. Or rather, I did, but didn't realize it.










It's a Sterling Tool Works French Curve and fairly heavy gauge steel. Works like a charm!










Cheers, gents!


----------



## mikeacg

My two favorites from today's tasting session:

Winnie the Bulldog was the nickname given to the British Prime Minister, Winston Churchill, who most notably was strong willed and tough in a time of need during the second World War. Fittingly, this robust Russian Imperial Stout boasts flavors of dark chocolate, toffee, roasted overtones and a long finish.
Style: Russian Imperial Stout

The Drowning Pool is a Belgian Strong Dark Ale. It doesn't appear on their website menu or under Brands but they have had it on tap every time I have visited them and it is incredible!


----------



## EarlS

Today was a good day. My better half asked me if I wanted her to pick up some beer at the Green Tree brewery here in town. Duh - of course…. I did tell her to see what they had bottled since I do need to keep up my research. That's the only problem with a lot of the local breweries. They don't bottle or can. Supper will be pizza on the green egg and good beer. Might even get a picture.

I spent a bout 1/2 hour on the bonus item for the beer swap before I got distracted. There were so many odds and ends that the shop needed a good cleaning and I also got a few more of the closet shelves cut and stained.

The desk/bookcase wood work is complete. Now we are finishing everything. I put some Minwax water based clear poly on the drawer parts with a foam brush. What an odd mixture. Anyone else use it regularly? What is the best way to apply it?

Tomorrow promises to be a full day of shop time for the beer swap - as long as I don't mess something up I should make some headway.

Mike - that is a fine looking square and a good looking bowl too. Dark strong ale just sounds good!!

Jeff - way to make the rest of us look bad, again.


----------



## Bluenote38

Had a great lunch in Mackinaw City with LJ'er and Beer Swapper MikeACG. Sampling local brews at Biere de Mac.


----------



## GrantA

Chris- bottom right!

Mike & Bill that's awesome!!

Dave- that's got me thinking on more things for the plasma ;-)

I went to an antique store today and found this convex sole plane in surprisingly good shape, had to get some pics and ask y'all, I feel like I should go back and get it though? Thoughts please??



































This caught my eye too, any thoughts?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wanna make barrels, Grant? Seems those two would handle some of the trickier bits.

As for the curves (I have a set of 3), I really like having them, and they're nigh indestructible.


----------



## GrantA

Lol not barrels but chair seats and the like. I was trying to decide if the convex plane would be useful for a short surface like a chair seat though. Looks like it could earn it's keep regardless though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That curve is probably shallower than you think you need for a chair, but maybe sufficient for what you actually need….

At $48, it seems a bit high, but then I've spent more on tools I would probably use less.


----------



## Keebler1

Its a pawn shop offer them 40 and see if theyll take it.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Always good to have a multiple uses for tools in the shop.

Grant- Certainly the top contender.

Bill and Mike, Awesome you guys were able to catch up.

Has anyone seen Kenny since he posted the picture of the bear trying to eat his lunch? Just checking 

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

> Bill and Mike, Awesome you guys were able to catch up.
> 
> Has anyone seen Kenny since he posted the picture of the bear trying to eat his lunch? Just checking
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


+1 to Bill and Mike getting to drink beer together.

Maybe the mama bear ate more than Kenny's lunch. Maybe someone entered should step up to take his place?


----------



## GrantA

Not a pawn shop Keebler, antique store, more antique mall I suppose… Unfortunately the type where you rent a space and they sell your stuff so there's really no negotiationing. The convex plane is pretty cool though I may revisit it next week


----------



## HokieKen

I'm back home. Long day. Here's my reward ;-)









This lil fella came back around a couple more times. He was pretty vicious ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

More boxes done today. Whew! Hand-planing the dovetails smooth is a lot of work if you cut sloppy dovetails… guess it's a good thing I'm getting better!


----------



## JD77

I'm happy to say I can now focus on a project for exchange. We decided about 3 weeks ago to bite the bullet and do something with our unused formal sitting room. With the kids getting to their teen years, we decided a TV room might be more appropriate. We removed the fake fireplace and I made a full wall cabinet for the TV. Nothing fancy, painter grade, plywood casing with poplar fascia. We recycled all of the trim we could and dropped the crown molding about 2 inches for perimeter LED lights. Everything has a fresh coat of paint. We need some decor and I still need to make the doors for the lower cabinets, but those can wait for now. Kids already started moving their junk into the cabinets. Now its time for a break.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Glad to see you made it back. Sucks you had to leave and come back though.

Dave, Shaping up and looking good. Really do like the design.

JD77- Looks awesome when you add the door looks like you'll be able to hide plenty of the kids stuff.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Chris! It's a lot of work, but I'm hoping it'll be worth it when I'm "done."

Good morning, swappers!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm actually glad to be back Chris. A break is nice but it can get too long as well. Especially when 3 kids under 10 are along…

Bought myself a souvenier.









Set me back a buck at a flea market.

My birthday was yesterday. My son bought me an Adhley Iles V tool that's been on my wishlist for several months. And my wife got me a Veritas low angle jack with the PMV-11 iron that's been on my wishlist for a couple of years  Naturally, the Ashley Iles tool is out of stock everywhere and the plane is on backorder :-(

Dave did offer to loan me his V tool until new stock is available (I might be hitting you up on that yet Dave). Anybody want to loan me their LAJ? ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I think a Pfeil #12 8mm or 9mm V is the equivalent. The Iles tools are nicer, but the Pfeils aren't horrible if you want to get carving. I still haven't unpacked the box that (hopefully) has my carving tools packed in it. I did discover that the movers FOLDED at least one paperback book in order to pack it. Not especially happy with them.

I also have a L-N LAJ that isn't getting as much use as it ought at the moment. For trimming dovetails, my homemade smoother and a block plane are getting a pretty good workout instead.

Got fresh maters and yellow zucchini on my morning walk today. Yesterday was fresh green beans. Seems all the neighbors' gardens are coming in at once, and they've heard we like to cook and eat. Darn the luck!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY * :<))


----------



## zoro39

yeti, 20 years ago I would have loved the 24" jointer but the 20 " of grants would be equally exciting.
Reminds me of the 36" Fay & Eagan BS with wood wheels…I loved that machine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another day, another box.


----------



## Keebler1

At least you got another one done Dave nice. Preacher has some lantern type things hung between two uprights on the stage this morning. They were hung on white string. He decided he didnt like the white string so I got sent to walmart to pick up black thread. Got it put up once and it snapped with everything on it. Got the thread up again and again it snapped. Final had someone else come help and we finally got it quadrupled and put up. Then I had to put bases on the new offering boxes putting me far enough behind I barely got building checks done. Is it time to go to work yet so i can rest


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm pondering grabbing the pfeil Dave. I probably will. I'm just not very impressed with the pfeil skew and gouge I already have. But it's the only one I can seem to find in stock anywhere at present.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Happy birthday Ken!*


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the wishes fellas. Honestly if it wasn't for my wife, I'd probably forget when it is. It's nice to get some new tools though 

I'll take sign-ups until Tuesday morning. First thing Tuesday, I'll assign recipients and send the information out.


----------



## controlfreak

It may not be perfect but practice is getting me closer.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you got my email this weekend correct?


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't checked e-mail Keebler. I will later tonight though.


----------



## HokieKen

Seems like a good pre-mowing beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hippo birdie, Kenster! I have a Pfeil for one of my other gouges. Works well enough. My memory of the main difference between the two was the comfort of the handle. The Iles fit my big paw better, as I recall.

Controlfreak, that's good enough for most work. A little sawdust and CA will fix small gaps if you want them to look pretty, but that looks like it'll be plenty strong.

Got the back glued onto the oversized box and got another large one cut and built. After supper, I'll head out and plane the oversized one smooth and try to get a coat of shellac on it before I call it a day. That way I can mix up another salsa jar of shellac and it'll be dissolved by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer:30! This Rye IPA is in my top 10.


----------



## HokieKen

In hindsight, maybe in this weather I should have had a post-mowing beer rather than a pre-mowing one…

Looks tasty Nathan. I had a Sierra Nevada Hop Bullet on vacation and it was excellent. For some reason we don't get that one around here though :-(


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone know how to get epoxy off boots without ruining them? At least thats what I think it is.


----------



## Lazyman

Just cover the rest of the boot in epoxy too.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just cover the rest of the boot in epoxy too.
> 
> - Lazyman


How many of those Cumbres have you had Nathan, LOL

Kevin, if the epoxy is fresh, you can try some acetone. It may affect the finish on your boot but you can put mink oil (or whatever you have) back on the leather and it shouldn't look bad.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy BD Kenny! When I mow, I usually have a pre-mowing beer, one or two during, and at least two after. Perhaps that's why I post some stupid stuff on here in the afternoon. Hmmm


----------



## HokieKen

It's hard to push the mower and hold a beer Duck. Trust me, I've tried.

I did decide to go with a pre and post mowing beer though ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It's hard to push the mower and hold a beer Duck. Trust me, I've tried.
> 
> - HokieKen


I never pushed a mower with a beer but I used to weed eat with beer. I'd buy those mickey's with the reseal lids. Fit just right in my back pocket. It would have been bad if I ever fell. Had to stop doing that. I would start out great but after a couple of those Mickey's, I wouldn't get much weed eating done. Usually takes six hours or more to do my yard.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys, I updated the list in the OP. If you think you're signed up but your name isn't there, shoot me a PM.

Nathan and Rich. I haven't put your name on the list yet. But I'm going to. Don't really care if you want me to or not.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you are a woodworker and a metalworker make a cupholder for your push mower that will also hold the bar dow to keep the mower running. You dont even have to remove the cupholder whem done to shut off the motor just let the thing run outta gas while you drink another beer


----------



## HokieKen

I already have an override for the deadman's switch. Safety is stupid.

I figure I need another to wash the last one down. Otherwise I'm just drinking to be drinking.


----------



## duckmilk

> I figure I need another to wash the last one down. Otherwise I'm just drinking to be drinking.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's my philosophy


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - problem solved:


----------



## HokieKen

*Last Call fellas!!!*

The list in the OP is up to date with all the e-mails I've received. If your name isn't there and you think you're signed up, send me a PM *TODAY*.

I have only had one person request to receive something other than beer. If you think you're not getting beer and your initials aren't clieb91, shoot me a PM *TODAY*.

We have a lot of new guys in their first swap. Which is awesome! But you guys also have special dates to ensure we don't have any participants that fade off into the sunset screwing their recipient over in the process. So you guys pay attention to the *dates for newbs*!

Also pay attention to the requirement for a *minimum of a post every week* so we know you're still around. If I haven't seen you here for a while and I look and you aren't posting weekly, I will drop you from the list.

I know some of you guys may think I'm just being an a-hole and picking on the new fellas. I assure you that's not the case. I have these rules for a reason. Experience is a hard but effective teacher. And you only have to endure being a newb once, you'll get a pass next year ;-)

Name assignments will go out tomorrow morning! Happy swapping )


----------



## GrantA

*RICH* isn't on the list. Should I just email you his info? He must just be busy
*NATHAN* too! I know Duck has a lot going on so he can get a pass…. I guess….


----------



## HokieKen

I have reached out to Nathan and Rich both to see if they just forgot or what. Rich has some lame excuse about filling orders so he's laying out. Haven't heard back from Nathan so we'll see. Duck's wife knocked his barn over on his horse or something so he gets out of this one.


----------



## zoro39

EarlS…you are the man!!


----------



## HokieKen

I would wear that helmet Earl but then I'd have to take my mowing hat off…


----------



## Bluenote38

Trying the craft soda thing . Cherry Ginger Ale from Traverse City Michigan


----------



## jeffswildwood

Let the festivity's begin!


----------



## HokieKen

Bill, you disappoint me man. Not only are you drinking soda while mowing, thereby skirting the opportunity to mix alcohol and dangerous machinery, but there's also no strap on that mower to keep the deadman switch engaged at all times. What, do you really NEED all 10 toes?


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL… thanks Kenny I needed a good chuckle this evening. Note that it does and the word "Ale" in the name 

Can't wait to find out who the sucker… I mean recipient is for my swap items.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Bill, you disappoint me man. Not only are you drinking soda while mowing, thereby skirting the opportunity to mix alcohol and dangerous machinery, but there's also no strap on that mower to keep the deadman switch engaged at all times. What, do you really NEED all 10 toes?
> 
> - HokieKen


I cut my teeth on an old Lawn-Boy with friction drive self propel and no deadman lever. When the grass was dry and the rollers could firmly engage the tires, I could stand on the deck and ride it between turns. I couldn't sit on the motor as the plastic shroud would hit the cooling fan guard, I should have made a seat to go over the engine.


----------



## EarlS

Gotta love a good old fashioned midwest thunderstorm. We had 70-80 mph winds, not much rain yesterday. The winds damaged a lot of trees in the area. Some big trees in the woods behind the house came down. Nothing more than leaves and some small branches landed in our yard.

We were without cell service and power from 2 PM until about 10. Most of the area (150,000 or so) was still without power all night so we were lucky.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas. Name assignments have gone out! You should have an e-mail with your recipients username, real name and shipping information. Let me know here or via PM if you didn't get an e-mail.

First-time swappers need to have their project completed and send my a picture of it via e-mail by midnight EST on 8/31. There are exactly 4 weeks from today until the 9/8 ship date so get busy ;-)

*For those who have never participated in a swap before, here's how we do the rest:*


You will make your project and select the beers you will be sending with it. You will ship the package to your recipient no later than 9/8.
Your recipient does not know who is sending them a package and your recipient is not the same person sending to you. So, *don't reveal who your recipient is in this thread*.
DO put a note in with your package that, at a minimum, lets your recipient know who you are.
DON'T reveal what you're making in this thread. The idea is for it to be a surprise for your recipient when they get the package. Teaser pictures are welcome though just to spice things up ;-)
When you RECEIVE your package, feel free to open it immediately and consume the plunder at will  *BUT* please take pictures of the project you receive as well as the beers accompanying it before they're all gone.
BECAUSE on reveal day, you will post those pictures and tell us about what you got and who you got it from. Reveal day is like Christmas so if you don't participate, you'll immediately go on my $hi! list. It's also just a crappy thing to do to your sender. If you've never done a swap look at last year's Beer Swap thread and jump down to post 1597. That's where reveal day starts. You can get an idea of what you're expected to post on that day.

If anyone has any questions about how it works, don't hesitate to ask here or shoot me a PM or e-mail. Also, if you want information about your recipient to personalize the project or to help pick the beers, shoot me a PM/e-mail and I'll ask them for you. That way you don't reveal who they're getting a package from prematurely!

In the interm, keep posting pictures of what you're drinking. And while everyone has recipient information fresh in their mind, it's a good idea to post what kinds of beers your like so your sender has something to go on when they go shopping


----------



## Bluenote38

> I cut my teeth on an old Lawn-Boy with friction drive self propel and no deadman lever. When the grass was dry and the rollers could firmly engage the tires, I could stand on the deck and ride it between turns. I couldn t sit on the motor as the plastic shroud would hit the cooling fan guard, I should have made a seat to go over the engine.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


BBYeti - with a seat you could drive it down to the liquor store ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Let me say to my recipient in advance - sorry about your luck!!!!

Just found out that US Cellular service is still down. We don't have a land line either. How did we survive before all of these electronic gadgets?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Let me say to my recipient in advance - sorry about your luck!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah Right! Itll be a combination beer fridge+clock with marquetry. Luck, my @$$.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, don't give Earl my name. I'll just take one of his spares he makes.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Got my victim today and took a stroll through the liquor shop and picked up an interesting craft beer. I am sorry in advanced if you have to spit it out on the first gulp.


----------



## BrandonW

> Reveal day is like Christmas
> 
> - HokieKen


This is the first beer swap that I've participated in, but before I took a hiatus from this site, I participated in a number of the tool swaps. The swaps are my favorite part of this site. I always look forward to the creative things that other woodworkers make-crafted specifically share with another woodworker. Happy swapping everyone!


----------



## Bluenote38

Taste testing after a tough day


----------



## BrandonW

"Counter-intuitive." Expecting a porter? Gotcha!


----------



## HokieKen

Like a summer afternoon? Hot and muggy?

How's it taste Bill? Like a dark beer or good?


----------



## Bluenote38

Coffee and smoke. Thinner than you'd expect from a very dark beer. Not bad…


----------



## HokieKen

If I didn't already have a pretty great wife, I'd marry my Worksharp.


----------



## Lazyman

You must be a polygamist Kenny because I think you said the same thing about your Hovarter Leg vise.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I'd marry the Hovarter too. I'm a leg man.


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, that's a clever sharpening jig for the gouge. I am going to have to remember that one.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Good Morning Swappers, just checking in. I am currently in the process of unpacking from a move and cleaning things up around the new house. First hard rain at the new house caused the sump pump to get blocked up and the drain tile to leak into the basement.


----------



## mikeacg

In Rich's defense, I am one of those customers who are taking him away from woodworking! He just sent me 4 pens in Clemson colors for me to share with my Tiger friends.








Mama took a fall on Sunday so we had a little ride to ER for stitches and overnight for observation. 
Having trouble finding shop time but I'm tested beers as fast as I can!


----------



## HokieKen

> BTW, that s a clever sharpening jig for the gouge. I am going to have to remember that one.
> 
> - Lazyman


That was a prototype but it's still going. It works a trick for carving gouges. It never worked really well for turning tools which is what I made it for to begin with. I had trouble keeping the jig registered on the bar when the tool was that long. I need to make some different sizes. I did at least find a use for the Tormek-ish tool bar attachment 

Welcome to the fray cornfed! New houses always have some fun surprises waiting for you…

Mike, you could at least wait until after breakfast to show those ugly things ;-) Maybe you'll get lucky and UV exposure will gradually change the purple to maroon! Sorry to hear about mama's fall. Hope she's healing up well.


----------



## controlfreak

> In Rich s defense, I am one of those customers who are taking him away from woodworking! He just sent me 4 pens in Clemson colors for me to share with my Tiger friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama took a fall on Sunday so we had a little ride to ER for stitches and overnight for observation.
> Having trouble finding shop time but I m tested beers as fast as I can!
> 
> - mikeacg


Go Tigers!


----------



## JD77

> Let me say to my recipient in advance - sorry about your luck!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I agree with the sentiment. This is only my second swap (2019 Mallet Swap), so getting that email with a name takes it from just a fun hypothetical project to a gift I am giving to an experienced woodworker, with a deadline. And the beer will be scrutinized, too!

And, can someone explain why I pick a project with a totally new-to-me element? What the hell is wrong with me? I probably shouldn't be so diligent in my recent studies of local beers…good luck all.

JD


----------



## Keebler1

JD picking a project with new to you elements is what this is all about. Its about pushing your limits a little bit. Makes you a better craftsman.


----------



## HokieKen

Good on ya for stepping up your game JD  I'm doing something COMPLETELY new to me for this swap. It may turn out to be a total pile of dog crap or it may be moderately tolerable. Either way, I don't really like my recipient all that much so I'm not worried about it ;-)


----------



## EarlS

JD77 - my approach is to always set the bar really low that way you have a better chance to get over it, unless you trip…

I spent an hour on the swap item last night and managed to glue 3 pieces of wood together. At this rate, I'll be done by next year's beer swap.

Kenny must have hand picked his recipient. Problem is, his comment doesn't really help narrow the field. :+P


----------



## HokieKen

Sure it does Earl. There is one person on the list who I think is basically the greatest human being who's ever walked. So that alone lets you know it's not him. So I've narrowed the field by 6.25% for you. You should be able to figure it out from there ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Sure it does Earl. There is one person on the list who I think is basically the greatest human being who s ever walked. So that alone lets you know it s not him. So I ve narrowed the field by 6.25% for you. You should be able to figure it out from there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I KNOW LOL :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sure it does Earl. There is one person on the list who I think is basically the greatest human being who s ever walked. So that alone lets you know it s not him. So I ve narrowed the field by 6.25% for you. You should be able to figure it out from there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm flattered Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You should be Dave. I don't know why you are but take it where you can get it ;-P


----------



## EarlS

> Sure it does Earl. There is one person on the list who I think is basically the greatest human being who s ever walked. So that alone lets you know it s not him. So I ve narrowed the field by 6.25% for you. You should be able to figure it out from there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a sneaking suspicion that a mirror was involved.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> You should be Dave. I don t know why you are but take it where you can get it ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


so your not saying even though I got it right LOL :<)))


----------



## GrantA

> Either way, I don t really like my recipient all that much so I m not worried about it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


OK so Kenny's sending to me, it'll probably be something carved with his new toys. 









LOL these are hilarious


----------



## HokieKen

> I have a sneaking suspicion that a mirror was involved.
> 
> - EarlS


And maybe a cape…


----------



## JD77

> I have a sneaking suspicion that a mirror was involved.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> And maybe a cape…
> 
> - HokieKen


And likely nothing else.

So, as my first teaser, has anyone got any advice for thin strip weaving? Steaming, soaking, etc. Tried it dry as a test and seems okay. Probably need to sand better if I do it dry.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, did you ever get the DC motor on your mill hooked up to the VS controller and the reversal switch?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, nope. I bought the controller and I have the switch but haven't got around to hooking it up yet. I do have some mill jobs on the short list though so I'll be doing it soon!

Sorry JD, I have exactly zero experience or ideas on weaving wood…


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## jeffswildwood

So, the instructions say "start with a four inch piece of stock, 1-1.5 inch square". Nah, that's way to small. I want it bigger. Plus the way I turn wood, I need to start with a 4X4 just to make a screwdriver handle. )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a sneaking suspicion that a mirror was involved.


Due to an unfortunate font choice on my iPad, when I first saw that, I thought it said, "…that a minor was involved."

That led to an "Oh my!"










Glad it was just bad keming.


----------



## BenMacDonald

Here was a recent research project, in honor of Kenny's near-death experience. Thankfully his visitor was too young to have antlers yet.
.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> keming.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That was a good one Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

But wouldn't bad keming just be good kerning?

Now my head hurts…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Have a beer, Kenny. That'll help. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

It seems like this DP has been posted for at least 2 years now. For $750. So after two years of it not selling, the guy figures maybe increasing the price will help move it?


----------



## Lazyman

Bad Keming? A couple of my favorites: FAMILY FLICK NIGHT and MASSAGE THE RAPIST.


----------



## BrandonW

Good morning. What did you all have for breakfast?


----------



## controlfreak

I usually save my breakfast IPA's for the weekends. I can definitely fit those into my Carnivore diet.


----------



## HokieKen

That makes me hungry and a little sick at the same time Brandon.


----------



## mikeacg

Brandon,

That looks a whole lot better than what I had for breakfast!!!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Odds are looking good for this one making it into the swap box


----------



## clieb91

> So, the instructions say "start with a four inch piece of stock, 1-1.5 inch square". Nah, that s way to small. I want it bigger. Plus the way I turn wood, I need to start with a 4X4 just to make a screwdriver handle. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


One of the reasons I like to cut my own pen and blanks. Just don't trust there is enough wood in 3/4"

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha this is my swap project process


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh! Apple cider with guava and lime. It's not horrible, but I think my sweetie might end up drinking more of them than I do.










Wind came up and it dropped from 93 to 78 in about an hour. Nice!


----------



## HokieKen

I love me some Saison Grant. I did give you my name, right?


----------



## BrandonW

Grant, are you in Atlanta, too?


----------



## GrantA

Not quite! I'm in Thomasville GA about 30 miles north of Tallahassee FL. I don't come up to Atlanta often but have some vendors and friends there, and my sister lives in Acworth. If you come down my way holler and I'll buy you a beer


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Havent been following along here lately. I have been looking a property in Sweden, maybe buy some farmland/forest combo up there, and came across this. Thought Grant might kick out of this bandsaw beast.


----------



## GrantA

That's pretty cool Brian! Looks like it may have been built by the owner, I can't say I've seen one like that.
One of these days I'll have an old tannewitz bandsaw in the shop, here's a 36" next to a 12" craftsman 8-p


----------



## GrantA

Y'all are quiet today! I'm trying to do a little cleaning and organizing at the shop, my security director wants to help. Where are we taking this sander? Need help? Can I go? Lol


----------



## Keebler1

Grant I thought that sander belonged in my shop


----------



## GrantA

Everybody seems want my edge sander… I only have one of those so nah ;-p

Any of yall near Dearborn?


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## mikeacg

> Everybody seems want my edge sander… I only have one of those so nah ;-p
> 
> Any of yall near Dearborn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Bill Berklich!!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Everybody seems want my edge sander… I only have one of those so nah ;-p
> 
> Any of yall near Dearborn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Bill Berklich!!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Lol… about 30 Minutes away but if I could get it into my garage I sure couldn't hide it from my wife. Then Kenny would have to ship extra beer 'cuz I couldn't get mine done in time from the hospital bed


----------



## HokieKen

All things considered, I'm not a fan of working from home. But, it does have its perks I guess ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

I could put in one of my buildings Bill if that would help? Ha ha ha!


----------



## JD77

Cheers!

Made progress this evening, got the handle shaped and a panel glued up! Slapped some finish on a few scraps to decide which I will go with. Now time for a brewskis and the latest Pask Makes plywood kumiko.


----------



## GrantA

Come on Bill you need a band saw! If you already have 3 you need a 4th! Rescue that sweet saw man!

JD I'm still looking for the beer in your picture ;-|

I'll keep trying new hefes but haven't found the one I like yet, I had a blueberry sour tonight, very tasty! And a different Atlanta based passion fruit orange guava IPA (Scofflaw POG Basement, 7.5%). Good stuff!


----------



## mikeacg

Enough with the wine coolers Grant! You need to be drinking something Manly!!! Ha ha ha!
I now have 6 individual Yooper Beers for the swap - though I will still be doing research until ship date.









Does that really say 20" for $400? I could use that myself - and then you would have a good reason to come up for lunch again Bill! We could visit Gaylord (Snow Belt is pretty cool) or Paddle Hard in Grayling (if it's still open! The owner had some legal issues but I think he sold it).


----------



## Bluenote38

> I could put in one of my buildings Bill if that would help? Ha ha ha!
> 
> - mikeacg


 Yeah - Hiding it in the Great White North might just work


----------



## jeffswildwood

> All things considered, I'm not a fan of working from home. But, it does have its perks I guess ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Seems I tried that one Ken. If I remember, it was quite nice!


----------



## EarlS

I have the entire day to myself since SWMBO is working.

Oh wait, my daughter wants me to install her built-in desk/shelf, then I have to mow, get groceries (since SWMBO is working), do laundry (since SWMBO is working), clean house (since SWMBO is working). Dammit - my whole day is shot. Screw it.

I have the entire day to myself - time to head out to the shop.


----------



## JD77

> Come on Bill you need a band saw! If you already have 3 you need a 4th! Rescue that sweet saw man!
> 
> JD I m still looking for the beer in your picture ;-|
> 
> I ll keep trying new hefes but haven t found the one I like yet, I had a blueberry sour tonight, very tasty! And a different Atlanta based passion fruit orange guava IPA (Scofflaw POG Basement, 7.5%). Good stuff!
> 
> - GrantA


I think I was already asleep by the time you replied Grant, sorry no witty reply. Unfortunately, its not a hefe that I would recommend.

I would kill for that 20 bandsaw. Central AR is terrible for used equipment. Of course, so is my budget…I wonder if Bill would drop it off next time he is driving this way?

Five Arches Brewery is worth checking out, I think on the southwest side of Atlanta. There's another one up in Marietta that is good, too, but I can't think of the name…


----------



## HokieKen

Grand Rabbits was okay IIRC Mike but Yooper Ale left a very good impression on me 

Raven's Roost is one of the few dark beers I'll drink on purpose Jeff. I think Mike really liked it too. I think his brewer buddy was even going to try cloning it. I bought a couple the other day, one for me and one for my swap package ;-)


----------



## controlfreak

I must admit this is kicking my butt. I had to forgo the spalted maple while it looks good it was going to have strength issues. Then the handplane gave me my first hands on with tearout, gotta get a low angle. Then I fired up the DW735 because I am running out of time and ran into the board feeding halfway and stopping. Once I got passed that I think I am ready to get started. It is a huge step for me to move from shop storage projects to something that needs to look nice at the end. I am only one mis cut away I fear. Onward march.


----------



## Keebler1

Control freak im always one miscut away from disaster on my projects. Welcome to the club. Just make sure when you make that miscut you throw the piece in a direction it wont damage anything


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pic


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Control freak im always one miscut away from disaster on my projects. Welcome to the club. Just make sure when you make that miscut you throw the piece in a direction it wont damage anything
> 
> - Keebler1


Throw a miscut? Make the miscut look like you meant to do that. LOL.I have thrown entire projects! Check out my OP for my project "Box of many names". https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/235706.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny is correct! I did enjoy the Baltic Porter - but I am a dark beer kind of guy. I was actually surprised that Kenny liked it based on his normal tastes - but like me, he will try just about anything and judge it on personal taste, rather than style! We Like Beer! Fact! Can't sugarcoat that!
Bob the Brewer is working on a special brew, just for this swap so someone is going to be the lucky winner! He's not a woodworker so I can't drag him into Lumberjocks but I've impressed upon him that people like us could be very beneficial to his future business, with the opportunities to create wood products for his customers. The tasting room is going to be a gas!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Anyone need some 3/8 square (or 3/4×3/8) pieces of pine? I've been cutting a lot of rabbets.


----------



## controlfreak

Sometimes I feel like the education is in fixing what what went wrong…or is that experience.


----------



## duckmilk

Save them Dave. You'll need them to start a fire this winter.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've actually got a project on my to-do list that will need a bunch of them. I was initially planning to use some exotic hardwood, but pine will be just fine for the first version.

I think I'll need to resaw them to 3/8×1/8, which will be tricky, though. I'll probably think of something…


----------



## mikeacg

You are a clever fellow Dave! I'm sure you will figure it out!


----------



## Cornfed1341

I'll match your scrap wood, and raise you mine Dave


----------



## EarlS

Controlfreak - The thing about mistakes is that when thing go well, you are constantly worrying about something you missed, a measurement, a crack, or any number of things. I always feel better when I get the mistake out of the way early on. Less re-work that way. I spent a couple of hours fretting about measurements for the swap item. I think I finally have a good plan so things won't go awry with accumulated error. I'll know tomorrow.

I'm with Jeff, and others, I've thrown away completed projects because the proportions of the final product were bad. I refinished a table top 7 times before I got it right. Mistakes are a very valuable part of the learning process.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully i dont have too many mistakes only two more satirdays to work and its hot out. All i got was some wood glued up today. My wifes birthday is the 19th and i told her today shes got to wait for me to finish turning the rest of her birthday present when I get a chance to finish it and gave her what I had done


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't get much shop time today. And I won't get much tomorrow… I'm in pretty good shape though with my project. Even got a couple of the beers selected


----------



## DavePolaschek

It sounds like almost nobody but Kenny is making tubafor coasters for their swap project. What the heck?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've got one project done and ready to go but I need to work on my bonus project. Require taking my tools outside (lathe and planer) and with a solid week of rain, it has not happened yet. I got my grass cut monday, got two more yards to do out town. By now they look like Jurassic park.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It sounds like almost nobody but Kenny is making tubafor coasters for their swap project. What the heck?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If life keeps throwing me curves Dave then I just might be as well. Plus the damn heat here is unbearable this year.


----------



## HokieKen

> It sounds like almost nobody but Kenny is making tubafor coasters for their swap project. What the heck?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I wouldn't do that. Have you seen how much tubafors cost these days? Like I'm gonna budget that much for the clown I'm shipping to.


----------



## HokieKen

Weather is whacky here too Dave. We hit 90+ every day in July. New record for the longest streak of days over 90.

We didn't even get up to 70 yesterday…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny pass the nineties down here we need to get out of the hundreds


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Plus the damn heat here is unbearable this year.


Yeah. We've been hearing from a lot of locals that this year is being a nonsoon. Looks like it's starting back up now though, so hopefully we'll get a break from the heat.


----------



## bndawgs

Spent last week down in myrtle Beach. Weather was awesome. I'm sad to be back.

What wasn't awesome was having to drive back last night in 300 mile long rain storm. I'm not sure how that's even possible


----------



## controlfreak

I had 3" in the rain gauge this morning.

I did some checking and after all of my planner troubles I ended up with some identical looking boards that ended up not being the same thickness. That kind of throws off the marking of tails and pins. I don't think I will ever mark all at the same time again. Now I have to fix. On the bright side a smaller project ships cheaper.


----------



## EarlS

Everyone can send their rain to Iowa. We need it. All we got earlier this week was 90-100 mph winds that knocked power out to most of the area for the past week. We were lucky - only 8 hours without power. I'm not sure I could handle a week without power like most of the area experienced.

I managed to get all of the dimensional stuff to work for one of the swap items so now I just need to get all of the pieces made up.


----------



## Keebler1

What are you talking about needing rain Earl corn doesnt need rain


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We are breaking records daily for getting over 110. Definitely a nonsoon Dave. This blows.


----------



## Woodmaster1

All done except finish. I just completed it today. Next I have to figure out packing bottles of beer so ups won't break them. I guess plenty of foam around each bottle. Any suggestions would help first beer swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I bubble wrap each beer individually. Then I put two beers into gallon-size ziplocks and seal them up. Then I bubble wrap all the ziplocks. Then I tie all the ziplocked bubble wrapped beers in an industrial trash bag and tie the trash bag closed.

I do my best to ensure the cans/bottles won't break but make sure if they do that the liquid will be contained.


----------



## GrantA

I use 3 or 4" thin walled (drain) pvc pipe.
Cut them to fit the box in using, depending on length one or two beers per pipe. Ziplocs, tape the zippers. Bubble wrap, paper/ etc the ends and tape em up. Wrap the entire box with tape too. If anything were to leak you don't want it coming out of the box!
I've used fedex ground/home delivery and express service and so far so good


----------



## HokieKen

Goodbye weekend. You were short and you sucked…


----------



## controlfreak

Got some of my errors figured out and got two dovetail joints done that "function". Each one gets better than the last. Judging by that I should have one corner to face the camera so I can get it's good side.

Oh, and I drank some beer while figuring it out.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Thanks for the suggestions. I forgot if they beak and leak homeland security will be called.


----------



## Lazyman

Did someone say something about Hatch chilies?


----------



## GrantA

Mmm I think that's what the chili powder Dave sent me is, I haven't tried it yet, thinking it'll go great with some turkey chili but it's the wrong time of year for that! I need to just wing it on some taco seasoning, tastes pretty good by itself so I know it's great 

I took my oldest daughter to run some errands while Sara stayed home with the little one, aka the daredevil. She fell off her skateboard yesterday evening, no better this morning so off to the ER and she's got a fractured wrist :-( gotta go tomorrow morning for a cast, thankfully she's pretty tough









So I'm cooking indoors tonight, breaded pork cubed steak pan fried, roasted Brussels sprouts and rice with mushrooms & gravy, of course with some new beers to wash it down ;-p


----------



## GrantA

This one's pretty tasty, mild for a 7% ipa though 









Since we have another GA boy playing this time I'll try to stick to South GA and FL beers and let him put the Atlanta area beers in to represent, this one's from the Miami area


----------



## HokieKen

Rich sent me that one a couple years ago Grant. Pretty sure I liked it.


----------



## JD77

Well, progress made this weekend. All the parts are cut, sanded, and have been dry-fit together. Beginning the glue-up. I'm interested to see what I cobble together after I blow this…


----------



## EarlS

Grant - you need to talk to Bo. He wasn't doing his job if one of his girls got hurt.

It's amazing how much you can get done with a full day in the shop (well, almost a full day). I cut stuff, used a router bit on a drill press, used the router table, drilled holes, sanded, glued little pieces of wood on other little pieces of wood, sanded some more, threw stuff in the trash, and topped it all off with some ebony stain. Still lots to do if I'm going to gussy up some tubafor coasters….

No beer for me this weekend though…:+( Guess I need to make a another research run to one of the local breweries. I can almost promise there will not be any corn flavored beer (because I can't find any). But I can guarantee they will be local brews.


----------



## GrantA

Bo was unfortunately stuck at home and the skateboard was down the road at their grandma's house :-(

Corn flavored beer, I see what you did there, you can send mine in pappy's Mason jar that'll be just fine!


----------



## Keebler1

I just saw I got out of Dallas in time. My house got hit with high wind and hail. Theres your rain Earl


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pecos, about 15 miles up the road, got more than two inches of rain yesterday. We got less than a tenth.

We've been setting records here all last week, Dave. Past couple days the moisture is getting near and at least cooling things off, but a little rain would be nice. We pulled over 400 gallons from the city watering our lawn on Friday. This time of year, that should all be coming from our cistern.


----------



## Keebler1

Damn Dave 400 gallons just in a day to water your lawn….I havent used a gallon to water my lawn this year. Probably why it isnt growing much and is more brown than green


----------



## Cornfed1341

Hey Swappers what a great night to try some new brews.

Six Mile Bridge is out of Maryland Heights, MO

1st Brew with dinner was an Irish Red Ale.

2nd Brew in the shop/garage is a Coffee Stout


----------



## Cornfed1341

Fail


----------



## Cornfed1341

> Damn Dave 400 gallons just in a day to water your lawn….I havent used a gallon to water my lawn this year. Probably why it isnt growing much and is more brown than green
> 
> - Keebler1


Me either, a week from Saturday we had 3" in 30 min


----------



## clieb91

Grant that sucks. Hope she can heal up quickly.

Got some various shop time and some things figured out. Will get more this week as I am away for the weekend.
On the lookout for local brews for my recipient. Going to apologize in advance, I have no idea what any of the beer terms mean. Planning to go with an assortment and hope they'll like it.

Stopped out at the local Soda store yesterday though and got a good bit of stuff to try and a some I know I like. The Shirley Temple is for Sophia to try as she loves to order them wherever she can.










CtL


----------



## mikeacg

> 2nd Brew in the shop/garage is a Coffee Stout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cornfed1341


Now you have got my attention!


----------



## Cornfed1341

It definitely has a strong coffee flavor and the bitter thick malt of a stout.

I'm a fan


----------



## Keebler1

Chris sounds like what I did last year as I started drinking again after the swap. I just went to the store and talked to someone there and hoped my recipient liked them. Dont worry guys I didnt quit cause i was an alcoholic just quit when I got my cdl so I didnt do sonething stupid and screw that up. Now I carry an gun when Im out and I dont drink out when Im carrying so I only have 2 or three friday and saturday night after im in for the night.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Damn Dave 400 gallons just in a day to water your lawn….I havent used a gallon to water my lawn this year. Probably why it isnt growing much and is more brown than green


Well, we water twice a week. Used to take 300 gallons per watering, but half the heads were plugged up with muck. Now they're all working, and it uses more water. We'll dial back the time a bit.

Our yard is about 600 square feet, but we've actually got green grass here in the desert. It's about 10 degrees cooler there than on the other side of the house on hot days, just from the evaporation, so we figure it's worth it.


----------



## bndawgs

Chris,

Let me know if you need the name of any breweries around here


----------



## Keebler1

Is this worth $35 plus shipping or should I go this route from amazon, or this one from highland woodworking? Amazon also has a timberwolf around $40 shipped. Looking to start making bandsaw boxes for Christmas presents this year. Or do yall think I could get away with using my woodturners blade from highland woodworking that I currently have?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have always had good luck with Highland Hardware blades. I have had good luck with Olson PGT blades too.


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I have not made any bandsaw boxes but I have cut lots of things on bandsaws and I'm thinking you dont want a 10tpi blade for boxes. You're gonna want like 3-4tpi
I like my timberwolf blades and they are low tension so don't crank em tooo tight

You can have blades made any length you want but I see Olson stock lengths are 125 and 133, can you run the 133? Here's a PGT for $18.90 - you can get that and some beer for the same price as any of the others ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

I would go with the 3/16" 10 tpi blade Keebler. I've made a few bandsaw boxes and you want as narrow of a kerf as you can get and you want a clean enough cut that you don't have to sand the edges.

I am using the Olson PGT that WM1 recommended. I like it a lot. I think that will be my go-to blade from now on.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure if i could get by woth a 133" blade. How can I tell without ordering it first?


----------



## GrantA

Take off your blade. Run the top wheel all the way down and up, measure between wheel centers. 
Measure the diameter of a wheel, multiply that by pi (3.14 is close enough) and add it to the distances between centers. That gives you the range. You need a blade between the two numbers


----------



## BrandonW

Nothing exciting from the weekend other than the fact that I helped a friend move and he offered me some Yuengling Golden Pilsner which I hadn't tried before. Not bad with pizza.

Also, now that I'm forty, the next time someone asks for help moving in the middle of the Georgia summer, I'm just going to offer them money instead.


----------



## HokieKen

I say it all the time Brandon - turning 40 was like somebody flipped a switch. My metabolism went to hell and took my energy with it. Stuff started aching all the time and all of the sudden the lumbar support in my truck was a bigger concern than how it looked. And I also started planning stuff around the weather. Like not mowing until the sun went down.

I'm dreading 50. I already started saving for my Walmart scooter.


----------



## EarlS

I was perusing the local brewery websites and noticed that some of them offer crowlers - 32 oz can, order on-line, same day pickup. I guess the COlt 45 will be making a comeback before long.

crawford 
5 cities


----------



## HokieKen

Most places offer crowlers now I think Earl. The biggest reason I don't usually buy them is because I don't want 32 ounces of one beer most of the time and my wife doesn't like beer at all. I prefer a small growler, I can crack it open on Friday and the beer stays fresh through the weekend so I can drink at my leisure


----------



## GrantA

Crowlers are the way to go, I'll definitely be sending one or two.


----------



## GrantA

> I don t want 32 ounces of one beer most of the time
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I don t want 32 ounces of one beer most of the time
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Good one momma!


----------



## HokieKen

Leave Grant alone Dave. It's dinner time so he's busy.


----------



## GrantA

It's about time for a beer now, at least 32oz of ice cold goodness


----------



## EarlS




----------



## duckmilk

> I cut stuff, used a router bit on a drill press,
> 
> - EarlS


This got my attention. Tell me more.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - GrantA


Grant, I gotta agree. That one scared even me! Is there a way to unsee something? :-X


----------



## GrantA

Jeff I think that's why dogs lick their asses. I'll just have to drink it away

Cheers fellas!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I cut stuff, used a router bit on a drill press,
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> This got my attention. Tell me more.
> 
> - duckmilk


Me too! What gives, Earl?


----------



## duckmilk

PSA - My wife has been wanting a better ice chest to go on weekend horse trips. She had settled on RTIC because a friend had one and it kept ice really well and was cheaper than Yeti. RTIC coolers (we were looking at the 65 qt) are on back order and are made in China. Did a search of the best US made coolers here. I'm going with Igloo the IMX 70 which is $50 cheaper ($199) than the RTIC 65 and has great reviews, plus a 5 year warranty. Several of the reviews commented on the great warranty response. Should work out for us and is made in the USA.
Anyone interested in a new cooler should look at the full description and read the reviews. No, I am not being paid for this, just sharing info.


----------



## JD77

> Take off your blade. Run the top wheel all the way down and up, measure between wheel centers.
> Measure the diameter of a wheel, multiply that by pi (3.14 is close enough) and add it to the distances between centers. That gives you the range. You need a blade between the two numbers
> 
> - GrantA


That's one circumference added to *two* lengths between centers, right?

I usually just measure the blade I just broke with a tape measure…


----------



## HokieKen

Did you look at Pelican Duck? I have one of theirs and have been really happy with it. And it's US made so thought I'd throw it in the mix for ya ;-)

Plus, I just wanted to see a Duck google a Pelican.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant does Georgia math JD ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Dammit I knew I'd mess up somewhere there. Sorry Keebler


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Grant. Keebler does Texas math so he'd have screwed it up if you didn't…


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, I did. Pelican was on the review list with best warranty. Igloo was for best value and the one I ordered has steel cable handles.


----------



## EarlS

> I cut stuff, used a router bit on a drill press,
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> This got my attention. Tell me more.
> 
> - duckmilk












I put a 1/4" ball nose (round bottom) bit on the drill press. I didn't want the aggressive cutting that a drill bit provides. I reckoned that a drill press really isn't that different from a router other than the speed so I tried it. It sounds more glamorous than it is. I suppose you could do this kind of thing with other bits as well, as long as you watch the speed.


----------



## GrantA

aww man I was hoping to see something sketchy like a 3" raised panel cutter in the drill press


----------



## EarlS

> aww man I was hoping to see something sketchy like a 3" raised panel cutter in the drill press
> 
> - GrantA


Baby steps Grant - I have to get a false sense of security before I will try one of those big bits. There's a certain pucker factor any time I pull one of those huge bits out and set up the router to use it.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I watched a youtube video on bandsaw boxes and they were using a 3/16 10tpi blade and it looked like they were getting a some burning. Using hard maple and padauk should i use the 10tpi blade or go for a 4tpi blade? Will probably order one later this week


----------



## GrantA

How tall is the piece you're cutting? I think 10tpi is gonna burn unless its a very short box, like 3" give or take. I'd use a 4 on a tuned saw, practice on scrap, make sure you have enough blade tension and don't force it


----------



## HokieKen

It's a compromise Keebler. The 4 tpi will have a slightly wider kerf and leave a rougher surface that you'll have to sand. The kerf + however much you sand off is the gap you will have between the different parts. So, my preference is as fine a blade as I can get away with.

But, using Maple is a consideration too. The stuff burns if you look at it funny. Which means you have to sand away the burn marks. Which will probably be worse than a coarser blade to begin with.

So for woods like Maple or Cherry or soft woods that burn easily, I'd go with a 4 tpi probably. And it partly depends on design. You can actually cut tighter radii with a coarser blade when you're dealing with really thick wood like with a bandsaw box because the gullets on a finer blade get clogged. Which, in addition to causing burning, also makes the blade less agile in the cuts.

So, now that I think it through… I would definitely recommend the 4 tpi blade. Then after you do a box or two, you can decide if the smoother cut of a finer blade is a worthwhile tradeoff.

And, I know changing blades is a PITA but, I highly recommend switching to a wider blade for straight cuts like cutting the back off and cutting the fronts/backs off the drawers. You'll get much better glue lines when you re-assemble.


----------



## GrantA

> And, I know changing blades is a PITA *so a man can't have too many bandsaws*
> - HokieKen


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't argue with that Grant! If I had the space and budget, I'd be glad to add a couple more…


----------



## Keebler1

Grabt Ill take a couple extra bandsaws just let me know when you ship them my way


----------



## GrantA

hey Keebler have you tried out that tiny lathe yet? I wanna see that thing in action!


----------



## Keebler1

Need to still. I will bring it with me next week. Just have to put it where ill remember it and bring my tool with me. I was just thinking about that. Have gotten real busy at work and at the chur ch on saturdays


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser pic, your beer might be in the picture and maybe not.


----------



## GrantA

Hey Kenny! 









I dusted this off today to assess the situation, aside from the missing front jaw (the wood jaw works though) the only thing I see that *needs* fixing is the lever for the swivel function, somebody broke it clean off.


----------



## HokieKen

Given the opportunity, I will steal that Grant. Fair warning is thus given.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

delete


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It s about time for a beer now, at least 32oz of ice cold goodness
> 
> - GrantA


I think I need about a week of hard drinking to forget that sight. Problem is it would take me three weeks to recover.


----------



## BenMacDonald

How do people feel about shipping/receiving cans of beer instead of bottles? Most of the microbreweries in my area have actually switched to only offering cans or growlers. No chance of shattering, but I dont know if there are any extra risks that could arise in transit w/ air pressure changes, etc.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cans are acceptable and really expected. Last year I couldn't find a bottle to ship of I wanted to. I prefer bottles but it's likely they won't have them.


----------



## Keebler1

Nit sure about the breweries near yall but the one in Celina wasnt set up to bottle/can theirs. When covid hit they had to hire an outside company to come in and can their beer for them


----------



## GrantA

Cans are the norm, I still use the pvc pipe packaging I detailed before for cans too


----------



## JD77

> aww man I was hoping to see something sketchy like a 3" raised panel cutter in the drill press
> 
> - GrantA


That's called a pitching machine. Does tend to mark up the ball.


----------



## HokieKen

Cans are perfectly fine Ben!

Here's a personal favorite.


----------



## controlfreak

Progress and a One-y in a frosted glass.


----------



## HokieKen

What the hell, it's Friday so I'm gonna have another.

I'm ashamed to say that I really like this one :-/


----------



## GrantA

Oooh raspberries! You can send me a couple of those to try


----------



## mikeacg

> Cans are the norm, I still use the pvc pipe packaging I detailed before for cans too
> 
> - GrantA


And I can personally testify that this has served him well more than once!



> What the hell, it's Friday so I'm gonna have another.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I really like this one :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ummmmmm… It's only Tuesday here Kenny! But I like the way you think!!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I FULLY expected to absolutely hate that beer Grant. In fact, I almost threw it into my swap pile. I mean… it's purple and has FRUIT in the name.

But DAMN it's good! I'm gonna grab a sixer of it. I would send one to my recipient. But this beer is way too good for that jackass. It's Keystone and Beast for you buddy!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Something tells me Kenny has my name. So I get ********************y beer and a ******************** project. Thanks man.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont forget the pics Kenny sends with his swap items Dave might want to move now and forget to give him your new address


----------



## tvrgeek

Sticking with North Carolina beers for now. Hundreds to choose from.

Duck Rabbit claims to be dark beer specialists and seems to come out very well in reviews. I had tried their milk stout and it was OK, but I prefer Highland. But I looked at their WEB selection. Lots of dark beers! Bought a 6 of all I could find. Overall, all drinkable but just slightly hoppier than I prefer. Bach to my Highland Black Moca Stout as I can't get Anchor Porter. I like a little hop, but not so much to still be tasting it an hour later.

Tied a BRUE PRINT Scarlet amber. Not bad. Got a little of the "toast" I want in a red/amber. On the hoppy side, but not like some of the insane IPAs. Still not found a match for DuClaw Missfit Red. Back to Highland Gallic ale as my day to day.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Not a big fan of Duck Rabbit beer, I was stationed in NC for 6 years


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I thought of you when I saw this: Wysong and Miles 292 edge sander


----------



## GrantA

tempting Earl! gotta see how an iron I'm working in the fire right now pans out- hopefully I'll have some great news to share this afternoon


----------



## GrantA

Can't afford the edge sander now Earl- gotta get my new baby home!


----------



## EarlS

I can't see what you are so excited about. That big band saw is blocking the view….....


----------



## RichBolduc

*double post*


----------



## RichBolduc

Here's a different view he sent me on FB.










Rich



> I can t see what you are so excited about. That big band saw is blocking the view….....
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## GrantA

Finally scored an old tannewitz - 36" GH from sometime between 1926-1930 based on the registry at vintage machinery 
I'm headed to celebrate with a beer


----------



## MikeB_UK

He's getting this next week


----------



## MikeB_UK

double


----------



## GrantA

Well ******************** 
I didn't even know I wanted one of those til now, thanks Mike ;-p


----------



## RichBolduc

Grant already has 2 kids… Not sure he wants a 3rd… Granted his other 2 are daughters, so maybe he does want a son.

Rich



> He s getting this next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MikeB_UK


----------



## HokieKen

Here's Grant's score from a different angle Earl.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Grant already has 2 kids… Not sure he wants a 3rd… Granted his other 2 are daughters, so maybe he does want a son.
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


Fine, fixed it


----------



## GrantA

Rich you seem bored maybe I should just send you to pickup my sander


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Both of those will do fine in the museum Grant. That big one will definitely draw a crowd to the door if you use it to saw the kid in half.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll pick it up… It'll be sitting at my house waiting for you.

Rich



> Rich you seem bored maybe I should just send you to pickup my sander
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

Lol no way on the huge one, the GH will be put to work promptly! It was in use and I only have one concern- it's nickname makes me think I may be sending the wheels out for tires/balancing lol


----------



## mikeacg

Either that or call Duckmilk to come and put a corral around it!
Great score!!! 
(I haven't heard from Bill about picking up my new bandsaw in lower Michigan…)


----------



## duckmilk

I can't even corral my own shakes and quakes Mike


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Lol no way on the huge one, the GH will be put to work promptly! It was in use and I only have one concern- it s nickname makes me think I may be sending the wheels out for tires/balancing lol
> 
> - GrantA


It's got a caution/danger sticker for every operator it's taken out.


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha yeti you may be right!


----------



## Lazyman

Ok, focus guys. Beer! Another of my top 10 favorites.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All you IPA guys….

None for me thanks.


----------



## zoro39

Grant you devil!!
That is a great machine…I am jealous


----------



## HokieKen

None for any of us Dave. Since Nathan thinks he's too good to play with us.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow! I figured Nathan was in. Just assumed it.

Surprised.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Headed back to the mistake on the lake over the weekend to see in laws. It's been a while and got a little boring since there's nothing safe a family can do so I went shopping and brought home some souvenirs.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Yeti! And you didn't sign up either. I'm so disappointed in so many of you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm so disappointed in so many of you.


You and my dad both, Kenny.

Drinking wine tonight. 2013 David Bruce Pinot Noir that we opened with our pizza. Too "red" for my sweetie, so I had to finish it. Oh darn?


----------



## Keebler1

Dave hasnt anyone told you beer goes with pizza


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, I made garlic beer at some point in the late 90s. Went extremely well with pizza. Everything since is kind of a let down.


----------



## Lazyman

> None for any of us Dave. Since Nathan thinks he's too good to play with us.
> 
> - HokieKen


I am not too good to play, just not willing to share my beer.  I had to drive all the way to NM to get it because they don't distribute it to TX anymore. It went really well with fried chicken tacos, homemade chili con queso and homemade salsa. 
BTW, the Super Saver grocery store in Raton, NM has a pretty good beer selection-better than a lot of liquor stores.

Seriously, too many honey-do projects and I've got to get my shop reorganized to make room for a real workbench I am planning to build once it cools off some.


----------



## Keebler1

I am turning a piece made of hard maple and padauk. How do I keep the padauk from staining the maple when sanding? Was thinking a light coat of thin CA but wasnt sure if I could finish it with danis oil once sanded then.


----------



## HokieKen

Use a sealcoat of shellac or sanding sealer Keebler.


----------



## Keebler1

Neat YouTube video about detroits biggest school at one time


----------



## Keebler1

Is zinsser shellac from home depot any good? Also can I use a rag to apply it, and should I apply it, sand some and apply again or just apply 1 coat sand and finish with danish oil?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that stuff works fine for me and I always rag it on. You'll probably need 2 coats. You want enough to make sure the grain is filled so dust can't get down in there. If you notice the dust still getting in there, clean it up and add another coat of shellac.


----------



## Lazyman

If you plan to use danish oil, I would apply that first and then you can wipe or brush on the shellac to seal out the padauk dust. The shellac will seal out the DO and you may not get the same affect. The DO might actually be good enough at blocking the dust but the shellac will provide a little extra protection. If you want a different top coat at the end, you can sand the shellac off or remove it with DNA and then apply another coat of DO.

The Zinsser shellac is fine for this application or a top coat but is not always the best for a seal coat because it is not dewaxed. For that you want their Sealcoat product which is dewaxed but for some reason is no longer available at HD or Lowes (or anywhere else for that matter) around here. If you want to use shellac as a seal coat you should mix your own dewaxed shellac from flakes.


----------



## Keebler1

So I apply the danish oil first before sanding smooth? Ive always sanded smooth then applied a finish


----------



## GrantA

Cool video, I skipped through it, looking for the shop class bit didn't see it. Firing range is sweet 

I suggest either/or DO/Shellac. Topcoat with wax. DO will give more depth and bring out interesting grain. Shellac can be built up fo fill pores if you have open grain.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guess Ill just go with DO. Guess Ive been finishing that stuff opposite the way I should as I normally sand first then finish not thinking about the darker wood staining the lighter wood. What would I do on end grain cutting boards then, use cutting board oil then sand or use something else to seal it before sanding?


----------



## Keebler1

Grant Im sure there was a shop class somewhere as old as the school was but it may have been taken out for some reason or they didnt show it in the video. I was waiting on them to explore what they were thinking was a small power olant on the premisies where the smoke stack was and they didnt. Its a shame that auditorium caught fire and it was preserved like it shouldve been.


----------



## HokieKen

No Keebler, you still have to finish after you sand. Nathan suggested DO before the shellac so that you end up with even coverage. So if you oil it, then shellac then sand, you end up with no staining and you have the oil underneath the shellac down in the grain. Then finally you do another coat or two of DO to even the color out in the higher areas where you sanded the oil and shellac back some.


----------



## Lazyman

You normally do sand then apply DO but because you are trying to seal against the dust here, applying the DO and/or shellac first will help block it. When you are done you will likely need to reapply the DO to get back to your desired finish.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok I get it now. Thanks. Thats one area I dont like is sanding and finishing. Kinda like what I like to do at habitat for humanity. Do all the hard construction and possibly flooring but leave when time to paint or do finishing trim.


----------



## duckmilk

^ I hope Cricket doesn't see that ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Good deal? Jet JDP-20MF to replace the WEN .


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's a heck of a table on that DP, the rust on the column is a bit concerning, the WEN doesn't seem that bad but the additional capacity and certainly the power offered by the JET to turn big bits would be an asset. I'd want to check it out in person, could be better than it looks, could be a lot worse.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl the only problem you have is that warning about only being used by properly trained personnel….how do you get proper training when all the training people there have received is in growing and eatting corn


----------



## GrantA

Looks good Earl, I'd put $250 in my pocket to go look at it. Have another $50 or more handy. 
I would no link an eye at the column rust, it looks like it'll clean right up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I looked at the ad a little closer, missing two of three hand wheel spokes, foot switch, doesn't specify that it is single phase. That has production machine written all over it, which in and of itself isn't necessarily bad but does prompt a need for a more thorough inspection. I'd want to visually confirm the "damage" wasn't from it tipping over and take a dial indicator to make sure the spindle isn't bent.


----------



## EarlS




----------



## HokieKen

I'd have that press Earl. Yeti's right though, check it carefully. It's been walloped pretty good if it's bent.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, the third and fourth pictures ring true to the best of my recollection. We lived in Maryville, MO from '85 until '90 and regularly traveled to Clarinda, IA for swim meets. It certainly wasn't very far into Iowa, nor was it the only place we ventured to throughout the state, just the one I remember the best. Back then it really was just all corn and not much else.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been to IA. And I've flown over IA. There is no portion of Iowa in which you can look to the horizon and not see a cornfield. That last picture is BS.

I don't mind cornfields actually. Y'all just need some damn mountains.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don t mind cornfields actually. Y all just need some damn mountains.


If they had mountains, they'd be on fire, because it's 2020.


----------



## JD77

> I ve been to IA. And I ve flown over IA. There is no portion of Iowa in which you can look to the horizon and not see a cornfield. That last picture is BS.


I bet if the camera were panned to the left looking west at that height above Davenport, we could see Kenny's missing cornfield not 3 miles off…

I don't see any options for a 3-phase JDP-20 MF, just 115/230V single phase.


----------



## EarlS

> I ve been to IA. And I ve flown over IA. There is no portion of Iowa in which you can look to the horizon and not see a cornfield. That last picture is BS.
> 
> I don t mind cornfields actually. Y all just need some damn mountains.
> 
> - HokieKen


I humbly submit one of the many mountain ranges in Iowa










BTW - that was a picture of the Quad Cities, where we live. Our house would be in the very upper right, along the Mississippi. In the interests of full disclosure, there are corn and bean fields in town just so us city folk remember our roots.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Good deal? Jet JDP-20MF to replace the WEN .
> 
> - EarlS


i cant see how the top is bend but dont affect it … IMO … *I WOULD RUN AWAY FAST :<))*


----------



## HokieKen

> Good deal? Jet JDP-20MF to replace the WEN .
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> i cant see how the top is bend but dont affect it … IMO … *I WOULD RUN AWAY FAST :<))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I just looked at the pictures again. I thought "top bent" meant the column. But now that I review again, it looks like it's the belt cover that's bent. That's sheet metal and not anything I'd be concerned with. I would hop on that thing ASAP Earl. That's a beefy boy and Jet industrial machines have always been well-made. $375 is a very fair price too as long as the spindle runs true. My cheapass wouldn't even haggle over that one.

Well… yeah I would but I'd still pay that if necessary ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Yall are crazy worrying about handles and the top cover, it's a solidly built cast iton drill. Put a drill bit in, turn it on, if it doesn't wobble Commence haggling the price down because of the shortcomings.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl youd better hurry sounds like Grant wants to add to his collection


----------



## EarlS

I'm waiting to hear back from the seller…... It's like waiting for corn to grow.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that literal or a simile Earl? It's hard to know.


----------



## JD77

Earl, I recognized the ballpark. Very few things beat a nice evening at a riverfront minor league ballpark, and that one has a view.


----------



## GrantA

Earl you're killing me, are you on the way to get it?


----------



## EarlS

I would be on the way if he would respond to my email

Research









Not totally sure what it is called. I can't read the handwritten label. Citrus flavor though. A bit sharp


----------



## GrantA

Sounds tasty Earl!

Research down here too!


----------



## mikeacg

Wow Grant! Is that the box you are sending me???


----------



## GrantA

I don't think this "box" would survive forget than across town, to my house hahaha 
Unless I put it inside a shaper or something… But that's crazy, nobody in their right mind would do such a thing!


----------



## mikeacg

A big bandsaw? That might work!!!


----------



## BrandonW

Grant, I like the way you research! You can't go wrong with Terrapin.


----------



## GrantA

Come sunday/Monday myself & Rich AND John, Keebler (I think), maybe more of yall(?) could be dealing with hurricanes…at the same time… This is nuts y'all bahaha
Or the 2 storms might combine in the gulf and turn into some kinda superstorm we've never even seen 
8-0
I better get more beer today!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Come sunday/Monday myself & Rich AND John, Keebler (I think), maybe more of yall(?) could be dealing with hurricanes…at the same time… This is nuts y all bahaha
> Or the 2 storms might combine in the gulf and turn into some kinda superstorm we ve never even seen
> 8-0
> I better get more beer today!
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, I hope it misses you guys and don't do much damage. Get lots of beer just in case.  Get some gas for your chain saw also, may be some good free wood laying around. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

I don't miss the hurricanes… But that was about the only thing I didn't like about living in NC!
We'll be saying a prayer or two for all of you! Be sure to check in so we know you are safe and let me know if you need anything to get you up and running again after it's over…


----------



## Keebler1

Yea Mike I need a laguna lathe saw stop cabinet saw….....lol I should be fine it is not forcasting to hit dallas area till tuesday morning by the time it gets this far north itll be a bunch of rain maybe a slight amount of wind


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Come sunday/Monday myself & Rich AND John, Keebler (I think), maybe more of yall(?) could be dealing with hurricanes…at the same time… This is nuts y all bahaha
> Or the 2 storms might combine in the gulf and turn into some kinda superstorm we ve never even seen
> 8-0
> I better get more beer today!
> 
> - GrantA


Yup! Was just discussing this with my wife.
At the very least I think they will make forecasting unreliable due to interference. We have a generator and sit pretty high, so I'm not worried… but I need to get my chainsaw fixed! 
Are any of you closer than me to the gulf coast? I'm about 80 miles north of Galveston bay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope the hurricane doesn't mess with you folks too much.

The fires in CA and just up the road have the air here so thick I can't see the foothills a mile away. Turned on the air filters for the first time since moving here.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Good luck to you all, stay safe, stock the beer cooler before it's to late.


----------



## Cornfed1341

New taste of a New Brewery tonight… a local Irish Red Ale


----------



## RichBolduc

Pshhhh just gonna be a little rain. 

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Pshhhh just gonna be a little rain.


Speaking of a little rain, I just had the clay pad laid for my new shop. Forms aren't up yet for concrete. Should I be concerned about a little rain?
I'm thinking no, this clay is sticky stuff; but that it might delay concrete for a few days. Whatchall think?


----------



## Keebler1

Itll definitely delay concrete especially down there in houston. Speaking of houston i was heading to houston from san antonio friday. Hit just west of katy about 1700 or so and its the first time i was glad i was heading towards houston at that time. Westbound was shutdown with a 7+ mile backup


----------



## GrantA

John I'm 60 miles north of Apalachee Bay
As of now it's all forecast to his more your way though, who knows really. I'd consider covering the dirtwork though, to keep it from becoming a mud pit. Or worst case you could wrassle the neighbors in it after the storm bahaha


----------



## Keebler1

Got some work done on my swap projects this evening.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> John I m 60 miles north of Apalachee Bay
> As of now it s all forecast to his more your way though, who knows really. I d consider covering the dirtwork though, to keep it from becoming a mud pit. Or worst case you could wrassle the neighbors in it after the storm bahaha
> 
> - GrantA


LOL, You have to post pics on here if you do the mud wrestling though, LOL


----------



## Cornfed1341

Well I will drink for the rest of you… I lived through enough hurricanes.

2nd drink tonight next to the Bonfire









Founder's Brewing Co
Centennial IPA


----------



## Lazyman

> Pshhhh just gonna be a little rain.
> 
> Speaking of a little rain, I just had the clay pad laid for my new shop. Forms aren t up yet for concrete. Should I be concerned about a little rain?
> I m thinking no, this clay is sticky stuff; but that it might delay concrete for a few days. Whatchall think?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I'd cover the clay with with plastic to prevent too much erosion if there is a torrent. Up here in the Dallas area they usually put plastic down and pour the concrete on top of it anyway. My assumption (someone may have told me this) is that the plastic keeps the heavy clay soils we have up here from sucking the moisture out of the wet concrete before it has time to cure.


----------



## mikeacg

> Well I will drink for the rest of you… I lived through enough hurricanes.
> 
> 2nd drink tonight next to the Bonfire
> 
> Founder's Brewing Co
> Centennial IPA
> 
> - Cornfed1341


A toast to Cornfed with another great Michigan beer! Went to Grand Rapids to pick up some surplus computer stuff and wanted to stop at Founder's for lunch but apparently quite a few people are drinking their lunch down there as we couldn't even find a place to park (this was before the pandemic).


----------



## HokieKen

Centennial IPA is a goodun' Cornfed  I saw they recently changed the label though. That's too bad, I really liked the old one.


----------



## clieb91

Missed catching up the past few days. Hope you all are good the next couple of days with the storms. Keep up the research. 
Keebler, That is a cool video. No way they would build a school to look anything like that today.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

Yep - end of the world is coming - it finally rained a little last night. Been a dry couple of weeks here in IA. I noticed the corn is looking thirsty. We've been watering the new sod almost non-stop.

Hope everyone down south stays safe and the double whammy turns out to be a dud.

I wish I had a portable sawmill. There are so many big trees that blew down that are being turned into firewood. My boss helped cut up a 24" walnut tree and several huge old oaks and turned them into firewood.

My research didn't turn out too well. Neither of the Crowlers were very tasty. Quite by chance, I did manage to find 2 other new breweries yesterday on my way back from Menards.

Grant - still no response on the drill press. I'm going to poke him again today and see if I can get a reply.

Dave - how close are the fires?

I'm off to the shop to get some swap work done.


----------



## HokieKen

Go get some of that Walnut firewood in anticipation of your lathe Earl!

Also, you're not supposed to eat the crowlers. You just open them and drink the beer inside.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> Centennial IPA is a goodun Cornfed  I saw they recently changed the label though. That s too bad, I really liked the old one.
> 
> - HokieKen


It is a great brew, but unfortunately for my swap buddy, it is not local to me, so I will have to drink them all


----------



## tvrgeek

Great Lakes was one of the porters that was so bad, I poured it out



> Headed back to the mistake on the lake over the weekend to see in laws. It s been a while and got a little boring since there s nothing safe a family can do so I went shopping and brought home some souvenirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Cornfed1341

> A toast to Cornfed with another great Michigan beer! Went to Grand Rapids to pick up some surplus computer stuff and wanted to stop at Founder s for lunch but apparently quite a few people are drinking their lunch down there as we couldn t even find a place to park (this was before the pandemic).
> 
> - mikeacg


Speaking of Breweries, I knew I had a lot of options around me, but Missouri has 58 Breweries, and 35 of those are in St. Louis. 20 of which I had no clue existed.

Seems like I have a lot of research left to do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - how close are the fires?


Nearest is 17 miles, Earl. It's gone from 50 acres to over a thousand, but we're not really in much danger here. Just have crappy air. I'm not even going on my morning walk the past couple days - makes my lungs hurt spending much time outside. But I think more than half of the smoke were getting is blowing down from Colorado. With any luck, we'll get a south wind and some rain tomorrow which should help a bunch.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Good thing you live in the desert Dave.

Not sure if anyone has seen this, but the National Interagency Fire Center is currently tracking 92 fires which pretty much surround New Mexico ( minus the 7 in Alaska)

https://www.nifc.gov/fireInfo/nfn.htm


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Matt, yes and no. Normally we'd get about half of our rain for the year between mid-July and mid-September. Normally about 5-6 inches over those two months. This year, with the nonsoon, we've had around an inch so far. And we live on the edge of the mountains in a piñon-juniper scrubland. All those trees are bone dry. I've even taken to watering a piñon and two junipers closest to our house to try and keep them healthy so if a fire *should* get close, we'll have a little bit of a buffer around the house.

But just watering the trees and plants around the house this morning has me huffing and puffing from the smoke this morning.

Oh well. Got a batch of poblano cornbread just about ready to go into the oven. There were pretty good prices at the farmers market on Friday because nobody else wanted to head out in the smoke to shop.


----------



## controlfreak

Lunch is served!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got a batch of poblano cornbread just about ready to go into the oven.


And it's out and almost cooled enough to have some for lunch. Yum!


----------



## Keebler1

Gonna use Danish Oil to seal the hard maple from the padauk when sanding. Gonna use 2 coats. How long should I let the DO dry before starting sanding?


----------



## JD77

Progress update: almost done, just a few more coats to go. Spent Friday night researching local brewery offerings with the neighborhood men and didn't find a bad one. Eight of us each brought two sixers and there were no repeats.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally a nice day and the grass is caught up. So what to do, *get out the lathe!* I had a project I began quite a while ago, (no, not the train) some screwdrivers. I bought seven of the cheap lowes red handle screwdrivers and beat the handles off of them and they sat on a shelf for a long time, waiting. Today I cut loose. I turned seven handles. They are oak, maple from Ken (X2), some hard maple, walnut, cherry and box elder. They are shaped and sanded but I still have to do the drilling and finishing. Going to be gifts for Christmas. Yea, I'm starting early.

I also got the finishing touches on my swap bonus item. I am done! Just a trip out to acquire the "legal adult beverages" and I'll be mailing.

Where covid19 killed all my craft fairs, I've had a lot of time to devote to the swap and other things.


----------



## mikeacg

Pics Jeff or it didn't happen! Ha ha ha!
I'm going to start on my swap items any day now… But I'm still doing research and I hate to mix the two!
Mike


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not a ton of research for me. I don't like many of the beers you all like so I'm going to have to go with a variety of stuff from different AZ brewers.

However, I FINALLY was able to get started on swap stuff. Seriously responsibility and life stuff happened and I am getting a late jump but I have a solid plan and should finish in plenty of time.

Here's a teaser.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Got a batch of poblano cornbread just about ready to go into the oven.
> 
> And it's out and almost cooled enough to have some for lunch. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


you still have my address for 1 loaf ? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> Not a ton of research for me. I don't like many of the beers you all like so I'm going to have to go with a variety of stuff from different AZ brewers.
> 
> However, I FINALLY was able to get started on swap stuff. Seriously responsibility and life stuff happened and I am getting a late jump but I have a solid plan and should finish in plenty of time.
> 
> Here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I wouldn't complain about getting a Shocktop… or an Origin… in my package


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Shock top originated in Ft Collins, CO and the Origin from San Francisco, CA.

Nothing AZ related. Sorry Kenny.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave K, I didn't realize you had the Shaper Origin. Can we get a write-up on it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hey John. That sounds like a ton of work!!! Includes things like words, spelling, punctuation….complete thoughts to form sentences and then somehow they need to coherently combine into sane paragraphs. I don't know man.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Pics Jeff or it didn t happen! Ha ha ha!
> 
> - mikeacg


Here you go Mike. They are like snowflake handles, no two alike. 










L-R: Walnut, Ken's maple, Hard maple, Box elder, Cherry, Ken's maple+walnut and oak


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm mostly kidding John. I can probably put something together this week.

Anything in particular you're curious about?


----------



## Keebler1

The danish oil only didnt work to keep padauk out of the maple. I went ahead and tyrned a little more so theres not much padauk dust left in the maple and generously coated with danish oil. Going to pick up some shellac from home depot next weekend. How long should i wait qfter the first coat to sand? Should i apply 2 coats before sanding? I know ill probably get some padauk in the maple as I am sanding on the lathe but would like to limit the amount.


----------



## controlfreak

I am still learning….which is code speak for a day in the shop was a disaster. My project is getting smaller but hey I learned something. Padauk looks cool but has some issues when working it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I'm mostly kidding John. I can probably put something together this week.
> 
> Anything in particular you're curious about?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Don't put any sweat into it Dave! Just wondering what your use case is, how well you feel it performs, what makes it better/worse than CNC… what workflow is like.
It looked so gimmicky to me when it was first being promoted but if you're using it, it must be a pretty solid tool.


----------



## JD77

Keebler, shellac will be dry to the touch in about 30 minutes or less. If its just to knock off any dust nibs, you should be good, however, you will risk gumming up your sandpaper if its any heavier sanding. Like any other finish, the longer you wait, the harder it will become.
Control freak, I also ran into problems and ended up with my project just barely big enough. 4 days ago I wasn't sure it would turn out and I was pondering what my plan B would be…


----------



## Keebler1

It is heavy sanding as there are a lot of tool marks. Already have danish oil on it. Will shellac or sanding sealer be better?


----------



## Keebler1

Grant the mini lathe I just tried it and was having troubles with it. I had the wood in there and it was spinning. The second I touch the tool to the wood it stopped spinning. I was trying to take a lot off. I tried with a round negative rake carbide and square carbide tool. When I tried tightening the tail stock it would get to the point the wood wouldnt turn. Should I be taking the tailstock off marking center of wood/acrylic with an awl and slightly tap it onto the headstock with a small wood mallet the put tailstock on?


----------



## GrantA

Oh Cigar City, you had me at hazy…

Then you said double IPA, 8%









O
M
G
This is ridiculous…. 









I hope I can get more so I can share in the swap!!


----------



## GrantA

Keebler I don't know what you're trying to do but that thing has about 1/100 hp I think lol, more of a novelty in my opinion, something to do while you're stuck on the road, I suspect it can handle pens/chopsticks / toothpicks etc! I'm 100% confident it won't stand up to more than the lightest of cuts though. I'd do some preliminary turning then fine tune on that on the road maybe?


----------



## Keebler1

Ok i just took a couple cutoffs from pen blanks figured i would attempt to turn knobs for some bandsaw boxes on it. Will look at it more when I get home where all my tools are and try and get it to work for me. Might be the tools im using also as im using my regular turning tools not small ones and they are carbide so im sure they arent the best for that kind of work. After working on turning an item today with all the tearout and tool marks makes me wish id have learned with standard turning tools not carbide.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> you still have my address for 1 loaf ? :<))


Well, two of the three are already gone, Tony. They're little loaves, 3×6 or something like that.

Think I'm going to have to buy more poblanos next week at the farmers market again.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I'm mostly kidding John. I can probably put something together this week.
> 
> Anything in particular you're curious about?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Don t put any sweat into it Dave! Just wondering what your use case is, how well you feel it performs, what makes it better/worse than CNC… what workflow is like.
> It looked so gimmicky to me when it was first being promoted but if you re using it, it must be a pretty solid tool.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I can put something together John.

I will say a few things here, it's not a gimmick. I've followed that project since the days they took pledge money for it. It wasn't a Kickstarter but it started as something similar.

Ultimately it was a bunch of MIT peeps who figured all of this out.

The thing has been out since late 2017. Really the beginning of 2018 to the masses. It's had 8 software updates that have added features each time. That's a lot of updates and features. They will continue to do that as feature requests on their forum come in. It really is a good company, young and still scaling but they are managing it fairly well.

CNC it's not, but it is. It can't do 3D so Mike and Nathan have this beat. It is every bit as precise as they say it is. Down to .005". Where this would beat Mike and Nathan's setups is when we're all talking about big stuff. Floors, tables, etc. there isn't a size limitation. It uses SVGs which can be scaled at any size and it's still the same file. Shaper says a football field wouldn't be a problem for Origin.

I would probably own a 4X8 CNC of I had space but I don't. This takes no space at all. It's a large router in a systainer.

I'll work on a write up one of these days. To show stuff that it can do that a traditional CNC can't but definitely know, I'm not saying this is better. Just better in my situation.


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, I'm looking forward to that write up. It seems like an incredible tool that would useful in a variety of situations, especially using it outside of the workshop.


----------



## EarlS

> Gonna use Danish Oil to seal the hard maple from the padauk when sanding. Gonna use 2 coats. How long should I let the DO dry before starting sanding?
> 
> - Keebler1


I generally wait at least 3 days. Recall my last attempt to finish over DO before it dried wound up causing met o have to sand it off and start over.

Dave K - jealous of the new toy. Let us know what you think (in other words, write a review??)

I ran into a bit of an issue with chechen cupping. It was pretty wet when I resawed the blocks into thinner pieces. I even put the thinner pieces in a plastic bag to slow the evaporation down a bit but the pieces started cupping so I glued the chechen to a 7/8 piece of maple. I'm re-working my swap idea to accommodate the maple.

I also re-sawed some granadillo and it is also wet. I'm going to try lacquer on the ends to keep it from cracking. Anyone else have ideas on how to keep things from going from bad to worse?


----------



## Lazyman

My local Rocker has a demo of the Origin setup so you can get your hands on it. The motor doesn't turn on to cut (aircut?) but you can see how it guides you to follow the path. I suppose it makes sense but I was surprised how heavy and solid it feels. One question I have is whether it can do v-carving? Since it is using SVG, I would assume no?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, I've had good luck buying from Savage Woods for the exotic Central American stuff I need. That doesn't help you much this time, and the only thing I can think of would be to try drying the wood yourself either in a nukerwave or a toaster oven, but that's probably going to have it curling even more. But starting with dry wood makes life a lot easier.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, did you buy "turning stock" of those woods? Turning blanks typically aren't KD and are 2-3X the typical MC of KD boards. Best idea I can offer with what you have would be to cut pieces as much oversize as you can and if they'll fit in your oven, stick them in there at a low temp for a while and see if you can get the MC down enough to stabilize them. Gluing them to backers like you did is a good idea too if it works with your design.

*SWAP ROOKIES* you have 7days, 15 hours and 9 minutes to send me a picture of your *COMPLETED* (or at least close enough to complete that I'm convinced you aren't ghosting us) project. Just a friendly PSA 

15 days til ship day fellas  I just need to grab 2 more Natty Lites and a tubafor…


----------



## Lazyman

A trick that some turners use to reduce rough turned bowls from warping as bad is to submerge them in DNA for a day or two and then let them air dry. Supposedly the alcohol forces the water out and as it evaporates from the wood, it doesn't warp as badly. I've never heard of anyone doing that with resawn slices but if they are small enough to submerge, it might be worth a try in the future.

If the already warped pieces are thin enough, you may be able to flatten them out with heat using an iron. If they are still wet enough, you can try heating them up in a micro wave or if dry in an oven and then clamping them between pieces of plywood or the jaws of a vise.


----------



## controlfreak

Kenny, I had a lot of project disasters this weekend to recover from but I should be complete by this weekend. On the bright side I am learning a lot and the size reduction makes it cheaper to ship. It is time to go beer shopping!


----------



## mikeacg

> My local Rocker has a demo of the Origin setup so you can get your hands on it. The motor doesn t turn on to cut (aircut?) but you can see how it guides you to follow the path. I suppose it makes sense but I was surprised how heavy and solid it feels. One question I have is whether it can do v-carving? Since it is using SVG, I would assume no?
> 
> - Lazyman


Why would you think that SVGs would not allow V-Carving Nathan? SVGs are just vectors like Illustrator or anything you draw in V-Carve. I'm assuming that there is a post processor for Origin right Dave?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not worried about you CF ;-) Or, honestly, any of the other newbs this year thank goodness! But the first two beer swaps we didn't have any checks in place to ensure that no one vanished. And somebody vanished both years…

Mike, Nathan - the Origin can't do variable depth so it can't really do V-carving. You set the Z axis and it follows a 2D path.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, fellas I'll do a write up. There are several out there but I'll actually document some cool stuff that you can do with it with photos of the process, etc. Give me a couple weeks so I can get some small projects setup for it. I ordered the workstation they offer but it won't ship until October they say so there's a few new things that will help me with in the end, maybe I should wait for the workstation?

Nathan, it comes with a V-groove engraving bit so you definitely can engrave with it (example below). There likely will be an example of that in my beer swap offering.

Here's one project that would be a lot tougher to do without this thing. It's a simple pencil box with sliding lid. Not really all the special but to think this was a one tool build once you have the stock milled to size. I did use a key slot bit for the edge the lid slides on. The rounded back would be near impossible and a huge headache without something like this. This should give some ideas of how it can be used if you think out of the box. Bigger sizes wouldn't be a huge issue if you had a good way to secure it.


























The engraving with a V bit this font is on tool so I didn't need a computer for this:









Where this will definitely shine is inlay:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Whoops, I was thinking Nathan asked about engraving. I went back and looked and it says carving.

Origin can't do 3D. It does a Z axis touch off on the work piece so it knows how high it is but after that you set the Z axis as a constant. You can change it at will but it won't do it automatically and would never do it smooth enough to make a good carving. This is the one area it can't do what a CNC can do. Also, you have to hold it where a CNC will work on it's own.

I think Mike was more on my page. It just uses SVG so it reads the SVG and you can work off of that. SVGs are 2D only.


----------



## Lazyman

Very cool. I had seen a YouTube video showing inlaying a compass rose into a hardwood floor. Looked like any idiot could do it too. I can see that is where it would really shine (inlays by idiots . So I guess if you want to do a full 3/4" PW cutout for example, you would just make multiple passes, setting the depth a little deeper each pass?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If this idiot can handle it, anyone can.

Yeah, the nice thing about this is if you don't move your workpiece you can go back to it as often as you want. So for the compass inlay you would cut your inlay pieces out first then cut the slots to accept them keeping things tight and gradually making the slot boggier by small amounts (.005) until your piece can slide in. It remembers everything during the project. You could go back the next day or even setup a workspace in the onboard computer and come back to it a year later.

Depth is multiple passes. 1/8" bit you go 1/8" at a time. 1/4" bit 1/4" at a time, etc. It isn't fast but setup is pretty fast and very accurate so it's definitely smart.

I wasn't going to do a review because there are so many but I'll put something together for a solid lengthy writeup. If there's anything any of you are most interested in let me know and I'll attempt to include that.


----------



## GrantA

I want to know if it can open a beer?

Seriously though, it's an awesome piece of kit and I look forward to your review! I definitely love it for inlays and I could see one in my shop primarily for that


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I bought some single flute bits for nonferrous metals Grant so I could chuck one up and open a beer no problem.


----------



## bndawgs

Worksharp field sharpener sale for $19.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice! Thanks Steve, I grabbed one.


----------



## HokieKen

Why would you need to sharpen your field?


----------



## BrandonW

> 15 days til ship day fellas  I just need to grab 2 more Natty Lites and a tubafor…
> 
> - HokieKen


I found something on par with Natty Lites that I'll be acquiring: BrewDog Brewery Brings Back Rare 55% ABV Beer at Just $20,000 Per Bottle


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you don't know Kenny then you enjoy your dull field and let the big boys handle the real work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> 15 days til ship day fellas  I just need to grab 2 more Natty Lites and a tubafor…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I found something on par with Natty Lites that I ll be acquiring: BrewDog Brewery Brings Back Rare 55% ABV Beer at Just $20,000 Per Bottle
> 
> - Brandon


For that kind of money you could just order your woodworking swap submission from Etsy like Grant does.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave just let me know when youre bringing your shaper over to my shop for the review and Ill make sure I have a bunch of wood and projects to get done for you


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have enough heat here Keebs, don't need to add your kind of humidity to it. Anyone is welcome to my shop to give it a go if they would like.


----------



## HokieKen

If I'm gonna pay $20k for a buzz, it ain't gonna involve beer.


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, I want you to know that now I'm getting ads on Facebook for the Shaper.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, I want you to know that now I m getting ads on Facebook for the Shaper.
> 
> - Brandon


You're welcome Brandon.


----------



## HokieKen

Funny, I'm getting ads for Dave on Assbook.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Funny, I m getting ads for Dave on Assbook.
> 
> - HokieKen


You're welcome Kenny. My wife definitely thinks I have a nice ass.


----------



## HokieKen

Then why is she trying to sell it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How do you think we're paying for the Origin? Damn woman works me every night. It's not so bad usually but sometimes the chicks have Adam's apples, those nights are horrible.


----------



## HokieKen

Still, you got an origin.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if youd quit wearing the capes daves wife can sell you on assbook as well so you can sneak a shaper into your shop past your wife as a swap gift from Dave


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, lots to catch up on today.



> you still have my address for 1 loaf ? :<))
> 
> Well, two of the three are already gone, Tony. They're little loaves, 3×6 or something like that.
> 
> Think I'm going to have to buy more poblanos next week at the farmers market again.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, it's green chile time in NM. My mother used to make wonderful green chile cornbread.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, it's green chile time in NM. My mother used to make wonderful green chile cornbread.


I can believe it, Duck. I'm pretty happy with my creation, which is all gone already. Plus we had wild boar BLTs for dinner tonight with half of a farmers market mater. I was a little taken aback by the $4 price tag for the mater, but with us getting four BLTs from one tomato and one pound of bacon, I'm feeling like a pretty smart shopper.

Plus we've got leftover chicken salad and calabacitas made from goodies sourced at the market. Plus we've also got two pints of homemade salsa left in the fridge, too. We've been eating pretty dang good since Friday.


----------



## duckmilk

the calabacitas looks good. (except the cilantro)


----------



## DavePolaschek

My honey likes cilantro in things, and I'm ok either way, so we use quite a bit of it.


----------



## GrantA

Dave! I used that green Chile powder on fresh roasted corn on the cob, just a little Butter/sea salt/ black pepper then I put a generous dose of that Chile- yum!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Grant! Glad you like it. Tried the red yet?


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave! I used that green Chile powder on fresh roasted corn on the cob, just a little Butter/sea salt/ black pepper then I put a generous dose of that Chile- yum!!
> 
> - GrantA


Did Earl hack Grant's account again?!


----------



## BenMacDonald

Sounds tasty Grant. We have a ghost pepper plant that is finally producing a steady supply of 2-3 peppers at a time. I thought the name tag at the plant sale we got it from must have been wrong since the flesh wasnt too hot, but ever since I started leaving the seeds in its got some nice heat, though still not very extreme. Makes a nice jalapeno substitute in recipes.

Still here, by the way. Having a 7 month old son (our first) has done plenty to limit the scale of my wood bonus item, as he doesnt seem to enjoy breathing sawdust and he leaves terrible swirl marks when I have him help with sanding. Lucky for my recipient that theres a lot of great beer in my area to help compensate.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - do you wake up at night hearing a little voice whispering "corn corn corn"?

Well the salvage attempt didn't work. I took the chechen/maple blanks out of the clamps and the chechen had already started curling back from the maple. It's in the scrap bin. Who was asking about project failures? Yep, it happens. So now I'm starting over with some kiln dried sapele.

Ben - this is one swap where the wood takes second spot. Now I just have to find some great beer to cover up my miscues. I'm opening boxes from when we moved last fall looking for the beer I squirreled away for this year's swap.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I have not used the red yet, maybe on tacos today!

Ben, congrats and give him some mineral oil to wetsand with, problem solved!

Earl- they're not scraps, they're curved boards for a project you don't know about yet. Sometimes the wood just really wants to be something else entirely and you've gotta run with it. Design something to use em


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Ben - this is one swap where the wood takes second spot. Now I just have to find some great beer to cover up my miscues. ...
> 
> - EarlS


Very true! This swap was started because of beer. The only reason it turned into what it is is because we figured since this was a WW site we should throw some woodworking in ;-) But, it's also a good opportunity to do a fun or off-the-wall project you wouldn't normally do for yourself. And a good opportunity to try something new and step outside of your usual MO. So if your project ain't perfect, don't despair! Just make sure the beer is good )


----------



## BrandonW

Ben, I see you're in Fullerton. Those are my old stomping grounds before moving to Georgia fourteen years ago. Congrats on the little one!


----------



## BrandonW

Just a project teaser from my shop.


----------



## GrantA

More my style- if they make an ornate cast iron version that weighs a couple hundred lbs or more I'll be all over it, that seems to be my weakness


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Brandon!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I have not used the red yet, maybe on tacos today!


Ok. I'll be curious to hear if you think the red or the green is hotter, Grant. Every vendor is a little different, and different people taste the same mixes differently, too.

Autocorrupt on my phone just tried to make me type "the teen is hotter" which matches some of the PMs I've been getting on here lately.


----------



## duckmilk

I use red powder on lots of things from taco meat to chili con carne to make red enchilada sauce and a light dusting for steak and roast seasoning. I don't get to NM very often so I buy it in 4 lb bags.

Here is a favorite recipe from Rick Bayless called grilled roadside chicken that we really love. It uses red powder. You guys should give it a try. 
Edit: We usually let the bird marinate in the liquid for 2 or more hours. We also call it roadkill chicken ;-)) 
2nd edit: His instructions do not specify, but put the bird on the grill breast side up.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just a project teaser from my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brandon


Now that's friggin funny. Way to go the extra mile Brandon ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you need an emergency care package of red powder, just let me know, Duck. I can pop something in the mail.

That chicken recipe sounds good. I've printed a copy for next time I've got a whole chicken to do. Our last one was last week, and I roasted it in a casserole with a few spices. More traditional Midwest roast chicken for us, and all the leftovers went into a chicken salad with celery and pickles. Been eating that on the green chili cornbread as sammiches,


----------



## BrandonW

New Mexican cuisine is wonderful! I was there last summer for a week and couldn't get enough of it. I love that they put chilis on damn near everything. I was mostly in Abq but did manage to spend a couple of days in Santa Fe, so I'll have to find a way to get back there again.


----------



## controlfreak

My son lives in ABQ and he taught me that when ordering food if they ask "Red or Green" they mean chille. If you want both the correct answer is "Christmas"


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, I think Christmas was my favorite word in NM, despite it being the middle of the summer.


----------



## EarlS

So I'm going to admit that I am NOT a chile fan. I prefer to taste the other flavors in my food. I'm sure I will get "flamed" for saying so.

On a side note - Is there a way to search for LJ comments by the member's name? I'm trying to stalk my recipient and see if he has said anything about beer preferences but I don't want to read through all of the posts from all of the beer swaps. No it isn't Kenny - I'd just get him some corn and some skunked O-Dool's, or a vintage Bartel's and James.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Earl did you try the search bar ? :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Not really Earl. You can go to your recipients profile and look at their activity and see what dates they commented on this thread and then go back to that day's posts. But that's about as good as it gets…


----------



## Keebler1

I get to go to Houston for an 0830 delivery thursday yea me


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, Even though you can open an individual posting by clicking on the post #, I have found no way to search them that won't require you to search and read each posting within each forum topic you want to search. Here is how I've done it in the past using the browser's search function:

Open the thread and expand the entire thread using previous 15 button. 
 Hit cntl-F to open browser find dialog and type what you are searching (their name)
Cycle through the find next or previous until you find it or hit the end

Alternatively, you can click the view all instead of expanding the entire thread 15 at a time and just re-find on each page as you go through them a page at a time.

If they participated in a previous swap, you can try looking at what they sent and received and see if you can see what they liked?


----------



## mikeacg

I'll make it easy for Earl and everybody else! I like dark beers! Even if you aren't my swap partner, please feel free to send me some! And, remember, the 6 beers is only a suggested amount! No one ever says NO to extras!

Funny thing though… I got a surprise box last night but it doesn't say beer swap on it anywhere and there is no note. It contained all kinds of exotic woods (gonna need help identifying some of them I think!) and some dark beers. I'm afraid to post pictures just in case it is really my swap box… Wouldn't want to break the rules around here!


----------



## Keebler1

Mike noone has an S yet so what rules would you be breaking if you dont know its a swap item and you thought hell froze over and Kenny was being generous?


----------



## HokieKen

Go ahead and post pics Mike. Any slacker that sent wood and didn't bother to make it into anything deserves no kindness nor consideration anyway. Plus, I'd wager that I can identify every type of wood you recieved.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So I'm going to admit that I am NOT a chile fan. I prefer to taste the other flavors in my food. I'm sure I will get "flamed" for saying so.


I'm a midwestern boy too, Earl. I order everything here with the chile on the side, and then add just a little. I like the flavor of both red at some places and green at others. I'll probably never enjoy the amount that the closest restaurant (which we really like) puts on everything. It's all good, but they overdo the chile on everything, so they're used to me asking for it on the side.

Shop time has been crazy lately. Have been needing to do emergency repairs on four of our six dining room chairs. Apparently they've been in NM long enough that the wood has gone dry and shrunk enough that it pulled most of the (not especially well-constructed) joints apart. At least I wasn't hurt when they started spontaneously disassembling under my fat ass.

Guess I'm going to be making new dining room chairs at some point, too. Such fun!


----------



## GrantA

So my corn wasn't supposed to turn green after I put the green chile on it? I love heat so I'd definitely be happy with the cuisine out there 
That chicken recipe looks great so I'll have to do that soon, I usually cook 2 while chickens so I'll do one with just salt & pepper like usual so the kids are safe then let er rip on the other one


----------



## Keebler1

Grant your supposed to make your kids eat what you cook I say you make both with that recipe and see how many days till they eat it


----------



## EarlS

Grant - if your corn is green you have problems that hot sauce just can't fix. Of course if it's wiggling it is just extra protein.

Dave - I went with heavy aluminum chair frames that bolt together to avoid all of the issues you mention, especially the spontaneous disassembly. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I ll make it easy for Earl and everybody else! I like dark beers! Even if you aren t my swap partner, please feel free to send me some! And, remember, the 6 beers is only a suggested amount! No one ever says NO to extras!
> 
> Funny thing though… I got a surprise box last night but it doesn t say beer swap on it anywhere and there is no note. It contained all kinds of exotic woods (gonna need help identifying some of them I think!) and some dark beers. I m afraid to post pictures just in case it is really my swap box… Wouldn t want to break the rules around here!
> 
> - mikeacg


I am guessing someone sent you a do it yourself kit. They probably felt you could carve something nice. It wasn't me You've already been my victim twice in the last three swaps. I can't wait for my new victim to get his disappointment.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the offer Dave but I still have about 2 lbs of red powder left.

That chicken recipe isn't spicy hot, the chile is fairly mild and is mostly for flavoring. Can't wait to hear what you guys think of it, it's pretty much my favorite.

For those of you that can't get the NM red powder, don't buy stuff (like McKormick's) cause it has a bunch of other spices mixed in. If your store has a mexican seasoning display, buy it there cause it is the pure stuff, or order it online. Almost all of the powdered seasonings i buy are from that display. What is sold here is Fiesta brand. Less expensive too.

Show us what you got Mike.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike is being bashful now


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - I went with heavy aluminum chair frames that bolt together to avoid all of the issues you mention, especially the spontaneous disassembly. Once bitten, twice shy.


Well, these are Darafeev gaming chairs. Our dining room table is my convertible poker table that I bought back shortly after I bought my house in Minneapolis, and the chairs are super-comfortable, but they're bolted together with 3½ inch long ¼ inch bolts, which bend when someone my size repeatedly sits in the chair over 15 years.

Other parts of the chairs are doweled together with ½ inch dowels, but when they were warranty-repaired five+ years ago, they didn't clean out the old PVA glue before putting in new glue. There was over a half-inch puck of glue at the bottom of the hole that I drilled out.

I upgraded the bolts to 5/16 (thought about ⅜, but that seems excessive), and am upgrading the dowels to 3/4 ash dowels. The chairs are much more solid now. And the stain they used is matched almost exactly by one coat of garnet shellac, so my repairs are even looking good.



> For those of you that can't get the NM red powder, don't buy stuff (like McKormick's) cause it has a bunch of other spices mixed in.


If you're in desperate need, PM me and I can probably figure out how to get you some spice, too. Or mail order from one of the stores in Santa Fe. Don't buy the McCormick's stuff. It's got ICK right there in the name.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Our dining room table is my convertible poker table…
> ... the chairs are super-comfortable…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, your place sounds really cool.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, you would love this one. It's nicely bitter with a lightly sweet finish. I'm gonna drink this one while I watch Forged in Fire and either mow the yard or work on my swap project. I know which one I want to do and I know which one the wife wants me to do. But she's babysitting ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Our dining room table is my convertible poker table…
> ... the chairs are super-comfortable…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Dave, your place sounds really cool.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Careful John, that's how Dave draws you in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nathan, you would love this one. It's nicely bitter with a lightly sweet finish. I'm gonna drink this one while I watch Forged in Fire and either mow the yard or work on my swap project. I know which one I want to do and I know which one the wife wants me to do. But she's babysitting ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I mowed my yard yesterday and then two more today. I'm done, beer and Forged in Fire. May become required viewing for the upcoming knife swap.


----------



## JD77

Good malt, definitely taste the chocolate, with just a little ester in the finish. I'm always afraid when I try any black oak stout that is is going to smell like black oak. Its never happened, but still…

I like to try anything. I like dark malty brews, but do like a well balanced hop, too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had a little lathe time also. Remember the blanks I carved? here is the first five.










The one in the middle is from the maple Ken gave me. It has an *amazing* ripple!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Jeff! Glad you put some of that Maple to use before it goes bad. If you get down this way, let me know and you can swing by and get another hunk or two!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Jeff, the maple one does look nice, the other ones as well.

Is this Forged In Fire night? Dang, been working on a starter switch and didn't realize that.


----------



## HokieKen

Just reruns on tonight Duck.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Our dining room table is my convertible poker table…
> ... the chairs are super-comfortable…
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Dave, your place sounds really cool.
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> Careful John, that's how Dave draws you in.
> - HokieKen


Dangit, Ken, you're not supposed to warn them away if you still want me to send you that "care package."

John, the poker table is a relic from my single days in Minneapolis. I hosted poker every Saturday night for about six years, then moved to California for a year, then came back to Minneapolis and hosted poker the first Saturday after the first Friday of every month for another ten years or so before calling it quits because we couldn't reliably draw a quorum. But it's a nice oak table. It split back in January because Darafeev didn't consider that someone might have such low humidity, and all the wood in the table shrank. Sounded like a gun going off when it cracked. I patched it back up pretty good, but I'll probably build a new top for it one of these years. And I'm rebuilding all the chairs. And I'm building a set of bookcases to hold my books…

Glad I retired early so I have time to fix all the crap that's breaking because I moved somewhere too dry.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nice Jeff! Glad you put some of that Maple to use before it goes bad. If you get down this way, let me know and you can swing by and get another hunk or two!
> 
> - HokieKen


I really like it. It's also a very hard wood too! Was any of that wood you picked up that day any good? I would say the walnut was fine but the cherry may be getting a bit rough.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, when faced with the choice of working on my swap project or mowing… I had another beer and turned a pen


----------



## clieb91

Ok, finally caught up. 
Jeff, Those turned out really nice looking. Which kit are you using? Woodcraft discontinued their standard kit and now only offers a ratchet which I don't really trust. Never had much luck with the mechanisms on any ratchet screwdriver except for a few Yankees I've bought over the years.

Progress is being made. Need to look for beers.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> I really like it. It s also a very hard wood too! Was any of that wood you picked up that day any good? I would say the walnut was fine but the cherry may be getting a bit rough.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I honestly don't know if I've turned any of the Cherry. I know the Walnut and the Box Elder are still waiting. I have way too much turning wood for the amount of turning time I get. So seriously, if you need some stock, come and get it!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for reminding me Chris… I did finish my beer shopping for the swap today . It's been a lot harder to find a good variety of local brews this year than in the past. At least in the "pick your own" sections. I ended up going to a total of 5 stores yo put together a selection I feel is "swap worthy"


----------



## mikeacg

> Go ahead and post pics Mike. Any slacker that sent wood and didn t bother to make it into anything deserves no kindness nor consideration anyway. Plus, I d wager that I can identify every type of wood you recieved.
> 
> - HokieKen


What would I post it under Ken? A gloat???? I forgot to take a picture of the beer… My bad!


----------



## mikeacg

> I had a little lathe time also. Remember the blanks I carved?
> 
> The one in the middle is from the maple Ken gave me. It has an *amazing* ripple!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Kenny and ripple? Sounds about right!


----------



## HokieKen

That's okay, I know what the beer looked like Mike. I even know how it tastes ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

So you are saying that the Post Office didn't drink the missing two bottles? Hmmmm…


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ok, finally caught up.
> Jeff, Those turned out really nice looking. Which kit are you using? Woodcraft discontinued their standard kit and now only offers a ratchet which I don t really trust. Never had much luck with the mechanisms on any ratchet screwdriver except for a few Yankees I ve bought over the years.
> 
> Progress is being made. Need to look for beers.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I use the harbor freight specials. I take the handle off then turn a wooden one. Can't beat 99cents for a project.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, you would love this one. It's nicely bitter with a lightly sweet finish. I'm gonna drink this one while I watch Forged in Fire and either mow the yard or work on my swap project. I know which one I want to do and I know which one the wife wants me to do. But she's babysitting ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll look for it.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> I'm a midwestern boy too, Earl. I order everything here with the chile on the side, and then add just a little.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I take offense to that Dave, I'm a midwestern boy and I will eat a ghost pepper straight up. By the way is that Poblano Cornbread a recipe of yours, or do you buy the loaf that way? It looked and sounds amazing, I need to get some of that.


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, I may need to try that trick. Just cut them up on the band saw?

Also teaser pic…










things are shaping up.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> By the way is that Poblano Cornbread a recipe of yours, or do you buy the loaf that way?


It's a recipe I made up, Matt. Making more this morning while we wait for a contractor to show up. Also making some enchilada sauce, which will clean out the peppers we bought at the farmers market on Friday, so we're not completely white-bread around here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I may need to try that trick. Just cut them up on the band saw?
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I use the cheap red handle one's from Lowes. Usually about $2.00. I use a hammer to crack the plastic. Jay Bates has a really nice video for making them. Even tells the bit sizes to use. 




I tried a new finishing technic on these. I sanded up the grits to 320, applied danish oil and wet sanded it about 600 and wiped clean while running. Then shellack and also while running used a rag and kept cleaning until it was dry. Sort of burnished the finish in. Two times. Actually felt hot on my fingers.


----------



## HokieKen

Cornbread is a beautiful thing. It's kinda like meatloaf, you can throw whatever the hell you want in it  My usual is some chopped Jalapenos and some shredded Habanero Cheddar cheese. A skillet of that and a big pot of slow cooked pinto beans will make your heart smile and your ass bark.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My peppers did terrorable this year. The only ones that worked out were my scotch bonnets.


----------



## HokieKen

I guess your recipient won't be getting any hot sauce bonus then huh Jeff? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to try a new drying technique since my swap item parts don't want to dry. I even waited over a week after applying Watco before spraying Minwax poly. I'm going to start the oven at 150 or so and pop things in the oven for about 15 minutes and see if the finish dries. I'm sure the 75 deg dew point doesn't help even with the shop having A/C.

Anyone have any baking recommendations? BTW - I'm not telling my wife. I have a feeling I'd be bunking in Kenny's little shop of horrors for a while if I did.


----------



## HokieKen

Humidity is a bear on finishes Earl! I was working on a gift last week and using Tru Oil which is usually a coat per day for me because overnight is more than sufficient to let it cure fully. I got 2 coats on in 5 days last week and had to let it cure over the weekend just so it didn't feel tacky to the touch.

For curing poly, I'd go with low heat and high convection if it were me. But I have never actually done it so take it FWIW. I'd probably put it on the "warm" setting and crack the door to let more air flow if you don't have a convection oven.


----------



## Keebler1

These bessey clamps are on sale at HD 40% off. Doesnt look bad for $15


----------



## GrantA

Earl I'd be more apt to cobble together a drying "oven" with a good old light bulb and a big box before I put them in the kitchen oven lol. like Kenny said low heat and lots of air movement


----------



## Lazyman

My oven gets close to 150° with just the halogen bulb turned on so for me that is a safer way to heat it up a little. The problem with turning the oven on is that it can get hotter than the set temperature when it is heating up or cycling on so even if you set it to 150°, it can get hotter during the on cycles.

I'd try wiping it down with mineral spirits and wait a few hours to see if that helps before using heat.


----------



## BrandonW

Maybe I need to get more sleep, but that thumbnail of the Bessey clamps reminds me of the lid to the ark of the covenant.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - I have several of them. Early on I had some issues with the chrome (or whatever it is) finish peeling off the threads.


----------



## bndawgs

I have some of those bessey clamps along with the HF ones. Bessey has a slightly thicker bar, but they are both comparable. The wood handles are a little slick compared to the rubber on the HF ones. At $15, which used to be the normal price, I'd go with the Besseys. But at the higher price, I'd go with the HF ones.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I guess your recipient won t be getting any hot sauce bonus then huh Jeff? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, no hot sauce bonus. But I will be making "Angry apple butter" this week end. A run of apple butter with hot peppers run through a food processor put in for a little heat. If my Son comes over it may be a lot of heat. He gets carried away.



> I m going to try a new drying technique since my swap item parts don t want to dry. I even waited over a week after applying Watco before spraying Minwax poly. I m going to start the oven at 150 or so and pop things in the oven for about 15 minutes and see if the finish dries. I m sure the 75 deg dew point doesn t help even with the shop having A/C.
> 
> Anyone have any baking recommendations? BTW - I m not telling my wife. I have a feeling I d be bunking in Kenny s little shop of horrors for a while if I did.
> 
> - EarlS


Careful with that heat. I sat a project in the sun to dry once with watco applied. In a short time, it was bubbling out of the end grain! And that was just in the sun. In an oven, it may be worse. Maybe flammable!


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe I need to get more sleep, but that thumbnail of the Bessey clamps reminds me of the lid to the ark of the covenant.
> 
> - Brandon












I'd buy those clamps!


----------



## recycle1943

y'all know I'm not in this swap - however I do have a comment

*Kenny, Kenny, Kenny *

nuff said 'cause he knows what I'm talking about.

btw Kenny, be sure to check your mail Friday - Saturday


----------



## HokieKen

Will do Dick! Heck, I'll check it today too just to be on the safe side ;-) Glad the package arrived. Hopefully all was safe and sound and the PO didn't mangle anything.


----------



## HokieKen

> So you are saying that the Post Office didn t drink the missing two bottles? Hmmmm…
> 
> - mikeacg


I may have helped myself to one of the bottles and my swap recipient may be getting the other ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

OK, so now that we all know Kenny is the guilty party in sending me this wonderful care package, let's have a little fun with it. I will post pictures of my pelf and everyone can guess what each piece is (Kenny - Please don't spoil the fun by telling until everyone has a bit of a chance at it!) I thought that rather than create a new post, especially since this does involve wood and beer, we could include it here…








Here is the stack of lumber less the beers (which were incredible by the way!!!)








First batch is fairly obvious - lacewood, palm and mesquite (which would have been more difficult without someone writing the name on it!)








This one will be a bit harder…








A couple more (and the large board on the bottom is part of this puzzle as well)
Good luck to everyone and thank you for playing our game!








4 of these bad boys!!!!


----------



## recycle1943

> Will do Dick! Heck, I ll check it today too just to be on the safe side ;-) Glad the package arrived. Hopefully all was safe and sound and the PO didn t mangle anything.
> 
> - HokieKen


Mangle anything ?? the way you had it packaged they would have had to run over it with a D9 to do any damage. 
If you don't mind I would like to post a couple pics of my treasures


----------



## HokieKen

Go for it Dick!

Mike - I see two pieces I don't recall putting in there. Hopefully somebody else can ID those. Not sure I can! The head on that beer in that tulip glass is making me thirsty…


----------



## Keebler1

In the second pic the piece on the left looks like purpleheart, not sure about the piece next to it wonder if it could be some species of mahogany but the orange wood looks like padauk and the end piece looks like it might be some spalted hackberry


----------



## EarlS

second picture - purpleheart, sapele, paduak, spalted maple
3rd picture - tulipwood, ziricote, brown wood, african mahogany on the bottom. Hard to get a good look to see what the grain and such look like.


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler got one right.

Earl got 2 right for the second picture and 1.5 right on the third.


----------



## recycle1943

Surprised was no where close to what I felt when I opened the box from Kenny yesterday. A few weeks ago I sent him a couple hunks of wood one of which we couldn't identify. It seems that it turned out to be canary wood that I bought because I was told that it was ebony.
I was surprised to find that it wasn't ebony and *totally* surprised to find out that it was a pen and pencil set as pictured below.









and even more surprised to find that some how a beautiful knife was in the same box. Pretty sure Kenny screwed up and packaged them together but I'm forbidden to return ship knives lol










Well, I can only guess how he'll react when he get's his mail tomorrow


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen a disappointing package from you Dick so I'm looking forward to this one  I wanted to use some of the Canarywood and Olive you sent and had the pen and pencil kit and a tanto blade blank in my "gift stash" so it seemed like a fun little package to put together. Hope it all serves you well.


----------



## EarlS

3nd picture - left side - katalox?
3rd picture the 2nd from left might be rosewood?
mahogany for the other one in the 2nd picture


----------



## HokieKen

3rd picture - left side is the one you had right. Tulipwood.

3rd picture - second from left - not Rosewood. Although there may be a piece of Rosewood in that picture. The right piece in that picture is one of the two that I'm not certain about. Will need some more pics to jog my memory…

And the piece next to the Purpleheart in the second picture is the other piece I don't remember packing in. I suspect you may be right about it being Mahogany though.

Here's a hint though… There is no Paduak in Mike's box. Take a look at Dick's pics then look at Mike's pics again.


----------



## recycle1943

I see it and I thought I saw it at the onset but the 3rd picture 3rd set looks *real* familiar


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny said "Dick pic". Bahaha I'm an 11 year old at heart.

Nice haul Dick!! Keep sending that guy stuff. Can only imagine what he'll send next!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I did not add or subtract from what you sent in the box. I guarantee I will make use of every piece and will post them on here as I do them. I just wanted to be sure I knew what I was working with since I see so little exotic wood up here…


----------



## HokieKen

We'll let everybody else guess at em for a bit Mike but I'll fill in the blanks ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

You done good Kenny! I am a happy man!


----------



## Cornfed1341

I'm am way to green at this to even attempt a guess on types of wood.

Great looking stuff Kenny!

Thanks for posting the Cornbread recipe! - Dave


----------



## Cornfed1341

Bourbon Beer… Wow it's like I am double fisting but with a single drink, LOL!



















What is that George Thorogood song? One Bourbon, One Scotch, & One Beer… minus the scotch.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad it suits ya Mike. Was well worth it for the template you made me


----------



## JD77

Anyone want to guess what this wood is? I make little token crosses for the children's minister to give the kids that get baptized up at my church. Anytime I have an interesting offcut, I whip one or two up.


----------



## HokieKen

That Texas Ebony JD?


----------



## JD77

> That Texas Ebony JD?
> 
> - HokieKen


No, I'm just messing around. Its walnut sapwood with some bark that I stabilized which is why it is so dark. The scrap piece I cut it from in on the saw. It does look incredible, but you won't get much to work with.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's really cool looking


----------



## GrantA

My Friday is off to a pretty good start, hope you guys follow suit


----------



## controlfreak

Some beer bought but still keeping my eyes open. Still hoping to get some from my son in law the brewer but with covid it hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

one for Kenny :<))


----------



## recycle1943

My Friday is going just super. I'm sorting and glueing cut offs for edge grain cutting boards and cheese slicers. I buy the cheese slicer hardware 50 at a time and have a bunch to use.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Geez, the ground here isn't much good for anything but making bricks. It does a heckuva job of that, though!

There was a plant sale at one of the nurseries yesterday, so we bought four plants. They'll grow to fill about a 4' circle each. So I figured how bad can prepping 60 square feet or so be? That's just two sheets of plywood, right?

Spent over three hours working the top 4" of soil, and got a 4'x8' bed loosened up with a Garden Weasel. That was split between last night and this morning. Just got back from the hardware store where I bought 12cu ft of acidified compost and a pick axe. Hopefully the next 4×8 bed will go a little quicker. My sweetie says she'll work the compost into the soil as long as I keep loosening it, but she'd rather I got 6-8 inches down.

I understand now why the pueblos packed up and left the Galisteo Basin in the 1600s when the weather got drier and the Spaniards showed up and started trying to push them around. I'd have said "screw dat" and beat feet too, if I'd had to grow enough food to live on around here.


----------



## EarlS

I'm holding off on buying beer until just before I'm ready to ship, mostly because I'll drink it all if I get it now and have to buy more. Kind of like buying Halloween candy early.

The oven idea dried things out enough that I could use 800 grit on the ROS to sand everything and get the failed finish off. The 2nd coat of Watco is still drying. I applied it last night, waited 15 minutes or so then wiped it off with a soft dry rag. Wiped off the shiny spots again today. That makes one swap item done, plus a VERY SPECIAL bonus item. I did the final glue up on some more of the swap stuff, but I still need to make something to put it in. Guess that will be on the agenda tonight and over the weekend.

Dave - I have some hostas that need to be relocated around the house. I'm sure it is easier than what you are doing. Let me know if you need an easy yard project.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Earl - I have been buying the beer and hiding a few to send, but drinking the rest. It's worked thus far.

Dave - You could help me remove honeysuckle and Virginia Creeper from around the trees in my back yard.


----------



## GrantA

There's only one Virginia Creeper and his name's Kenny! He's in your yard too?!?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good news regarding my shop: forms are up for concrete work.
However, I see no excavation for a perimeter beam. They did use a hose to wet the clay around the inside perimeter of the form.
Are any of you familiar with this process? Maybe they typically let the clay seal to the forms first, then excavate the perimeter beam? 
Trying to avoid calling them if they're not wrong…


----------



## bndawgs

> There s only one Virginia Creeper and his name s Kenny! He s in your yard too?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Hahahahaha


----------



## HokieKen

Creepin on sumpin new tonight!


----------



## Cornfed1341

> There s only one Virginia Creeper and his name s Kenny! He s in your yard too?!?
> 
> - GrantA


Lol, that's awesome!!!

First brew tonight is my favorite local IPA which is weird because it's kinda fruity tasting, but Cheers to Urban Chestnut Brewery


----------



## HokieKen

That Watermelon beer (and holy s$!t does it taste like watermelon!) isn't the only new thing I opened tonight either 

Check these bad boys out!


















These showed up today in a surprise package from Dick! They're incredible! I can't even wrap my head around how he makes these segmented bowls. Especially with epoxy segments thrown in here and there! My wife hasn't seen them yet but I'll no doubt loose ownership as soon as she does ;-) Which is fine. She'll find some really cool use for them and a good way to display them.

Thank you Dick!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

My gosh those are nice.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Those bowls are amazing!


----------



## JD77

Cheers All!


----------



## Keebler1

Put danish oil on my project before i left last sunday. Just put some shellac on it to help seal the maple against padauk when i sand it. Should i put a second coat of shellac on in the morning? Supposed to get up to 100 tomorrow and itll be afternoon before i start sanding.


----------



## HokieKen

Love this can art!


----------



## duckmilk

Those bowls are awesome! Dick should post a project on how in the world he did those.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bowls Dick look forward to a writeup on them


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice bowls, Dick.

Keebs, put a second coat of shellac on now. The first should've dried in about five minutes.

We're getting rain! Woohoo! Started just as I finished working the compost into the ground I broke yesterday and today.


----------



## Keebler1

Second coat is on. My wife just ordered a beer for me called fire ant funeral


----------



## DavePolaschek

I might put a third coat on in the morning before sanding, but two will probably do the job for you.

Rain is done, looks like. Got between a third and a half inch. Better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## JD77

Keebler, are you using a light cut dewaxed sanding sealer or something like a premixed Zinsser traditional shellac? 
I don't know if I have a clue what I am talking about, but I don't usually bother to do a second coat of traditional if I'm sanding it back. A sanding sealer may perform better with a second coat since you are trying to prevent the pores getting plugged.
If you do put a second coat on tonight, I would bring your project in from the humidity overnight after it dries a little.


----------



## HokieKen

I've seen project posts Dick has done for his segmented stuff. But seeing the pictures online and seeing the real thing up close and in your hand is a different thing. There is a ton of work and care that goes into these things!


----------



## HokieKen

I just got a couple of hours with my swap project and got the bulk of tbe work done. The rest is just detail, detail, detail. Then finishing


----------



## Keebler1

Im using zinsar bullseye shellac. Not really any humidity here where I live currently. Im just north of dallas.


----------



## controlfreak

I need to do some fine tuning and hope to polish with a plane but may need to resort to sanding because Kenny has my low angle plane and refuses to share. On the plus side it holds together solidly and I haven't used any glue yet so I guess that means I have done something right. This likely falls into the heading "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes"


----------



## recycle1943

> That Watermelon beer (and holy s$!t does it taste like watermelon!) isn't the only new thing I opened tonight either
> 
> Check these bad boys out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These showed up today in a surprise package from Dick! They're incredible! I can't even wrap my head around how he makes these segmented bowls. Especially with epoxy segments thrown in here and there! My wife hasn't seen them yet but I'll no doubt loose ownership as soon as she does ;-) Which is fine. She'll find some really cool use for them and a good way to display them.
> 
> Thank you Dick!!
> 
> - HokieKen


You are most welcome !
Kenny, notice the multi colored resin in the smaller bowl ? The multi colors came about because of 4 different pours over a 6 hour period in approximately 1/8" deep pours.
I think we discussed it a while back regarding air getting trapped in a resin pour.


----------



## HokieKen

It's pretty incredible Dick  The thing that I was surprised about the most I think was how thin the walls are. It's amazing you can do that with wood and epoxy mixed without using a lathe!

BTW, I saw your note and if I didn't clarify before now, the scales on the knife are some of the Olive wood you sent me ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was whooped yesterday after getting done what I could with shed rafters then cleaning up for the coming rain. Sometimes after a hard days work you just need a good ole macro brew.









Yes, it's in the shower, that's where I like to rehydrate with cold water pouring over me as the sawdust and grit is washed away.


----------



## HokieKen

I hate Busch and I can't stand a shower that isn't steamy hot. You'll just have to shower by yourself Yeti.


----------



## GrantA

And there's the VA creeper looking for his next victim.. Nice work dodging that bullet yeti!


----------



## BrandonW

> Love this can art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Late to the party, but you're not the only drinking New Belgium this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

I love the Voodoo Ranger line Brandon  I think that Juicy Haze is my favorite one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I hate Busch and I can't stand a shower that isn't steamy hot. You'll just have to shower by yourself Yeti.
> 
> - HokieKen


Do you keep your massage table in your shower, just in case?


----------



## HokieKen

I used to but the chains rust and the rubber gets too slippery


----------



## Lazyman

Watermelon wheat beer? We might have to revoke your IPA card, Kenny. Hopefully your purged that with a good hoppy brew.

Nice bowls, Dick. One of these days I am going to figure out how you do your resin inlays and do a shameless imitation of your work.



> Im using zinsar bullseye shellac. Not really any humidity here where I live currently. Im just north of dallas.
> 
> - Keebler1


 Only problem you generally have to worry about around here in August is having the shellac dry too fast. For a seal coat you are going to sand anyway, that's not really a problem but for a top coat, you can have problems where any overlaps pull so badly you cannot get it smooth.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for the info Nathan. I am not using as a top coat for this project just since I havent ever used it. Just gonna use danish oil on this one.


----------



## Lazyman

You might want to experiment on a scrap to see how much of the shellac you need to remove so that the danish oil will soak in as it should. Typically, you would just sand it back but that defeats the purpose as a blocker. Luckily, you can use DNA to strip the shellac off. I've done to strip the finish off old mid-century furniture that was finished with shellac and it works great.


----------



## HokieKen

Will a lunchtime torpedo restore my standing Nathan?


----------



## DavePolaschek

The three plants went in this morning. Almost a third of an inch of rain last night, and the ground was still powdery dry beyond an inch down. A five pound mattock got me through the caliche so I could make the holes deep enough, though.










Fixing another chair today. This one, the rail that the base bolts to had basically come apart. It was poplar. The replacement is some birch. And the dowels that peg it into the frame of the chair are now 1/2" instead of 3/8" and go all the way through. Won't look as pretty, but should be significantly stronger.










Also need to repair the arms on this one. I'll drill out the old dowel and put in a new 1/2 dowel that's wedged in place at the top. Maybe pegged in below. Have to see how the previous one I fixed holds up. I may test one to destruction to figure out just how hefty I need to make things, but it's pretty clear the 1/2 and 3/8 dowels the factory used aren't sufficient.










At least it's easier than busting up caliche.


----------



## mikeacg

> I hate Busch and I can't stand a shower that isn't steamy hot. You'll just have to shower by yourself Yeti.
> - HokieKen


Drinking crappy beer is kind of like a cold shower to me… Not going to happen!

Bob the Brewer was supposed to bring a keg of the beer he made for my bonus selection for tasting (Yes, I even give a bonus beer with the 6-pack!) but he cancelled at the last minute. Nobody else showed up either (been pretty sparse since this whole pandemic crap started) but I didn't let that ruin my day as Happy Hour for Mama is something that has been a tradition for many, many years. We drank brandy manhattans and ate lots of fun snacky bits (multiple cheeses, crackers, chips, dips, etc.) At 94, who is going to tell her that none of this stuff is very healthy?

I have carpal tunnel like symptoms on my right forearm and a pinched nerve in my neck so I can't use my left arm in full-range of motion so the shop wiring project is on hold for a day or two. All the missing parts should be here on Monday so I will be back on the ladder next week whether I am healed or not! The final electrical inspection is looming over my shoulder and snowflakes are just waiting to hammer me down… Wish me luck!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Mike!

I just put the first coat of…. paint (GASP) on my swap project :-/


----------



## duckmilk

> Rain is done, looks like. Got between a third and a half inch. Better than nothing, I guess.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, in NM, a quarter inch is cause for celebration, a half inch means calling it quit for the day and drinking beer.


----------



## duckmilk

> Good luck Mike!
> 
> I just put the first coat of…. paint (GASP) on my swap project :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


Was it looking so bad you had to paint it? Is it a creepy color???


----------



## GrantA

Well this lasted for a short time, watching it rain now. Better work on cleaning up an area to work in the shop now 









On the very bright side I'm anxious to see what kinda slabs I get from this pecan. My guy could've cut it a little lower to the ground but I'll get turning stock from the base and some nice 6ft slabs from the rest hopefully.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, in NM, a quarter inch is cause for celebration, a half inch means calling it quit for the day and drinking beer


Well, it started raining about 7:45 last night, just about as the sun was setting, so I celebrated by knocking off for the day and drinking beer.

Got the chair arms glued together. Used a blind wedge on the bottom end of the (oak, made with my hollow auger) dowel and a wedge sticking out the top that I'll trim for the top end of the dowel. The arm should be more solid now. I think I'll probably end up writing up a project or a blog on the repair of these chairs.


----------



## Keebler1

Who thinks 10 beers is too many to send….feel sorry for my recipient as i wont be able to try all the new ones i just got before shipping them


----------



## EarlS

> Good news regarding my shop: forms are up for concrete work.
> However, I see no excavation for a perimeter beam. They did use a hose to wet the clay around the inside perimeter of the form.
> Are any of you familiar with this process? Maybe they typically let the clay seal to the forms first, then excavate the perimeter beam?
> Trying to avoid calling them if they re not wrong…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John - I would call them and ask them to explain what they are doing so you can understand the process. It helps avoid confusion. There are several things in our new house that wound up wrong but the contractors claimed that was the "usual" way they did things.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This afternoon's post landscaping refreshment, if you want to call it that.


----------



## EarlS

Whew - finally got through the 43 posts. Swap stuff looks like it's dry. Still a little DO coming out but I keep wiping it off with a soft cloth. I think Brian might have inspired me a bit so I'm going to try and make something reminiscent of his work. Hopefully it will all work out. I've changed the design at least a dozen times today.

I also came to the realization that the Leigh FMT Pro isn't really set up to cut mortises in the face of a board, at least not the ones I was trying to use. After an hour or so trying to cobble something together I decided that the nest of clamps, spacer boards, backer boards , and such really wasn't all the safe. I bumped one of the clamps and the whole thing collapsed. I'm sure there is a way, I just haven't figured it out. I think I'll just use the router table and quit wasting time.

Dave - good to see the dice mallet is getting a workout.

Grant - the little I've seen of pecan makes me jealous that you are going to have a nice big stash.

Mike - take care of your carpal tunnel problems. I didn't worry about them and I'm going in for surgery on my right hand on Thursday. In 6 weeks or so they will do my left one too.

I think Kenny must have gone down to IKEA and bought something which is why he's claiming that he painted his swap item.


----------



## Lazyman

Okay, Kenny. IPA card restored but if we ever hear of you are drinking a bubble gum flavor beer we'll make you drink a Busch Lite.


----------



## Keebler1

Putting danish oil on let first coat sit for 15 min lightly sand with 1200 grit then put second and final coat on? Nathan the shellac didnt fully work as I sanded through it so som padauk got into the maple but I'm sure it would've been worse if I hadnt used shellac first


----------



## duckmilk

Mike, I hope the pinched neck nerve isn't something more ominous. My brother had one that became permanent.

That is a heck of a tree Grant. 3 feet dia?

Just finished watering trees by gravity feed with temps at 104. Luckily, the humidity has dropped to only 30%.
While doing that my wife called. She is coming back home from a horse class and a trailer tire blew. The trailer has tandem axels (which means 2 axels so 4 tires total) so she made it to an off-ramp west of Ft Worth on I20. Turns out, both tires on that side are toast as well as the tire rims. The tires are 14 ply which is load range G ($$). Luckily she had 2 spares and a nice dude stopped and brought a jack to get her back on the road. No clue what new rims are going to cost ($$$). 
I'm fairly handy with these things, but our John Deere Gator won't start and I tried everything I knew including replacing the ignition switch, no luck. The dealer is going to pick it up on Tue. I'm kinda tired of everything breaking this summer.

Ranting done, sorry fellas. Gotta go buy more beer now.


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like you need more beer duck sorry about the bad luck. If your wife has an issue in dfw again feel free to call me. If im home ill go help her.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kevin, I really appreciate that. She's on her way home now…if she doesn't have another blow-out. 
The biggest worry was the horse in the trailer at these temps.


----------



## Keebler1

I understand that. Put off mowing the lawn yet again. Hopefully it cools down this next week if not the week from 9/7-9/11 is gonna suck as ill be down in lake charles with minuteman disaster response helping cl3an up. 
If anyone wants to donate to help woth the cleanup or if youre in dallas area and want to join relief or response team go to minutemanresponse.org


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm kinda tired of everything breaking this summer.


Seems like it's been that kind of a summer, Duck. Sorry. At least they're still making beer.


----------



## GrantA

Woo-hoo rain has stopped for a while so I got the fire stirred back up!


----------



## duckmilk

^ You got rain? You suck


----------



## Keebler1

More research. Not the best but not bad either


----------



## mikeacg

Keebler,

If nothing else, that is a pretty cool name for a beer!


----------



## controlfreak

Trying to decide on a finish. I have an unopened can of water based poly but I have never used latex before. Think I should go for oil based or something else?


----------



## HokieKen

Totally depends on the wood and what it is Freak. I prefer oil finishes more often than not.


----------



## controlfreak

yeah Kenny, I think I will take the water stuff back and get some oil base. Oil I know, water base I don't.

Hah, I looked in the basement and found a quart of satin, semi gloss and gloss so I'm good.


----------



## BrandonW

Keebler, I would totally buy that based on the name. Craft beer is pretty similar to wine in that people often buy it based on the label.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a big fan of can/bottle art on beer. I've definitely bought a few just based on liking the label


----------



## clieb91

Whew, Finally caught up after being away since Thursday. Beach weekend, personally hate the beach prefer mountains a lot less people. My daughter loved it and I did have fun this morning playing in the waves with her. As with most places I found anytime before 7 AM to be gorgeous and a good place to be.

Friday Morning Looked like this….










Last night after some rain storms rolled through looked like this…










All in all a good weekend and while it is not beer My Wife did find a few Ciders she liked and even brought a few extras home from one of our favorite restaurants that can because of Covid sell package goods. 
Hope everyone has had a great weekend. Also hope no one was in the way of the storm. 
CtL


----------



## GrantA

Looks like a great time Chris! For the record I love ciders, sours, and citrus-y IPA the best! I'll try any beer that's cold though! ;-p
In headed to the beer store now, more rain coming in


----------



## GrantA

Shopping went well!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I turned some more screwdriver blanks today. Kenny, I must apologize, that beautiful wood with the ripples was not maple. It was labeled pear.


----------



## BenMacDonald

Jumping in to share my frustration with some of the few people who will understand it. My first major shop purchase was a Grizzly G1022 contractor saw. Im very happy with it thus far, but the one major issue has been getting the blade parallel with the miter slots. I took the advice given all over this site and bought the PALS alignment kit, but when i installed it I discovered there wasnt enough play in the trunion mounting holes, so the back of the blade still comes in about 3/32nds. After many choice words, I gave up and have been avoiding the saw for the last couple months as it wants to kick back any rip cut longer than a foot. Im desperate to avoid taking the saw apart, flipping upside down and filing out the trunion holes (with a 7 month old, 4-6 hours of shop time is very hard to find), but had to do something since its preventing me from finishing my swap project. I tried removing one of the PALS from the back left corner and installed it in the front left, allowing me to push from oposite angles (front left and back right). Got a little better (down to maybe 3/64ths?), but not enough to feel good finally installing my MJ splitter). Ugh.








On a more positive note, here's a teaser pic (from earlier this week) with the shop supervisor present. Cherishing this time together now, and also looking forward to the day when he can more actively learn to build and create with me.


----------



## duckmilk

That shop supervisor is a keeper Ben.

Re: the saw, have you called Grizzly about this? You should be able to adjust the fence to be parallel with the blade, but that still won't solve the miter slot issue. My fence (Delta) has bolts to adjust it. For rip cuts, the fence and blade need to be aligned.


----------



## duckmilk

From last night at 8:24 looking east.


----------



## Lazyman

Cool clouds. We got 4" of rain this morning. Did you get much rain up there?


----------



## HokieKen

Hope everyone's making good progress! Ship date is one week from tomorrow.

*And to all our rookies, you need to send me a picture of your project by midnight today*. I've already gotten pics from two of them so I need them from two more.

I've also gotten pics from a couple of people who didn't have to send them but did anyway. Some cool stuff gettin' made this year )


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
THIS jointer may be of interest to you, and not too far away either.


----------



## EarlS

Well, I managed to have to start over one one item yesterday due to not checking to make sure things were square on the M&T jig. Finally got thru most of the re-work about 7:30 last night. I'm down to the profile work on the router and then sanding/finishing. At the rate finishing is going, I might just send it unfinished.

Had more problems with poly not drying (different can this time). I have a feeling the wood picked up some moisture from sitting in the garage over these last several weeks of high humidity so it isn't dry enough for the poly to set correctly. Putting it in the oven helped some, then I left it sitting in the sun all day. Do I need to worry about the wood cracking or warping because I'm drying it out fast with heat?


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe Earl. Checking happens when the fibers in the center of the board loose moisture at a much slower rate than the fibers near the ends and surfaces. The ends try to shrink but the middle doesn't and cracks open up. But, with relatively short, thin boards that were pretty close to equilibrium MC at some point, I doubt that it's a real big issue since those fibers in the center also pick up moisture at a slower rate than those at the ends.

But, if it's proving to be a holdup for you, I don't think any of us here are opposed to putting our own poly finish on whatever you're sending. Maybe an extra beer for their trouble ;-)


----------



## BrandonW

If I don't finished my swap project in time, it's because I was making this stupid video. ;-)




  






And no, I'm not sending my recipient a chalkboard.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## BrandonW

Though I will note that chalkboards are useful in beer settings. For instance, you can misappropriate a quote to Ben Franklin on a chalkboard.


----------



## Keebler1

Brandon thats too much work. Get 1/2" or 3/4" plu and about 2 coats of chalkboard paint.


----------



## BrandonW

Keebler, I already had the chalkboard material left over from my RAS table. Plus I don't think paint on plywood would give you a nice clean surface without considerable work.


----------



## Keebler1

Im just giving you a hard time. Youre making it look nice. Chalkboard paint on plywood isnt bad. I used it on a table for my nieces and didnt sand it and it came out fine with 2 coats


----------



## BrandonW

Keebler, I thought that might be the case.


----------



## HokieKen

Brandon, I want your wardrobe. Those t-shirts were fantastic )


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, only one newb with pictures outstanding now! Awesome fellas )


----------



## BrandonW

> Brandon, I want your wardrobe. - HokieKen


That's the first time anyone has ever uttered (or typed) those words!


----------



## GrantA

Nice work Brandon! I found another tool I don't have and didn't know I wanted - point driver.


----------



## controlfreak

> Alright, only one newb with pictures outstanding now! Awesome fellas )
> 
> - HokieKen


And that would be me I think. The finish was drying yesterday. Let me get home and put some lipstick…..I mean properly stage the picture to highlight the positive aspects of the beer and project.


----------



## HokieKen

> Alright, only one newb with pictures outstanding now! Awesome fellas )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And that would be me I think. The finish was drying yesterday. Let me get home and put some lipstick…..I mean properly stage the picture to highlight the positive aspects of the beer and project.
> 
> - controlfreak


LOL, no need for a good pic. Just a pic for proof that there's no danger of you ghosting us


----------



## BrandonW

> Nice work Brandon! I found another tool I don t have and didn t know I wanted - point driver.
> 
> - GrantA


I've done a ton of frames with it and it always comes in handy. I bought it at a hobby store on a whim and haven't looked back.


----------



## clieb91

Duck, Interesting Clouds.

Keebler, I know that feeling all to well. So many ideas….

Brandon, Good video.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Get thee behind me Monday.


----------



## HokieKen

Swap item 90% complete and bonus item finished. Beer is all purchased 

Damn it feels good to be a week ahead


----------



## HokieKen

I now have pics as requested from all the first-timers. You fellas are newbs-no-more ) Thanks to all for making it painless and without delays on those. By far the best performance of any swap I've hosted to date.

We're go for launch boys. Everyone can now ship at will. No later than next Tuesday though please. (That means you Grant!) ;-0

Bill Berklich, you are on the naughty list. You haven't posted since 8/15. Hope all is well and you're on track!


----------



## GrantA

That gives me time for like 4 more slatherings of poly on my tubafour goodies Woo-hoo


----------



## GrantA

Oh and John thanks for posting that jointer, it's super sweet! If it was closer I'd consider adding it to have a small one and a big one bahaha but I've got my hands full with machines this week- going Saturday to pickup several old iron items including a Yates 30" planer and a huge edge sander plus a 36" Crescent bandsaw and a huge oliver scroll saw. Plus the tannewitz 36" is gonna be rolling my way from PA this week. 
Good thing I'll be getting some new beers in - I'll need them to get me through the cleanup and setup of all this stuff.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… KENNY!!!! Yeah I spend so much time in the saddle (office chair) now that I hate getting online after I knock off work. Still alive and 90% done using custom slabbed Western Red Cedar (ROFL…don't let Grant know)

I have gotten a couple new light up in the shop (garage). I didn't realize how dark it was.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job newbies!










¡Prost amigos! Santa Fe Brewing makes a pretty good Oktoberfest. And at 6% ABV, it's a perfect Monday beer.


----------



## BrandonW

Dave, that landscape looks interesting. What is it? I know it's not Meow Wolf.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's our back yard, Brandon. We've got a pretty good view.


----------



## bndawgs

Still 2 weeks till reveal? Dang, that's a long time to wait. I'm anxious to see all the good stuff made and the beers being swapped.


----------



## BrandonW

Beautiful Dave!


----------



## JD77

> That gives me time for like 4 more slatherings of poly on my tubafour goodies Woo-hoo
> 
> - GrantA


Grant, you're killing me. Some of us actually DID use some two-by material we pulled out of a recent remodel. I don't want to have to lie to my recipient about the provenance of the lumber I specially selected for their new treasure.

Ben, there is no doubt about the provenance of your son, chip off the old block.

JD


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## EarlS

I'm on the 2nd coat of poly prior to assembly. There may be some more wood going in the oven (just for you Kenny) to make sure the finish is dry. This will be the 3rd batch of cookies (I mean swap items) that will be half baked. I'm going to the grocery store tonight to procure some beverages for my recipient (and me). I might even be ready to ship tomorrow. That SHOULD give it enough time to get to the recipient before the weekend. Otherwise, I'll wait until Saturday or Tuesday so the beer isn't sitting for days in a hot truck or sorting center.


----------



## GrantA

JD- ain't a damned thing wrong with that brother! When we joke about tubafours we're talking about spruce studs, which make excellent coasters… So I hear…
;-p


----------



## HokieKen

> I turned some more screwdriver blanks today. Kenny, I must apologize, that beautiful wood with the ripples was not maple. It was labeled pear.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ahhh. Well, offer still stands, come and get more when you run out. That Pear is what I have the most of too. I have far more Pear than I will probably ever get turned before it gets too dry or starts to decay. So I can load you up with a bunch of that stuff


----------



## Bluenote38

Even with COVID still working with Boy Scouts on Eagle Project - here's the latest. A Map/Info Kiosk for one of our local trails


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Bill. Whats gonna happen to boy scouts now that they filed bankruptcy?


----------



## Bluenote38

Not too much - each Council is it's own Corp but National fees have gone up tenfold and of course the bad PR. The upside is that BSA put in place a lot of measures like background checks and training back in the late 90's and those are continually strengthening. They are better than what most school systems have in place and far better than what Universities have. Long term thee will be some adjustments and we may lose Philmont Scout Ranch in NM but we should survive.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice Bill!!! Nothing beats a service project.


----------



## EarlS

SUCCESS!!!!!!










Just a stock picture. I haven't had a taste yet since it is still in the fridge cooling.


----------



## Keebler1

If anyone in TX is donating for the NTX giving day today or if anyone is contemplating donating to charity consider donating to minutemanresponse.org. They are currently in Lake Charles, LA helping with cleanup after the hurricane. They take the money the govt would give them for the equipment they bring and man hours put in and give that back to the county they are helping in to help them cover their part of the cost. Our main findraiser was cancelled this year due to covid.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I turned some more screwdriver blanks today. Kenny, I must apologize, that beautiful wood with the ripples was not maple. It was labeled pear.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Ahhh. Well, offer still stands, come and get more when you run out. That Pear is what I have the most of too. I have far more Pear than I will probably ever get turned before it gets too dry or starts to decay. So I can load you up with a bunch of that stuff
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll have to take you up on that. That pear is awesome. A challenge to split/cut, turns really nice, hard as a rock and just beautiful!


----------



## HokieKen

It is really nice to turn Jeff. One of my favorites.


----------



## Bluenote38

Bit of a teaser


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna guess: plane, saw and marking gauge?


----------



## Bluenote38

Actually fire starters (the curly things) to start the bonfire to enjoy the beer by as fall creeps up on us - or you could use gasoline


----------



## duckmilk

Nice work with the BSA Bill, sad to hear they might lose the Philmont though. I've been right up to their west fence line coming from a friend's ranch. We came upon a few scouts hiking on his ranch which was allowed since there had been a big fire on the Philmont recently.

Gotta go buy a new beer fridge. The big one in the main shop is dying. I defrosted it a couple of weeks ago and it started working again, until now, the beer in it is luke cool and things are thawing in the freezer compartment. Trying now to drink up the rest of the beer in there ;-))

That is a worthy charity for all the work they do Kevin. I can't contribute at the moment, saving up to pay Uncle Sam a chunk of money due by the end of the month and my wife just blew 2 14 ply tires on her horse trailer so we are replacing all 4.

Hey Earl, have you tried diluting the poly with a little mineral spirits to thin it (a little) to speed the drying? Has your wife caught you using the oven yet?


----------



## duckmilk

So, Bill, you're sending fire starters as your swap project? If I had thought of that I would have joined the swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Man Bill I have to admit something. Hopefully you don't get all offended.

I'm a big Office fan, the TV show.

Every time you post it reminds me of a clip on that show. Not sure if you've ever seen that show but the clip is funny and even though your name isn't the same it just pops in my head, I can't help it.

Probably should have just kept this to myself but if I were in your shoes I would think it's hilarious that some dumbass in AZ thinks of this everytime he sees my name.


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha it's been a hectic day I needed that laugh Dave! I would wear that crown proudly, hilarious clip

Maybe this will make the day a little better - it definitely tastes like a 10% beer! I will have leftovers for the swap for sure


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

Attention bowl turners! I have never tried turning a bowl, yet. My wood lathe has a 12" swing, about 16 over the very short gap (only good for a platter) and the spindle is threaded on the outboard side I just don't have any plates for that yet. I do have a nice outboard rest so I'm not opposed to picking up a plate or 3.

How would you cut these into bowl blanks? The one laying flat with a charred edge (ggrrrr) ranges from 10-14" tall. The bigger one on edge ranges from 20-24" 
I want other turning stock too like 3×3 for pepper mills but I have a handful of logs and thought these two would yield at least a couple nice bowl blanks. 
I'm thinking on the big one I should cut from about 5:00 to 11:00 as the picture sits, along the check in the center and deal with setting up for outboard turning. Not sure on the smaller one.


----------



## Keebler1

Grant why not do them both on outboard side turning them as is or am I wasting too much wood?


----------



## GrantA

have another beer or 4 Keebler ;-p

no sense wasting half a log to get half a log


----------



## Keebler1

I dont turn many bowls which is why I asked the dumb question. Being a newb at turning I just get wood down to size thatll fit on my lathe, sometimes barely, and see what I can make of it


----------



## Bluenote38

> So, Bill, you re sending fire starters as your swap project? If I had thought of that I would have joined the swap.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck surprised that you are not one of this horde. And TX has quite a few decent beers too!!


----------



## GrantA

no such thing as a dumb question Keebler! "Why not do…" is more a suggestion than a question so ya know
Bowl blanks are turned on the face grain not end grain and you want to cut them so they don't have the pith in them. With this pecan the pith is very small, I'm more worried about the outside (bark edge) profile and the small existing checks in the center. I have a rough idea just hoping to learn something, come along on the journey with me!

*ALSO* I have a couple small items hanging out in my cart at woodcraft, any experience here with Pentacryl? Worth the money or is something else just as good?


----------



## duckmilk

I bought the beers back in July fully intending on joining, and I still have them. Things happened and I passed on the swap, first one I've missed. Hmmm


----------



## Keebler1

Duck theres several of us in dallas area that you can pass those beers on to so you can say you were part of the swap. I know I wouldnt turn them down


----------



## JohnMcClure

> any experience here with Pentacryl? Worth the money or is something else just as good?
> 
> - GrantA


I can answer that in a few more months!
I bought a gallon of Pentacryl in April, and used it on 4 massive sweetgum cookies. They've been in my solar kiln (with fan OFF, and partial shade) since then.
I checked on the cookies a couple weeks ago, and the cracking seemed pretty mild compared to what I'd expect from sweetgum (though I didn't set aside a control group).
I imagine I'll move the kiln to more direct sun, and add the fan, within the next few weeks; and then early next year, start flattening the cookies.
And then I can tell you how the Pentacryl worked out!


----------



## GrantA

John, that all sounds incredibly boring… 
informative but…










For cookies though I think you're on the right track. For my thicker slabs I'm going to have them kiln dried at the sawyer's mill but for the turning stock I'm thinking I'll try rough turning then slathering with something (I'm fond of minwax wood hardener and feel like pentacryl is similar) to speed the process


----------



## DavePolaschek

> SUCCESS!!!!!!


Sweet, Earl!

We're partaking of the New Mexico State Hobby of rearranging rocks. Two pallets of rocks and two yards of dirt yesterday, and we have to get the same again tomorrow.


----------



## duckmilk

Somebody lied to you Dave. They call it a hobby to suck you in, but it's more like Tom Sawyer telling his buddies how much fun it is white washing a fence.


----------



## GrantA

If it's a hobby *what are the rocks' names?*


----------



## Lazyman

Grant, when I cut a relatively large log for a bowl blanks, I typically cut it in half by removing a 1 or 2" slab out of the middle that includes the pith. That will reduce the cracking as it dries significantly. If you cut the pith out of that slab you wind up with a couple of pretty nice quarter sawn pieces. For a log that big, I might even cut out a 3" slab and you can can turn some nice platters or shallow bowls out of it.

This is a good image for several possibilities when trying to cut turning blanks from a log, though this works better with perfectly round logs.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I bought the beers back in July fully intending on joining, and I still have them. Things happened and I passed on the swap, first one I ve missed. Hmmm
> 
> - duckmilk


...I'll swap fire starters for beer on the side - Kenny doesn't have to know ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Beer purchased - check
Beer wrapped in bubble wrap 
Beer put inside 2 zip loc baggies - check
Swap pictures taken - check
swap items wrapped in shipping paper - check
box filled with beer and swap items - check
note written explaining the mess in the box, including a profuse apology for the recipient's bad luck - check
not put in box - check
box taped closed - check
address label put on box - check

Guess that just leaves stopping by the PO at noon to send it off and then I can be the first "S".

I'll wait a bit before I start stalking the neighborhood mailbox. Don't want to scare the little kiddies at the bus stop.


----------



## HokieKen

You got until noon to beat Earl boys!

The topcoats on my project should be fully cured now but I think I'll wait until next week to ship. It's bad enough that I'm done with the project early. Shipping early too could set a very bad precedent.



> Don t want to scare the little kiddies at the bus stop.
> 
> - EarlS


Why? I thought that was the whole point of bus stops?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Somebody lied to you Dave. They call it a hobby to suck you in, but it s more like Tom Sawyer telling his buddies how much fun it is white washing a fence.


I suspected as much, Duck, but it makes my sweetie happy, so it'll happen either way. And our landscaping guy does most of the heavy lifting. I just run to town to order materials, and hand over a stack of money when he asks for some. And hand him a bottle of water or coke once in a while when I'm asking stupid questions and slowing him down.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn. That's a lot of water and Coke Dave. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah it is, Kenny. It's the price of progress. ;-)

Nice thing is that we can get Mexican Coke relatively cheap here by the case, so my shop fridge always has a few bottles of that tucked in with the shellac.


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm. I didn't know Mexican Coke was sold in bottles…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Project finished, packing material bought, beverages bought, tubes bought but not cut, no box, no note no pictures. Shooting for friday!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have a lathe question also. I did a handle and cut two grooves and used wire to create two accent rings. They are about a half inch apart. Is there a way to use this method to make the accent ring a half inch wide?


----------



## GrantA

Jeff how big a wire are we talking? Assuming small and flexible you could just wrap it across a half inch groove. 
Here's a video showing how fishing rod guides are wrapped, same idea for your accent wire. Topcoat with epoxy and it won't go anywhere


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i dont think thats what he means Grant he wants to burn 1/2 wide i would try thicker rope Jeff :<))

Jeff my minds be racing after your question

what about emory cloth cut into 1/2 strips and use back side not sandpaper side :<))


----------



## HokieKen

You might try turning the groove then torching it while it spins Jeff? Just tape up the sides so they don't get charred. Some woods will burn better than others. It still won't look like a wire burn though. Not sure how you would accomplish that…


----------



## controlfreak

> tubes bought but not cut,


I intended to measure a standard beer can to see what size tube would be best, anyone care to tell me what works? I assume schedule 40 but I suppose there may be some corrugated drain pipe the works too.


----------



## GrantA

Cf sch40 is way overkill, thin wall drain pipe is what I use


----------



## HokieKen

2.5" in Sch. 40 or in Sch. 30 (drain pipe) should work for either bottles or cans CF. Might be a little too small for some bottles though.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - give me that "S".

I've been using bubble wrap and baggies inside a garbage bag. Not sure which is cheaper, bubble wrap, baggies and packing tape or PVC pipe.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl has the first *S*!


----------



## GrantA

Gonna need 3 or 4" for crowlers though. ;-)


----------



## controlfreak

> Gonna need 3 or 4" for crowlers though. ;-)
> 
> - GrantA


I have a local that does crowlers but wasn't sure they could hold up to a rough shipper.

I found a soda in the office fridge that measures so that I will need an ID of 2 3/4" clear to fit that can into. I also found out that the water filter worked it's way lose and 6" of water came flowing out.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

Random finishing question of the week. What's the preferred finish for all the wooden trucks that people build? I'm working on a dump truck and was pondering trying spray poly.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the burning tips guys. I have some heavy vinyl that may work. Cloth backed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Steve, if it's going on a shelf then anything simple would do. If it's a toy then I would use poly.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, it looks like I'm in the market for a new table saw blade. Any recommendations?


----------



## GrantA

Something that cuts better than that one did!


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, grant









Thanks Dave. I'm guessing this will get some action, so I'll probably go with a poly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CHEAPER THEN EMERGENY ROOM :<))))


----------



## GrantA

I haven't seen it yet (haven't looked lately either) but I suspect if someone else doesn't beat me to it I'll be developing a retrofit for SS cartridges on old iron


----------



## bndawgs

I'm leaning towards a flat grind blade instead of a combo.


----------



## bndawgs

I had the blade at full height cutting up some dining table legs and maybe had 3/16" of the blade out of the top. i lost sight of the blade since the stock was a dark color and next thing i heard was a loud bang. i was afraid to look at my thumb.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not bad Steve. That just paid for a decent chunk of the saw right there and you didn't even need a bandage. Fantastic.


----------



## HokieKen

Get dedicated rip and crosscut blades Steve. And keep your damn finger out of spinning blades.


----------



## duckmilk

^ +1 Push sticks are easy to make.


----------



## BrandonW

I look away for a sec and all of a sudden I'm 62 posts behind!

So I just listened to the Dallop podcast on Billy Carter and I've decided to send my recipient some old cans of Billy Beer (grant I hope I'm not stepping on your South Ga toes).


----------



## GrantA

Yeah just say NO to combo blades.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm looking at these CMT blades. Anyone have any experience with them?

And yes Duck, I was actually looking for my push stick while guiding the piece through when my thumb nicked the blade. Was a combination of rushing and not paying full attention.


----------



## GrantA

I like cmt blades!

And I love this beer


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I love my cheap Marples combo saw blade. I have yet to find a situation where I wish that I had switched over to a cross cut or rip blade to make a cut. In fact, I made a full depth resaw cut with it a few days ago on some really hard and dry live oak I've had sitting in my shop for a few years and you can just barely see any saw blade swirls and then only when the light hits it just right.


----------



## RichBolduc

I switched from Freud to this CMT blade and have been loving it

Rich



> I m looking at these CMT blades. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> And yes Duck, I was actually looking for my push stick while guiding the piece through when my thumb nicked the blade. Was a combination of rushing and not paying full attention.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## RichBolduc

I switched from Freud to this CMT blade and have been loving it . John Peters I think it was did a review of CMT on his youtube channel.

Rich



> I m looking at these CMT blades. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> And yes Duck, I was actually looking for my push stick while guiding the piece through when my thumb nicked the blade. Was a combination of rushing and not paying full attention.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

I went with a CMT rip and crosscut blade. I wanted to try a ridge carbide, but I was able to get 2 blades for the price of 1 of them.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Brandon, the dude died in '88. So by now that Billy Beer should taste like Keystone or Beast.

So yeah, send it on! Your recipient is a jackass anyway. Never did like that dude.


----------



## Lazyman

I doubt Billy Beer got better tasting with age, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

And FWIW, had all gone as planned this year and Covid hadn't made us all its bitches, I'd be in cornland letting Earl buy me beers tonight…

:-(


----------



## GrantA

Brandon I somehow missed the Billy beer post, I've never heard of it but a quick search says it came from Kentucky,not sure how you'd step on my toes?


----------



## JD77

> So yeah, send it on! Your recipient is a jackass anyway. Never did like that dude.
> 
> - HokieKen


...and just that fast, everyone began to wonder if he was the jackass that Kenny was talking about…..

Steve, glad the thumb is okay. Are you going to make a wall clock out of the blade and cartidge?


----------



## GrantA

JD I figure I'm either that jackass or the jackass Kenny didn't even like so much to begin with, i figure I'm pretty well suited to be one of the jackasses. So you may be safe…
Or maybe not bahaha ;-/


----------



## JD77

> I switched from Freud to this CMT blade and have been loving it . John Peters I think it was did a review of CMT on his youtube channel.
> 
> Rich


Rich, do you get the dreaded "Bat Ears" on your dados with that blade?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And FWIW, had all gone as planned this year and Covid hadn't made us all its bitches, I'd be in cornland letting Earl buy me beers tonight…
> 
> :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Me too! Hence we were sharing an Airbnb. Very sad about that. Was really looking forward to it.


----------



## BrandonW

> Brandon I somehow missed the Billy beer post, I ve never heard of it but a quick search says it came from Kentucky,not sure how you d step on my toes?
> 
> - GrantA


It was produced in Kentucky and licensed to other breweries, BUT it was the official beer of Billy Carter, Jimmy's brother, of Plains,Ga.


----------



## EarlS

> And FWIW, had all gone as planned this year and Covid hadn't made us all its bitches, I'd be in cornland letting Earl buy me beers tonight…
> 
> :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I was thinking about that today when I was at the Post Office dropping off the box of beer. I would have much preferred to be doling out beer in person along with some good corn fed IA beef, and plenty of of fixings. Offer still stands for next year.

BTW - I already knew Kenny thinks that way about all of the rest of you. He told me. ;+O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I already know Kenny thinks I'm an ass but I never really cared what that naked cape boy thinks of me.

You're on Earl. Let's see what the new dates are and we can arrange something for sure. Hanging with you has to be better than the nothing there is to do in IA.


----------



## EarlS

> I already know Kenny thinks I'm an ass but I never really cared what that naked cape boy thinks of me.
> 
> You're on Earl. Let's see what the new dates are and we can arrange something for sure. Hanging with you has to be better than the nothing there is to do in IA.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


We could walk up the street and engage in some IA frivolity:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not sure about that. I would probably get drunk and throw dollar bills at the thing thinking I was tipping and Kenny…well, you never know what he'll do with it.

Wait, that wasn't a photo from inside an IA strip club?


----------



## controlfreak

Too many sags so I had to sand and put another coat on.

I can remember when Billy Beer came out the press got a can and sent off to a lab to get analyzed. The lab sent a report back "We regret to inform you that your horse has leukemia".


----------



## RichBolduc

Not at all. Every 3rd tooth is flat

Rich



> I switched from Freud to this CMT blade and have been loving it . John Peters I think it was did a review of CMT on his youtube channel.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Rich, do you get the dreaded "Bat Ears" on your dados with that blade?
> 
> - JD77


----------



## Cornfed1341

Good 'ole Billy Beer. read the print on the can, lol. Best beer ever tasted, lol


----------



## EarlS

Iowa barmaid


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good 'ole Billy Beer. read the print on the can, lol. Best beer ever tasted, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cornfed1341


Back when it was being sold I bought some and put a couple cans away. "This stuff is going to be valuable someday" I thought. Apparently, so did half of America. After all these years the cans are unopened and the beer is gone! I never did have a leak either. Where did it go?!


----------



## Lazyman

Maybe I was wrong Jeff, perhaps it can taste better with age.


----------



## HokieKen

Guess Billy took all his beer with him…


----------



## Lazyman

> I switched from Freud to this CMT blade and have been loving it . John Peters I think it was did a review of CMT on his youtube channel.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Rich, do you get the dreaded "Bat Ears" on your dados with that blade?
> 
> - JD77


Based upon this diagram from the amazon link it should have 6 thou ears.


----------



## HokieKen

Bat ears are a necessary evil with dado stacks. At least with affordable ones. The better sets will minimize them though. .006" isn't something you're gonna notice.


----------



## bndawgs

I think somewhere at my brother's house is an old 6 pack of iron city beer that's now empty. or maybe it's a 6 pack of world's fair beer.


----------



## bndawgs

He also has a bottle of Nude Beer. I always liked that one!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Never heard of Nude Beer before Steve. Interesting idea. Looks like it failed miserably though. Not sure what's wrong with our society when you can't make money selling beer with pics of naked chicks on it. SMH…


----------



## GrantA

It must've tasted horrible! That's the only reasonable excuse. Or it had horrible pics on it :-/

Here's the slickest corn around for your enjoyment


----------



## Woodmaster1

Shipped out my victims white elephant prize today. Should be in his hands in 3 or 4 days. And gone in no time.


----------



## HokieKen

Two S's so far!


----------



## EarlS

Carpal tunnel surgery is over. Right hand is wrapped up pretty good but the fingers are still functional so I can type and run the mouse after a fashion. No wood working (or very limited) for 6 weeks, at which time the left had needs the same surgery. Guess I'll spend the next 12 weeks working on Sketchup and writing reviews that are long overdue. At least I'm not missing any work. No beer as long as I'm on pain meds. Guess I won't be taking any pain meds.


----------



## GrantA

Glad it went well Earl, how you heal fast! 
Beer is pain medicine right? Maybe whoever has Earl should put some whiskey in there too


----------



## Lazyman

> Carpal tunnel surgery is over. Right hand is wrapped up pretty good but the fingers are still functional so I can type and run the mouse after a fashion. No wood working (or very limited) for 6 weeks, at which time the left had needs the same surgery. Guess I ll spend the next 12 weeks working on Sketchup and writing reviews that are long overdue. At least I m not missing any work. No beer as long as I m on pain meds. Guess I won t be taking any pain meds.
> 
> - EarlS


 If I had 12 weeks out of the shop, I would spend it learning Fusion 360. I am tired of swearing at Sketchup. Perfect timing for a package of beer in the mail though.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl sounds like you are gonna be a one handed hand tool woodworker for 12 weeks. Better than no woodworking for 12 weeks. If all else fails you can beat some pine with a hammer and yell a lot so the family leaves you alone to drink beer


----------



## mikeacg

> Shipped out my victims white elephant prize today. Should be in his hands in 3 or 4 days. And gone in no time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


What are you sending me this time George? Ha ha ha!


----------



## duckmilk

> No beer as long as I m on pain meds. Guess I won t be taking any pain meds.
> 
> - EarlS


Don't believe everything they tell you Earl. Depends on what the meds are. Try it, you might like it ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Shipped out my victims white elephant prize today. Should be in his hands in 3 or 4 days. And gone in no time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> What are you sending me this time George? Ha ha ha!
> 
> - mikeacg


You will not be getting a awesome gift this time. I almost sent you some hackberry but the club not letting members down to the lumber barn right now. Maybe some will come your way when I can get to the barn or theY bring some to the wood rack at the club.


----------



## clieb91

> Yeah it is, Kenny. It's the price of progress. ;-)
> 
> Nice thing is that we can get Mexican Coke relatively cheap here by the case, so my shop fridge always has a few bottles of that tucked in with the shellac.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Way Jealous, We have to get it at Costco by the flat. Stopped drinking plastic bottles and cans a few years ago and it tastes so much better.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad you got through the first round in one piece, Earl!


----------



## EarlS

It's still a bit early to crack one open.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It s still a bit early to crack one open.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, hope you heal up quick and all goes well.

If all goes well, I should have my "S" today.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna push my shipping to the deadline in my typical fashion  I haven't had time to package it all up this week and don't see any sense in dropping it off this evening when it'll just sit in the Roanoke PO until Tuesday anyway. Everybody make sure yours leaves you by Tuesday night please!

Earl, heal up quick man. And maybe somebody will send you some good beer so you don't have to drink that stout.


----------



## EarlS

Found this miter saw- thoughts?


----------



## HokieKen

Go get it Earl! It's a little more modern than most discussed on here but it's a well-made box and looks complete with a good saw. I'd be looking in the $75 range for that box I think.

Post it in the Miter Saw Thread and you'll get a lot of more knowledgeable feedback.


----------



## mikeacg

> Earl, heal up quick man. And maybe somebody will send you some good beer so you don't have to drink that stout.
> 
> - HokieKen


Watch it Kenny! Them's fighting words!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

That's okay Mike. He only has one hand, I think I can take him ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Earl I don't think that miter saw has a tail- not sure how your other tools will feel about it living in the shop with them

Am I remembering right that you got a wixey readout not long ago Earl? I'm thinking about getting one for my new planer. Haven't really looked at other options but they seem to have a good following


----------



## jeffswildwood

Whoooo Hoooooo, Ken. go ahead and give me an "S". Mine is on the way!


----------



## HokieKen

I have the Wixey on my planer Grant. Haven't had to mess with it since I orginally put it on and calibrated it. Definitely worth the money.

I'll mark you Jeff


----------



## EarlS

I have a Wixey readout on my table saw, one on the planer, and one on the router. They work great and are easy to calibrate if necessary. For us old guys that can't see, the large numbers also help. Well worth the $$ and easy to install.

Back to typing up reviews.  I guess that's kind of like woodworking??


----------



## Keebler1

Earl are you gonna write a review on the wixey on your table saw?


----------



## EarlS

Already did: Wixey


----------



## Lazyman

One nice thing about the Dewalt 735 planer is that it has positive stops for 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, 1 and 1-1/4 inches which covers most of the thicknesses I usually need and the stops are dead nuts on too. I have rarely found that I need anything other than those so I've never found a need for a digital readout. When I do need something different (odd sizes or 3/8, 5/8 for example), I use the next positive stop up and then use my fractional (non-digital) caliper handy to check it after each pass as I sneak up on it.


----------



## GrantA

I didn't realize that Nathan, another notch in the belt for king of the lunchboxes!
If it weren't so tall I could run the whole 735 through the Yates American 30" I'm picking up tomorrow ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like I'm gonna be expanding…


----------



## HokieKen

double post…


----------



## bndawgs

Nice Kenny. That'll go well with the exam chair.


----------



## bndawgs

ok, hypothetically speaking, if someone was dumb enough to put wipe on poly over spray lacquer, what will happen? hypothetically of course, not like i did it or anything. smh


----------



## JohnMcClure

> the Yates American 30" I m picking up tomorrow ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


This guy…


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I've used lacquer under poly as a sealer and things worked out fine. I made sure to sand the lacquer before I sprayed poly over it.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Earl. For whatever reason I had some spray lacquer I wanted to try. But the results were less than ideal. So I added a light coat of poly after sanding. It still feels very tacky after a couple hours, so I was just wondering. I'll let it sit overnight and see what happens.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'


----------



## jeffswildwood

I didn't get a picture of my box but I can guarantee my recipient is going to get a work out unpackaging everything. Hopefully it's packed to survive anything the USPS can throw at it.


----------



## Lazyman

> I didn t realize that Nathan, another notch in the belt for king of the lunchboxes!
> If it weren t so tall I could run the whole 735 through the Yates American 30" I m picking up tomorrow ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


You probably should have a low clearance sign on that to make sure that someone doesn't try to drive a truck through it. Is it a double sided model?

The positive stop thing has me thinking though…I wonder if you could find a place to insert some blocks that would act as a positive stop for quick preset thicknesses?

And BTW, you suck in case you didn't know that already. ;-) You've got way too many cool toys.


----------



## controlfreak

Mine is officially shipped! I opted for UPS because the post office keeps letting me down and UPS picks up at my office. The fact that office paid the shipping is completely irrelevant. Beer and wood are heavy as it turns out.


----------



## GrantA

Haha no its single sided, any of you guys want dibs on my 16" double sided? It's a Woodtek branded model made by Geetech. PM me for details I can ship anywhere

The 30" is in great shape with one catch - a half moon key on one of the height adjustment shafts is MIA so S soon as it's in my shop I'll jump right on it. I should just have to disassemble and reassemble which won't be so bad since it's clean and I have a forklift as an assistant

I hope to be giving you guys a shop tour by the end of the year!


----------



## Keebler1

Making another set of bbq tools tried drilling this on the lathe and it is drilled off center. Put it on the lathe and Im not sure I can make it work. Its one of the tongs. What do yall think?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Making another set of bbq tools tried drilling this on the lathe and it is drilled off center. Put it on the lathe and Im not sure I can make it work. Its one of the tongs. What do yall think?
> 
> - Keebler1


Is the hole straight just off center? If it is it should be ok to turn. With my screwdrivers, I drill after I turn.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok guys, here's a teaser. Finally done! Just need to put finish on my stuff and it'll be all locked up! (That might have been a clue)


----------



## HokieKen

Some people call half moon keys Woodruff keys Grant. Actually, that would be everybody not in Georgia ;-)

That dude looks buff Dave. No neck and his pecs are hard as wood.


----------



## GrantA

I knew that would ruffle an engineer's feathers


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Figure it's about the time Grant starts on his swap project. Actually four days to ship, he's got a couple more days.


----------



## Keebler1

Well I started to turn that piece. Got it round and started on one of the tenons. Went to get a ferrule and only found 3 when I shouldve had 4 left. Looked in the box bag and floor and couldnt find it so i called it a night. Went out and checked the tool bag one last time before taking a shower and found it luckily. Guess ill have to get tge tongs turned tomorrow if I get time around work and getting ready to go down to lake charles.










The two pices ive got turned so far. Still have to glue it all up.


----------



## duckmilk

> The 30" is in great shape with one catch - a half moon key on one of the height adjustment shafts is MIA so S soon as it s in my shop I ll jump right on it. I should just have to disassemble and reassemble which won t be so bad since it s clean and I have a forklift as an assistant
> 
> I hope to be giving you guys a shop tour by the end of the year!
> 
> - GrantA


Hey Nathan, instead of meeting up, let's go to Grant's place this next week.


----------



## Keebler1

Make sure yall bring me back something


----------



## GrantA

Bring a trailer I'm sure you'll find some treasures. I'm about to have to decide which shapers I want to keep and see about moving a couple more


----------



## duckmilk

I happen to have a trailer, but I already have an old Delta Homecraft shaper that is a hoss.


----------



## GrantA

Worst case we can drink good beer and play with old iron! By Monday I'll have 2 36" bandsaws in the shop (long story and not my original intention but if the saw fits!) along with my other loads of stuff.
Steel is ordered for the new outdoor work area shelter, 2000 sqft of roof for the sparky stuff (forge, welder, etc) and compressors, dust collectors etc and a few parking spots. Can't wait to get that done so I can gain some space INside


----------



## Keebler1

Grant youre supposed to play with the spraky stuff right by the piles of sawdust


----------



## GrantA




----------



## BrandonW

I'm down for a road trip to Grant's place.

Also, one of you can convince me to stop using my Atlas lathe for woodturning.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - Of course, you can always try my new finishing technique - bake it in the oven to get the finish to dry. Just don't get caught.

Jeff - In addition to creative packing (Kenny's corn - a.k.a. Iowa glitter bomb) I always make sure to wrap and tape my swap items up like an Egyptian mummy. I figure removing all that tape and wrapping enhances the anticipation.

Grant - in case you didn't know - you suck. I just looked up that "little" Woodtek double sided planer. If I had some extra $$ and a bit more space, I'd be all over it. While I think my DW735 is a fine planer, a double sided, wider bed would be really nice.

I'm doing what Grant is doing only on a much smaller scale and getting rid of stuff to make some room in the shop. I've managed to clear an entire cabinet out, which means I can sell the cabinet too. Gotta make room for the lathe. No ETA on it yet, but, one of these days…..

Sadly, the drill press I found on Craigslist about never materialized.

Keebler - nice looking grill set!!!

Brandon - why would we do that? Maybe Kenny or Grant can talk you out of it.

It's only been two days and I'm suffering shop withdrawls. Do I need to seek professional help?


----------



## Lazyman

Wood chips are a great way to absorb oil from milling metal. ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

Wood chips are also good at soaking up oil in the garage when your wife knocks a jug over. DAMHIK


----------



## Woodmaster1

White elephant out for delivery according to ups. Happy hour for my victim today.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as shipped


----------



## EarlS

USPS tracking shows that my victim (I mean lucky recipient) received his package at 11:20 AM this morning. Better check your front door steps. We don't want skunked beer from sitting in the sun too long.


----------



## GrantA

Whew loaded up and rolling.


----------



## Keebler1

Grant you know how to get to texas right?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Grant you know how to get to texas right? - Keebler1


 I thought he was hauling that load to Arizona? 

These swap threads crack me up. 
Thanks for the constant source of chuckles!


----------



## Keebler1

Klutz hes dropping it off in texas on his way to arizona to pick up something else


----------



## GrantA

Oh and here's the planer on the other side of the trailer. Got a festo power feeder too! that will hopefully just work and will go on one of the shapers.


----------



## duckmilk

You need a bigger pickup Grant, that way you can haul more stuff ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I'll have a small flatbed eventually with a gooseneck trailer. The shop will have to earn that though


----------



## Keebler1

Should I turn these tongs handles a little more or do yall think theyre good. Squeezed together as far as handles will allow and its like this.


----------



## GrantA

I think tongs need to close completely Keebler. 
As an alternative to turning them more you could just sand flats on the insides for clearance


----------



## BrandonW

That's a good solution-yeah you want them to close.


----------



## BrandonW

I read that my recipient doesn't even like beer so I'm just sending him a six pack of these bad boys instead.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## mikeacg

I like the tongs that way Keebler! You gentlemen need to be offering your guests bigger pieces of meat! We are talking COOK-OUT - not a tea party!
But what the heck is that thing? A dog turd with a belt?
You guys sure must not have much to do as you are all hanging out here day and night… Don't any of you have swap items to make? I can't be the only one who is scrambling around like a chicken with its head cut off! Don't worry Kenny! I'll make it (THANK GOD for Labor Day!!!!)


----------



## BrandonW

Part of the fun of tongs is to clack them together menacingly.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike my brother saw that pen and asked me how much for one without the gold. He likes the fat pen but not the gold. He got lucky I just got another cocobolo blank and chrome/satin chrome cigar pen kit in my monthly subscription box


----------



## Cornfed1341

Got my Swap gift off today!!! Should arrive by Friday…


----------



## BenMacDonald

> You guys sure must not have much to do as you are all hanging out here day and night… Don t any of you have swap items to make? I can t be the only one who is scrambling around like a chicken with its head cut off! Don t worry Kenny! I ll make it (THANK GOD for Labor Day!!!!)
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike, you are certainly not alone. I received a package yesterday! My initital thoughts were:
1) Oh cool! Its here!
2) Thats a pretty big box.
3) Oh my goodness its here, I really need to get mine finished up and shipped….


----------



## HokieKen

Spent the day on the lake today with some family. They all have kids. I hate breeders. What could have been a very relaxing day turned in to me wanting to go to bed at 8:00 and being pissed because I can't bacause the little bastards followed me home. Grrrrrr.

Also I'm out of beer. I don't drink in front of the grandkids. But I could make an exception today.

Good to see more packages going out and that the first couple have landed in their new homes


----------



## BrandonW

> Also I'm out of beer.
> - HokieKen


Kenny, more beer is officially en route to SW Virginia. I was only trolling you with the White Claw.


----------



## GrantA

Don't worry Kenny I had a couple extra of these for you, it was tough but what are friends for right?


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike my brother saw that pen and asked me how much for one without the gold. He likes the fat pen but not the gold. He got lucky I just got another cocobolo blank and chrome/satin chrome cigar pen kit in my monthly subscription box
> 
> - Keebler1


Kev,

You posted a picture without a caption so I thought it was my obligation to help you out…


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike, you are certainly not alone. I received a package yesterday! My initital thoughts were:
> 1) Oh cool! Its here!
> 2) Thats a pretty big box.
> 3) Oh my goodness its here, I really need to get mine finished up and shipped….
> 
> - BenM


Thanks for the words of comfort Ben! Fortunately my swap hasn't arrived yet so I don't have that guilt yet…

Here's a teaser for y'all…


----------



## EarlS

Mike - Is that chocolate covered corn on the cob???

Well, since I can't work in the shop, I'm back to binge writing reviews and playing on SketchUp. Feels a lot like a work day.


----------



## HokieKen

> Here s a teaser for y all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## Keebler1

Earl if you are running out of things to do or get bored you could always do a sketchup model of this with a cutlist for me. Its for my sisters dogs. Needs to be divided into 3 kennels but I wanted to make it as 1 unit. Was thinking 2×2x2 for each kennel. Not sure what size dowels to use 1/4" and go with 1x material or 1/2" and go with 2x material


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Also I'm out of beer.
> - HokieKen
> 
> Kenny, more beer is officially en route to SW Virginia. I was only trolling you with the White Claw.
> 
> - Brandon


Southwest Virginia? Heading my way! I'll share if Ken needs some beer.


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - finally getting rain (thunderstorms). I had to rescue the garbage cans that blew down the hill and scattered trash everywhere. That's my shower for today. We are supposed to get 5" of rain over the next 4 days which is how much rain we didn't get in August.

Keelber - I'll add you to the list:

Art Deco style radio for the bluetooth speakers I bought my wife for Christmas last year
Laundry Room cabinets (upper and lower)
Living Room - coffee table, 2 end tables, sofa table, display cabinet with doors
Family Room - sofa table, end table, side table
Office - small bookcase
Master bedroom - tall chest of drawers, dresser with mirror, floor mirror
Kitchen - wall clock

hmm - maybe I'll buy some plans on line for some of this.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mike you must have Earls name!!

I should have mine ready to ship by the end of the day. Probably won't drop it to the shipping people until Tuesday. Not sure who I'm using yet. I'll see what kind of box I can fit this stuff in.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

Chocolate covered corn was actually a pretty good guess (wrong but clever!)...
I'm probably going to have to go with 2 boxes this time due to the disparity of sizes between the beer and the bonus gift… Tuesday is looking pretty good right now!


----------



## HokieKen

Hoppy Sunday boys!


----------



## clieb91

OK Good news. I am done and packed up. Just need to get it to the post office. Do you guys believe USPS is best or should it go another way? I am off on Tuesday to get Sophia started with the new excuse for school. I have the odd feeling by the time the day is over I will be asking myself how the [email protected]## I don't drink. But since I should be able to steal away briefly once she is going and since she is taking over my office I can run to drop the package off.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I always USPS Chris but it's mostly because I can usually stuff my junk into a Flat Rate Box. Others have used UPS and Fedex as well and I don't think we've ever had an issue with any of them. If you can use a FRB, go USPS. If you can't, UPS usually ends up cheaper for heavy packages.


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave,
> 
> Chocolate covered corn was actually a pretty good guess (wrong but clever!)...
> I m probably going to have to go with 2 boxes this time due to the disparity of sizes between the beer and the bonus gift… Tuesday is looking pretty good right now!
> 
> - mikeacg


I seem to rwcall you going witb two boxes last year too Mike ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

I've found that usps is cheapest for smaller packages and anything this side of the Mississippi. Larger packages and farther distances I would use ups. Sign up for an account to get 20%, off


----------



## Lazyman

Duck stopped by today and left me some beer and more of the Texas madrone. Here are the dead soldiers that did not survive his visit.










He left with this lamp that I made with the chunk of madrone he gave me a couple of months ago.


----------



## GrantA

I thought yall were coming this way?!? I bought extra wire brushes and spray bottles for the mineral spirits


----------



## Lazyman

Duck and I were going to stop by but decided to drink beer instead.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool lamp Nathan! I bet I can tell which cans were yours and which were Ducks ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Thats a nice lamp Nathan.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Sweet Lamp Nathan!



> I ve found that usps is cheapest for smaller packages and anything this side of the Mississippi. Larger packages and farther distances I would use ups. Sign up for an account to get 20%, off
> 
> - Steve


I used FED EX and paid less than $20 to ship a 12×12x12 box


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet little lamp Nathan.


----------



## Bluenote38

Finished, pictures, letter, packed, shipping Tuesday!


----------



## Bluenote38

Finished, pictures, letter, packed, shipping Tuesday!


----------



## controlfreak

It looks like my project is spending the weekend in Knoxville TN. Scheduled for a Wednesday delivery.


----------



## mikeacg

> Cool lamp Nathan! I bet I can tell which cans were yours and which were Ducks ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


You know which ones would have been mine Kenny!

Nice job on the lamp Nathan! I don't think I've ever seen Madrone (subtle hint Duckmilk? What do you want for a lumber swap?)

Had a great couple of days in my shops. I told everyone to leave me alone for the weekend as I had a MUST-SHIP project! Did have one guy who must have missed the memo as he showed up Saturday night with a bottle of bourbon distilled in Middleton, WI of all places… For a bunch of Yankees they did manage to come up with a reasonable facsimile thereof!


----------



## jeffswildwood

From the movie "Masters of Menace" from a long time ago. For the beer swappers on labor day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice lamp, Nathan!

We finished with our rock rearranging project Saturday, and got the last plant of this batch in the ground yesterday. Let me tell you, digging a two foot diameter hole, eighteen inches deep in hard-packed clay is real work. Both my wrecking bar and the new mattock got a serious workout, and without Advil, I'd be a hurting unit. And I didn't even do any serious rock work.


----------



## BrandonW

Looking good, Dave. I love the southwestern landscaping. But I don't see any ristras hanging anywhere-are you sure this is Santa Fe?

Is that your shop in the photo?


----------



## bndawgs

Put my new saw blade to work yesterday. 40 tooth rip cut blade, where have you been all my life.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brandon, the ristra is by the front door. We keep hoping the UPS guy will figure out that's the door for deliveries. Maybe mañana.

Yeah, that's my shop/motorcycle garage. A 24×24 building, divided in half.


----------



## HokieKen

40T is pretty fine for a rip blade Steve so that should leave a good surface. Be sure to review it after a bit and let us know how it holds up to thicker and tougher boards!


----------



## clieb91

Thanks All, Looks like I might try UPS. Labor Day is off to a good start, got my smaller blade on the bandsaw and looking forward to moving forward with another project that is overdue. Now that the swap project is packed and ready to go I have a number of pieces that are hanging around my shop that I need to get to.

Realized a little bit ago that I have been on the LJ website for 13 years, I joined August of 2007. A few brief absences over the years but it has been great fun and this swap was a fun way to celebrate. With my busiest and most exhausting time of year at work coming up, not sure that I am going to be able to be involved in the Knife Swap. But what I may do is attempt to build a knife for myself along with the swap as I have a blade kit I have been meaning to get to.

Hope most of ya have the day off and can get some additional shop time.

CtL


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, Chris, you're one of the original gangstas of Lumberjocks.


----------



## zoro39

Matt,
You got away cheap…Mine cost $37 FL to CA


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Kenny, it isn't hard to figure out which ones I drank.

Sorry Mike, that is all the madrone I have except for one chunk to send to Grant in exchange for the motor he sent me. Texas madrone is pretty rare and it is frowned upon to harvest it. This was a small log my cousin found in a creek bottom near his cabin in the Guadalupe Mountains in NM.

Right after I got back home from Nathan's, my wife called. She was coming back from OK with her horse trailer (and one horse) and blew-out a tire on the inside dual of her pickup. I had to go north so we could hook my pickup to the trailer, and she took the horse home while I waited for the roadside assistance guy to show up and get it back on the road. Was probably 9:30 before I got home. Now we get to spend more $$ on new tires.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck you need to tell your wife to stop taking road trips or send her with extra tires mounted on rims


----------



## mikeacg

That's what I figured Duckmilk… I know you'd hook me up if you could! Did you see the nice box I got from Kenny? A lot of dream wood - now I just need to figure out the best way to use it!
Sorry to hear about all the tire issues you've been having lately… At least no one was hurt!
Starting my weekend now! Everything is ready to be boxed once I can get over to the Post Office and gather up some flat-rate boxes. I can't see any way out of shipping 2 boxes if I want it all to get there without any damage…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad the wife and horse made it home ok. That's all that matters.

Mike, it's a good feeling to be done. I got that feeling yesterday. Package is sitting by the door and the wide will take it tomorrow. Two boxes? Earl's getting a whole bushel of corn from the sounds of it.


----------



## EarlS

Hopefully it doesn't get too hot or that bushel of corn will start popping.

Has anyone tried "Bob Lang's "New Woodworker's Guide to Sketchup Revised and Updated - $35. It looks to be a pdf book (~200 pages) with 50 videos embedded in it. I'm considering buying it so I can learn how to use SketchUp better than the hack method I currently use. I might as well learn how to use SketchUp Free since i can't do anything in the shop.


----------



## Keebler1

I havent used that guide to sketchup personally but I did listen a podcast that had great things to say about it


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of books and whatnot, the Anarchist Workbench book is now available for free electronic download.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm curious about the Sketchup thing too. I find the software completely unintuitive. I've learned AutoCAD, Abobe Illustrator, etc. no problem but Sketchup makes no sense compared to expectations set from other software. I've tried to get into it on a few occasions and it just hasn't clicked. I did find the Steve Ramsey introduction to be helpful though.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Brandon don't feel bad I taught CAD with Autocad, inventor pro I find sketchup hard to learn because once you have cad system down it's hard to use a different process. I had a problem learning solidworks it just Took me some time learning the commands.


----------



## mikeacg

Sketch-up reminds me of Blender. They are both free but use odd mouse buttons and terminology to do what they do. However, I now use them both, and despite the idiosyncrasies I am addicted to them. I don't use them every day (which makes it a bit more complicated) but I like the results I get when I take the time to get my brain up to speed again. I use sketch-up to create rough 3D layouts that I can walk around in to help me visualize what I am trying to build. I use Blender to modify 3D models quickly to rough out shapes for carving. I tweak the results (smoothing, reproportioning, combining shapes, etc. in another program like Zbrush Core) before I bring them into Aspire for CNC carving.


----------



## duckmilk

I think Nathan should do a project post on the lamp. He made it for me to give to my nephew and his new wife as a wedding present. It is really A LOT better looking in person than the pictures reveal. Thanks a bunch Nathan!!! I love it!


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to order the Woodworker's Guide to Sketchup. I'll let everyone know how it works out.

Ship date is today, that means Grant only has 3 more working days to start his project.

Don't forget to tell Kenny when you ship or receive so he can take care of the P's and Q's.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kenny's smart! He seems to be holding out on the "R"s so no one can figure out who got who. ))


----------



## HokieKen

You guessed it Jeff! Actually, I was just waiting for more than one person to recieve ;-)

Today is the day boys! If you haven't shipped yet, get er done and let me know when you do! I'll update Ss and Rs in the OP shortly.


----------



## Keebler1

Guys sorry to do this o yall but i am thinking i am going to stay down in lake charles for a second week which means I wont be home to see or reveal what I got till the 19th. If its ok with everyone and my sender wants to reveal what he sent on monday im ok with that. Plans may change will let yall know


----------



## HokieKen

Took a kid to McDs yesterday and saw this in front of me. You know this dude Earl?


----------



## jeffswildwood

There is one of you who will get an "R" today. Package out for delivery. Watch your porches!


----------



## controlfreak

Kenny has started selling "S", that's why he stopped giving them out.


----------



## bndawgs

Is locust wood good for anything?

saw an ad for someone taking one down. wondering if it's worth getting any logs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Black locust or honey locust, Steve? Black is "a very hard and strong wood, competing with Hickory (Carya genus) as the strongest and stiffest domestic timber: but with more stability and rot resistance," so yeah, that's worth having. Honey locust is a different species, and not as good, but hey, it's still wood.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - since you couldn't come to heaven this year, heaven came to you. It's a truckload of corn for you.


----------



## bndawgs

Dave, thanks for the info. The ad didn't mention, but if I'm around I might try to get some of it. I've seen this tree service post before and they aren't the best about responding to their own ads.


----------



## HokieKen

Locust is handy stuff Steve. It's good for turning and makes nice tool handles. Black is preferable I think but I've seen some nice turning from Honey Locust.

I've updated the Ss and Rs in the OP. If I missed any, sound off!


----------



## HokieKen

> Guys sorry to do this o yall but i am thinking i am going to stay down in lake charles for a second week which means I wont be home to see or reveal what I got till the 19th. If its ok with everyone and my sender wants to reveal what he sent on monday im ok with that. Plans may change will let yall know
> 
> - Keebler1


Stuff happens Keebler. Don't sweat it man! I'll let Keebler's sender decide what they want to do. They can either post their own pics of what they sent him when we do reveals or they can wait until Keebler gets back home so he can post the pics himself. Your call.


----------



## bndawgs

Finally finished this thing. But I didn't use up as many scraps as I had hoped.


----------



## Bluenote38

Mark me as SHIPPED!!


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler never likes to reveal on reveal day lol


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool truck Steve!

Gotcha Bill 

Keebler is on the road during the week I think and doesn't get home until Friday night usually. So he usually doesn't get his swap goodies until then. Looks like 2 Fridays this time. Poor guy.


----------



## BrandonW

Kenny, you can mark me as R too.


----------



## bndawgs

eBay.com is offering a $25 Off $25.01+ Purchases w/ coupon code HAPPY25 (apply at checkout) valid for select eBay Account. Shipping may vary depending on the item you're purchasing.

trying to think of something i want so i can see if this code works


----------



## DavePolaschek

The eBay code is if you've been with them "since the beginning" which means 2001 or so, I think.

Worked for me.


----------



## bndawgs

damn, code didn't work for me


----------



## bndawgs

> The eBay code is if you've been with them "since the beginning" which means 2001 or so, I think.
> 
> Worked for me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


it may be something else as I was looking at my ebay messages and they sent me a happy 25 yr anniversary message.


----------



## HokieKen

Didn't work for me either. I've only been a member since 2004.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is locust wood good for anything?
> 
> saw an ad for someone taking one down. wondering if it s worth getting any logs.
> 
> - Steve


I've used locust for turning and *really* liked it. It has a unique beautiy to it and glows under black light. I would love to try some board stock!


----------



## EarlS

How's the weather? My folks live in WY. It was 97 deg yesterday. This morning:










guess what that white stuff is?


----------



## HokieKen

That's just ridiculous Earl.


----------



## EarlS

I just got a text from Dad. 11" of snow where they live. 18" at the foot of the mountain. Power is out and the wind is blowing sustained 20 mph with gusts to 35.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We woke up to smoke. 20 mph wind now, gusts near 40. It's recycling day, and most people didn't put rocks on top of their recycling carts do milk jugs, cardboard, and aluminum cans are all over the neighborhood.

Temp is high 50s, so it's pleasant outside if you can get out of the wind. Which you can't.

Rain/snow won't start here until sunset or so. And hopefully the wind and rain will clear out some of the smoke. Supposed to get almost 1.5 inches of rain between now and Thursday, which will leave us 2 short on this year's nonsoon. Heck of a time to be landscaping a yard.

Oh well. Shop time and maybe a run to town to register to vote today. If we can get an appointment.


----------



## HokieKen

I woke up to 70 degrees and sunshine. Sorry it sucks so bad everywhere else ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

55F and pouring rain in Detroit! If it was snow we'd probably have that 18 inches


----------



## controlfreak

Was 65 deg for my morning run at 4:30 and now 70 with full sun, I'll take it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Steve! Coupon worked for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mark me as shipped!


----------



## ArlinEastman

So how is the trading going with everyone.


----------



## Woodmaster1

You got snow today we will get snow in December


----------



## mikeacg

> I woke up to 70 degrees and sunshine. Sorry it sucks so bad everywhere else ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


No snow but it is cold up here!

Kenny - check your email! I sent you a message!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - check your email! I sent you a message!!
> 
> - mikeacg


Just sent you one back Mike!


----------



## duckmilk

My son lives just north of Denver, snowing but it is 34 deg and melting. That will be ice in the morning.

Another tire story: my wife was on the riding mower last evening and was wondering why it was so hard to make turns, that is until a front tire came off the rim. No damage to the tire. I got it put back on about an hour ago.

4 new tires on her pickup will be just under $1K.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good bit less than I had to pay for 4 tires on our Audi Duck. Stupid German cars…

Are you sure that letting your wife drive things is a good idea? ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> That s a good bit less than I had to pay for 4 tires on our Audi Duck. Stupid German cars…
> 
> Are you sure that letting your wife drive things is a good idea? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Letting her drive the mower is questionable Kenny. She has a tendency to run over, or into, things a lot. But, she paid for the mower, I just fix it.
She's pretty careful hauling her horses though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> 4 new tires on her pickup will be just under $1K.


Huh! That's about $100 cheaper per corner than I paid, Duck. You buying "Bob's Pretty Good Tires, we have plies!" ? Mine were cheap and Chinese, but my tire guy in MN said they'd last pretty well.


----------



## mikeacg

Got the message Kenny! Call me shipped!

Duck - She needs to quit off-roading that pick-me-up!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down Mike  I've heard from Grant and he'll be shipping late (I know, try to contain your surprise) but he'll be expediting it to still make it to its destination before the weekend ;-) I know Chris was packed and ready to drop it off today. Just give me confirmation when you do Chris. Still need the status of JD77 and BenM unless I missed it somewhere along the way.


----------



## HokieKen

I also got a heads-up from USPS that I have package out for delivery today. And it isn't anything that I ordered )) Gotta cut grass after work. That should give some foreign beer a couple of hours to chill before it disappears


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So how is the trading going with everyone.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, looks like it's getting close to reveal day. Better keep checking in.


----------



## JD77

I have shipped. Its been done for two weeks, but all the neighborhood old guys needed to check it out before I shipped. None of them were able to make it around while I was actually working in it due to COVID and summer heat. It also explains why I was done two weeks early without any "supervision". I seriously had the last viewing at 9pm last night. I never knew how vicariously important my occasional shop projects have become. 
There was also great interest in my salvaging two busted lawnmowers into one running mower. Apparently swapping motors of different brands qualifies me as a demigod…it is the same bolt pattern for the last 60 years, but its nice to know that there is a "man with a shop" in the neighborhood 
-JD


----------



## HokieKen

LOL that's funny JD. Good job entertaining the retirees ;-) My neighbors are 90% old dudes and they'll chew my ear off but they have little interest in what goes on in my shop most of the time. I'm glad for that too. I like to keep social interactions with neighbors outside of my shop. Preferably off my property all together 

I'll give you an S!


----------



## JD77

> Guys sorry to do this o yall but i am thinking i am going to stay down in lake charles for a second week which means I wont be home to see or reveal what I got till the 19th. If its ok with everyone and my sender wants to reveal what he sent on monday im ok with that. Plans may change will let yall know
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler, If your sender is like me, he didn't take any pics of the finished product (for the second swap in a row) and was planning on acting like he was just gonna borrow his recipient's pics. I hope my recipient takes good photos….


----------



## JD77

> I ll give you an R!
> 
> - HokieKen


Man, I was excited and just checked the porch! Nothing! I think you mean "S"?


----------



## Lazyman

Don't get me started complaining about Sketchup…too late. I am either getting dumber or Sketchup has gotten harder to use-maybe a little of both. It is not great for 3D printing or CNC IMO and the free version cannot import and export other formats easily when you find a design online you want to import for modification. I actually had to install the ancient version 7 to be able to import some Autocad files. You have to pay for a pro license to get more import and export formats in later versions. They seem to take away features from every new release of the free version. One of the most infuriating things is drawing small curves or circles. It draws curves with line segments and for small ones, that for some reason causes a problem if you draw something like a 1/4 radius or smaller curve. Their solution is to scale everything up to 100 or 1000 times, draw your curves and shrink it back down. PITA. I would like to switch to Fusion 360 but unlearning SU makes that even harder because some of the basic things are literally backwards in comparison. Because I know SU well enough, I just keep going back to make basic drawings with it, even though I swear at it nearly every time I use it lately. The 2017 version, which is the last free desktop version if I recall, has been crashing and freezing up lately too. BTW, Mathias Wandel's SU tutorial on woodgears.ca was pretty basic but was the tutorial that sort of made it all click for me.

Rant over.


----------



## Lazyman

> I think Nathan should do a project post on the lamp. He made it for me to give to my nephew and his new wife as a wedding present. It is really A LOT better looking in person than the pictures reveal. Thanks a bunch Nathan!!! I love it!
> 
> - duckmilk


 I agree that pictures don't quite do it justice. I do plan to post a project on it. I am glad you like it and thanks for the beer!

EDIT: Since this is a beer swap and I'm not actually in it and can break the reveal rules, I'll post the beers Duck swapped for the lamp. 
EDIT2: BTW Kenny. That Roggenhund is supposed to be a Rye IPA. Really looking forward to trying that one.


----------



## duckmilk

So, we accidentally participated without officially participating? Odd set of circumstances.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Mark me as 'R' just received my swap box!


----------



## BrandonW

That eBay coupon worked nicely (I've been a member since 2000). The challenge is to spend the least amount of money above the $25. I ended up getting pencils with the coupon - does that surprise anyone?


----------



## mikeacg

> Mark me as 'R' just received my swap box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cornfed1341


Well take good pictures Cornfed as your sender is a slacker! Ha ha ha! (I couldn't help myself Kev!)

I'm kind of glad that I haven't received anything yet as I always hate getting my swap pelf before I even ship mine out!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Someone has a package on their front porch! Better check guy's. Just sayin'


----------



## clieb91

Well made it through he first day of Virtual High School with minimal issues. Lets hope it sorts out soon. Was tied up listening for her to ask for help most of the day but I did take a break around lunch and get my package dropped off and it is on its way south… Also just about 2 hours ago I met the 2nd postman; not real sure what that was about, at the mailbox and carried my box into the house. Looking forward to a few drinks and got the perfect place for a really cool project.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I gots myself a really primo package today too  Shows exactly the kind of creativity I love to see in these swaps! Unfortunately, the beer didn't have time to chill yet so I'm draining one that I already had in the fridge.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yesterdays cook out. One massive steak, shrimp and pineapple kabobs, beans and a really good dark beer.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Someone has a package on their front porch! Better check guy s. Just sayin
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Got excited for a minute… Thought it might be me. It wasn't :-( but soon!!


----------



## BenMacDonald

Mark me shipped! Set to arrive on Friday 


> I gots myself a really primo package today too  Shows exactly the kind of creativity I love to see in these swaps! Unfortunately, the beer didn't have time to chill yet so I'm draining one that I already had in the fridge.
> - HokieKen


Opening gifts before Christmas?! Didn't know this group believed in total anarchy.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike lol I remembered to take pictures this time except for the beer sent. Hope you like it cornfed


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Package I sent will arrive Friday too.


----------



## controlfreak

Today is he day my outbound package finds a new home. I can only hope its not dripping. I am pretty sure the joints will hold.


----------



## HokieKen

For anyone that's not clear, you can open your package as soon as it arrives! Just take pictures of what you get (including the beers) to post on reveal day. And by all means, start sampling your new brews 

It looks like a lot of packages aren't scheduled to be delivered until Friday, including mine, so I think we'll just stick with the Monday reveal. We could do it Saturday but I'll be out of town and busy all weekend so I don't want to. And I'm the boss ;-) Plus reveal day will make work a lot more bearable on Monday )


----------



## EarlS

Looks like Jeff was sampling one of his new beers.

I'm going to check the porch again just in case the box might have been delivered last night after dark. I'd hate for it to get wet with all of the rain we are getting (5" in 4 days). My lawn, water and sewer bills, and electricity bills are all much happier with the cool, wet weather. Now I need to put some fertilizer down so I can mow the grass more often.


----------



## HokieKen

I think all the Rs and Ss are update appropriately in the OP. If not let me know. Y'all let me know when you receive your package if you haven't already so I can make sure we don't have any packages floating out in the ether.

Jeff - Holy crap that looks delicious! I'd even drink that beer if I got the steak and kabobs to go with it 

Earl - You can quit checking the porch. I'm pretty sure I gave Grant your name so since reveals will start at 12:00 am Eastern on Monday, I imagine a drone will land on your front lawn with your package around 10 pm on Sunday. That dude has never shipped a swap package on time but he's also never had a package be late for reveals. Good thing he does shipping logistics for a living ;-)

And I'm just kidding. Grant probably might not have your name. Grab your cape and hit the porch.


----------



## controlfreak

Don't forget to let these beers settle a bit, and I mean not just freshly chilled, before opening. They have been subjected to extreme shaking.


----------



## HokieKen

I shook mine up for about an hour before I packaged them. That way the relatively sedate trip in shipping will actually relieve the pressure. I also put them in the oven for a couple of hours so they should also cool off in transit. My recipient should be able to crack open a nice cold beer as soon as they open the box thanks to my foresight. You're welcome.


----------



## BrandonW

I put small pinholes in the cans of the beer I sent out. I heard that oxygen is good for them.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> I put small pinholes in the cans of the beer I sent out. I heard that oxygen is good for them.
> 
> - Brandon


I just sent empties, why risk losing a good beer in transit. That would be alcohol abuse


----------



## bndawgs

At an old HS job, we used to poke tiny holes in the soda cans of co-workers and watch as it would dribble on their shirt as they drank them.


----------



## EarlS

You all have it wrong. I threw my box around for a while after making sure I didn't put enough cushioning around the cans. That way I have plausible deniability. I can blame USPS. The corn kernels weren't quite dry either so their might be a bit of yeast growing in there too.


----------



## BenMacDonald

Wait, some of y'all sent finished beers? I thought we were sending yeast samples… hope my recipient likes chemistry, or baking, or plain tasty tasty yeast.

Thanks for clarifying Kenny we can open anytime. Delayed gratification is overrated anyways


----------



## Woodmaster1

A package of goodies got dropped of today.


----------



## EarlS

Based on Kenny's hints, I'm assuming Grant is my sender, and he is on his way up here with a truckload of primo old steel equipment, and a case of good, cold beer for the swap.


----------



## BrandonW

Grant, if you need to lighten your load on the way to Iowa, just stop by my place in N Georgia.


----------



## controlfreak

I just sent Hops, gee wiz do I have to do everything for you folks


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You all are better than I am. I sent recycled beer. I tried not to touch the part you put your mouth on with my junk. I mostly did ok.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I wanted mine to arrive cold so I froze them before shipping. Should be OK.


----------



## HokieKen

> You all are better than I am. I sent recycled beer. I tried not to touch the part you put your mouth on with my junk. I mostly did ok.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


So you got your junk in the bottles without touching the rim? Impressive.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You all are better than I am. I sent recycled beer. I tried not to touch the part you put your mouth on with my junk. I mostly did ok.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> So you got your junk in the bottles without touching the rim? Impressive.
> 
> - HokieKen


I can just aim Kenny. Well, like I said "mostly".


----------



## JD77

Mark me as "Received". Just in time, too, I was down to my last cold one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dang JD!!! All the way from Italy!


----------



## Cornfed1341

> You all are better than I am. I sent recycled beer. I tried not to touch the part you put your mouth on with my junk. I mostly did ok.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> So you got your junk in the bottles without touching the rim? Impressive.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I can just aim Kenny. Well, like I said "mostly".
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


How much aiming is involved if your junk is that small?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wouldn't know Matt.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow JD. I bet there's a major award in that box.


----------



## JD77

Dave, let's hope the beer isn't from Italy.

Kenny, I'd say so. The joinery is way nicer than the crap I sent out.

JD


----------



## controlfreak

No beer on the porch when I got home, screw this I am outta here!


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny and Jeff, VA spirits are 20% off tomorrow at the ABC store in case you are interested. In store only


----------



## bndawgs

I'm going to need something after dropping my combination square and now having it act up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny and Jeff, VA spirits are 20% off tomorrow at the ABC store in case you are interested. In store only
> 
> - Steve


Whooooo Hoooooo, time to make a trip to the alpha bravo charlie store.


----------



## HokieKen

No beer at the ABC store. I'll pass…

Steve, how is your combo square acting up?


----------



## bndawgs

> No beer at the ABC store. I'll pass…
> 
> Steve, how is your combo square acting up?
> 
> - HokieKen


After I dropped it, now when I loosen the screw, the ruler doesn't free up to allow for adjustment. I have to tap on it to get the pin to disengage.


----------



## HokieKen

Take it apart and see of there is a gouge on the locking pin Steve. Might just need to be polished up. Or you might need to stretch the spring some. Then buy a Starrett.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like one of the repair jobs where I would completely disassemble it, blow the dust out, lubricate the bits that are supposed to be slippery, say "Huh!" and put it all back together to find it works perfectly again, Steve. It's kinda depressing but yet impressive how often that works. And how often it fails if I don't say, "Huh!"


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I already started looking at the Starretts and wondering if the chrome ruler was worth the extra $.

It's a pec blem, so it's somewhat decent. I'll take it apart tomorrow and see if anything looks out of sorts.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just remember to say, "Huh!" before putting it back together. And sound good and confused about why the stupid thing doesn't work right. I'm convinced there's some god of tools listening for that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Steve I have Starrett and Pec seconds and I have had a pin on one of my Pecs fail. Same thing. I dont even think I dropped it. Might have tightened the pin too much? Either way it's a pain. I haven't tried repairing mine yet. Just haven't taken the time. I have too many layout tools I think so I just switch it up. I'll try fixing mine right now and see how it goes. I think the tooth on the pin is too small now.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I've had a the 6" and 12" Starretts combination chrome squares and a 4" reading double square for several years. Believe it or not, it is hard to see the graduations due to surface scratches and the way the light reflects off the blade. I have to move it around until the light hits it just right. If I get another one, I'd go with the regular finish.


----------



## Keebler1

Blasphemy Earl everything should be in chrome


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer the satin finished scales from Starrett. It's actually one of my favorite things about them. I can actually read the 1/64 graduations on them.

PEC is a solid tool Steve. You can order the pins for them. Unless something else got damaged, I'd just do that.

Then still buy a Starrett. But in a different size.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! Looks like the package I sent decided to put a little oomph in its step. It's out for delivery. Someone's getting a package a day early! Keep an eye out guys.


----------



## controlfreak

If its the USPS I wouldn't bet on it Dave. I sent a money order to Bandit August 4th and it hasn't showed up or been returned yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That sucks CF but we've had packages work their way to recipients since that date. I think yours is unfortunately a singled out cause.

PayPal, zelle, Venmo, google wallet, Apple Pay, etc…..wtf is a money order doing in the mail??


----------



## HokieKen

Tracking says my package will be delivered on Saturday. USPS is getting horrible. I dropped it off on Tuesday morning. This time last year, that would have meant a Thursday delivery to most anywhere in the CONUS. Friday at the latest. Grrrr. At least it won't spend a weekend sitting in storage I guess.

The sooner we can do away with cash, checks, money orders, etc. the better. I can think of very few systems more antiquated or less necessary than physical currency…


----------



## bndawgs

Rockler has their storage cart plans for free


----------



## controlfreak

I have been having goofy stuff happen with USPS lately. Beyond the MO issue above I ordered blind color samples. After about two week I called to ask why no samples arrived. She said it looks like they made it to my local post office but are now being returned. She sent out more samples and they arrived one day before the now three week old order arrived. The delayed one also had $3.80 postage due slip in the mail box too. Other orders will get to the post office and go un-scanned for 3 or 4 days before showing up. No real rhyme or reason.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have been having goofy stuff happen with USPS lately. Beyond the MO issue above I ordered blind color samples. ...
> 
> - controlfreak


Why do blind people care what color stuff is?


----------



## controlfreak

I guess I should have said "window blind" for the folks in VA.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now you'll just confuse him. He knows what color blind is but not window blind.


----------



## HokieKen

You mean there are people that can't see windows?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Other orders will get to the post office and go un-scanned for 3 or 4 days before showing up. No real rhyme or reason.


Most of the 700-some sorting machines that have been removed are the ones for sorting first class mail. The ripple effect means that if the post office gets more first class mail, now humans have to sort that (because first-class mail is the top priority), which means there are fewer humans available to sort packages.

Also, my local mail carrier has basically given up on doing scans when he picks up his load at the post office because it would take him an extra half-hour or hour to to that, and now they don't want to pay him overtime, so in order to get everything delivered on the same day he picks it up, he just grabs it and goes. And on a Tuesday after a holiday, he puts in a long day and gets no OT. Then he takes a long lunch-break some day later in the week.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone in the northern part of the country has a package waiting!!! Check your porches!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As far as usps goes. Last night the package I sent said Friday delivery. This morning, out for delivery so for me, usps did ok on this one.


----------



## EarlS

Just had a bit of excitement. The FedEx guy was parked in front of the house. Unfortunately, he was taking stuff to the neighbor across the street. After that let down, I stumbled back inside, put some clothes on and hung up the cape to dry.

This is the last time I listen to Kenny and stand out in the wind and cold rain wearing just a cape.


----------



## HokieKen

Grant hasn't even started on your package yet Earl. You might as well leave the cape on the hook brother.


----------



## controlfreak

> Now you'll just confuse him. He knows what color blind is but not window blind.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Makes me think of the reason I ask job applicants if they are color blind. I have techs connecting and spicing wires as part of their job. One day I told one to get a box of red wire and he comes back with black and I say "I said red" he says "What color is this?" I said "How do you wire up devices and equipment?" "I usually guess pretty good". I had to lay eyes on every connection he touched.


----------



## mikeacg

> This is the last time I listen to Kenny and stand out in the wind and cold rain wearing just a cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


Did you have that flower in your ear Earl? I'm guessing that would make a big difference!!! Especially in Iowa!


----------



## mikeacg

> Someone in the northern part of the country has a package waiting!!! Check your porches!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Nope! Nothing here yet Dave! (I'm guessing I must be the northernmost member…)


----------



## Bluenote38

Wahoo!! Mark me as having received a box of fun!!


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha down Bill.


----------



## controlfreak

Still no beer love :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Yours is on the way CF. I do know that much ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So Grant doesn't have CF?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. That's what I said ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well tomorrow we should have a handful of R's. Pretty exciting. Close to wrapping this up and revealing.


----------



## EarlS

Grant's not posting which means he's hard at working making my swap item and researching beer….... or driving up here.

CF - I'm wondering what spices you use on wiring? Asking for a friend….(Kenny)

Guess I'd better start reading the SketchUp for Woodworkers manual now.


----------



## HokieKen

Spicing wires ha! Good catch Earl, I missed that one


----------



## GrantA

I'm never far away don't worry, I've been dealing with pain in arse issues yesterday and today, rest assured most of my items are scheduled to deliver tomorrow and the remainder will be Sat or mon. After this I will probably just stick to posting random acquisitions in your swap threads and watching the fun, just too much going on lol

Yesterday as soon as I left town to return the lift trailer we got the equipment gold mine on I got a call from the pool contractor (I got my shop so the girls get their pool) that they hit a piece of conduit. I said bs it must be an irrigation line. Then they sent this pic. 








DAHMIT I would've bet good money on it being in the next row of pines over. I buried it 8 years ago so meh…

It looked OK in the pic but the breaker was tripped and sure enough the wires were skinned there, and regardless the wire needed to be moved so I had to buy a 120ft piece of service cable and some new conduit/splice connectors. My dad the badass showed up a few hours after the call with a mini-excavator and started digging. That was yesterday around 4pm, we worked til almost midnight and had the lines reconnected, finished the conduit and dirt work today. 
Dad just doesn't stop, sometimes he drives me nuts but I'm really just hoping I can fill his shoes one day 









Obligatory red tape, which was in the old trench, put there by yours truly! Pro tip- if you are digging and find caution tape grab a shovel and carefully explore!









All good now… And the home shop has power again 

Day 2 end of day swimmin' hole ;-p









Earl I always put a little cayenne on wires, dont you?


----------



## EarlS

Didn't the pool contractor have to do a locate? No one digs a hole of any kind around here without getting locates for everything that is buried. So the girls get a hole in the ground and some plastic draped over the sides? Sounds like a good red neck pool.

I prefer a cool ranch dipping sauce for my wires to offest that sharp little tingle you get when you take the first bite.

BTW - I don't think Kenny will let you out of future beer swaps.


----------



## GrantA

Oh I'm always down for a beer swap. It's the other stuff that gets me in trouble lol 
Nah locate is required for digging near a road but I picked where I wanted a hole, and I showed them where (softly- I thought) the wires were. I was sure of it but I was wrong. I'll chalk it up to another 2020 thing. Or just another thing where Grant was involved 
Either way is over and done with now, power through it!

Ranch is not a spice it's a sauce for folks who can't handle the spice and don't like cheese, otherwise they'd use blue cheese ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Bleu Cheese isn't cheese. Blech.

Good call digging the pool right at the end of the hottest summer on record.

;-)


----------



## controlfreak

> Spicing wires ha! Good catch Earl, I missed that one
> 
> - HokieKen


Not that I am a good typist anyway but my Bluetooth keyboard likes to randomly drop letters. Between that and auto correct I am often surprised that my comments have not started global conflicts by now.


----------



## EarlS

CF - hope you don't mind us poking a bit of fun your way.

I new I should have sent Kenny a selection of Bleu and Stilton cheeses. Yum!!!! On the other hand, I'm not a big fan of cayenne, or other hot spices.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure CF can take a lil ribbing Earl. If not, I'll tell him what I tell my grandkids: If you're gonna cry, do it silently.



> ...
> Dad just doesn t stop, sometimes he drives me nuts …
> 
> - GrantA


You mean your Dad starts a job and finishes it all in one continuous stretch? I bet that does make you crazy ;-)



> ..., rest assured most of my items are scheduled to deliver tomorrow and the remainder will be Sat or mon. ...
> 
> - GrantA


I'll give you a lower case s for now. I'll upgrade it when you ship the rest. Think maybe you could get your dad do your swap projects from now on?


----------



## controlfreak

I can take it Earl, even if it hurts. One of my kids poked my large beer gut once and asked "when is it due?" The whole family thought it was very funny. But it did get me off my ass and shed 50 pounds so it all worked out.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL CF. My wife asked me the same thing once. I said "don't worry about it, it isn't yours" and had a beer and some chips. It seems you have healthier reactions.


----------



## controlfreak

> My wife asked me the same thing once. I said "don t worry about it, it isn t yours"
> 
> - HokieKen


I love it


----------



## HokieKen

I hope somebody is caped up. My package is showing "out for delivery"


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant your dad is a beast. You are a lucky man.


----------



## bndawgs

I think I'm ready for another project. Do I feel like trying to tackle a Pennsylvania spice box?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

woodsmith has good plans for that you have choices of doors Choose a raised-panel door or a marquetry :<))


----------



## bndawgs

I actually bought some plans from FWW when they were on sale. They were free with $5 for shipping.

I'm tempted to get the Woodsmith ones as well to compliment the FWW ones. I'm worried about joinery as most call for dovetail construction. And the stopped dadoes and all the router work and all the wood I'll need to prep. sigh… maybe i'll just build a monster truck for my other son. lol


----------



## bndawgs

Mainly I want to build a jewelry box with a secret compartment for my daughter


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yupp cant go wrong with a monster truck go like half scale LOL :<)))))


----------



## EarlS

> I hope somebody is caped up. My package is showing "out for delivery"
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm not falling for that one again. It's cold, windy, and rainy out there. Plus my cape is still drying. Also, my wife asked if I noticed that the police seem to be driving by more often too.


----------



## controlfreak

I have some cold beer in the truck I just bought. Waiting for a good moment to sneak it into the office beer fridge. All this beer talk is making me thirsty


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yesterday as soon as I left town to return the lift trailer we got the equipment gold mine on I got a call from the pool contractor (I got my shop so the girls get their pool) that they hit a piece of conduit. I said bs it must be an irrigation line.
> 
> - GrantA


That's why you get an above ground pool, they cost less and devalue your property at the same time, plue if you grow a mullet, no one is surprised. Bonus: Less digging!


----------



## DavePolaschek

With you guys waiting to reveal, is it too early to post a teaser for the knife swap? This is what happens when you get 2.5 yards of "free" dirt delivered while in the middle of something else.


----------



## zoro39

Kenny,
Please mark me in the R column and Thank









You Richard


----------



## HokieKen

> That s why you get an above ground pool, they cost less and devalue your property at the same time, plue if you grow a mullet, no one is surprised. Bonus: Less digging!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Grow? You mean grow longer I think.


----------



## HokieKen

One of you lucky bastards has a box full of mediocre beer and a tubafor waiting on your porch…


----------



## mikeacg

I received a package today but there were no tubafors… Just a bunch of great looking beers (so it didn't come from you - Wait! That sounded bad… You did send pretty good beer the last time - but no tubafors!!!!)
I'm ready for happy hour!!!


----------



## HokieKen

If I sent good beers it was on accident Mike. I want em back! ;-)

I'll give you an R!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mark me with a lower case R please.


----------



## EarlS

My Precious finally arrived….....

And my eldest daughter promptly took it…......

Oh yeah - and there was a whole bunch of good looking bottles of beer with it. A couple of them look like there might be some beer in them too.


----------



## controlfreak

I hadn't thought about kids getting the box first. "look Dad, someone sent you a nice woodworking project" "What beer, I didn't find any beer in there. They must have confiscated it" Everybody knows you can't ship beer because minors could get it…..hypothetically speaking of course..


----------



## HokieKen

So controfreak and Keebler are still outstanding, right? I know Keebler isn't home so can his sender check tracking and see if it has been delivered? And I know CF's sender shipped on Tuesday so it should be hitting today or tomorrow. Can his sender check tracking as well and just shoot me a PM and let me know if there have been any delays on his package.

And I know Mike and Dave's packages were shipped in 2 shipments so they should each have another box coming this weekend hopefully.


----------



## controlfreak

I just got home and well…..I am kicking the dogs cuz I ain't no beer yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Whoa whoa whoa CF, I don't think it's the dogs fault you haven't turned into beer yet.


----------



## controlfreak

USPS almost never comes this late but UPS does so maybe there is hope.


----------



## EarlS

My eldest daughter will be 23 in December, and my youngest is 20 so opening a box of beer isn't an issue.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone know what magnolia is like to turn? Grabbed a couple of logs today to take home?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny just checked with my wife no beer yet


----------



## controlfreak

nada


----------



## HokieKen

Look out tomorrow fellas!


----------



## HokieKen

My first swap beer. Had to keep its identity secret so as not to out my sender. It's moderately mediocre. I'd definitely drink it in an emergency.


----------



## controlfreak

I totally recognize that tomato. No wait that's not the kitchen, why is a tomato in the shop?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny likes sawdust with his snacks


----------



## HokieKen

Because my wife thinks whenever her dad runs out of tomatoes that she can just let him take some of mine. So I keep a couple of good ones in the shop so she doesn't give them away


----------



## duckmilk

> Good call digging the pool right at the end of the hottest summer on record.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Grant and I must be on the same wavelength, I'm just now insulating my overhead doors.


----------



## mikeacg

> I totally recognize that tomato. No wait that s not the kitchen, why is a tomato in the shop?
> 
> - controlfreak


You might not want to know the answer to that question CF! What happens in the shop, stays in the shop….


----------



## controlfreak

Morning folks. I feel like a mean dog laying in wait for the postman….woof


----------



## HokieKen

We hope CF. The tracking says "later than expected but still in route to its destination". It was scheduled for yesterday. It's coming from the land of wildfires so hopefully it's only a day delay. Sorry man. Fingers crossed.


----------



## controlfreak

Letter mail just dropped off but it is not uncommon for the carrier to do the mail box route and than come back around with the packages. It's the pinnacle of efficiency.


----------



## mikeacg

> We hope CF. The tracking says "later than expected but still in route to its destination". It was scheduled for yesterday. It's coming from the land of wildfires so hopefully it's only a day delay. Sorry man. Fingers crossed.
> 
> - HokieKen


Same thing on my second package Kenny! They both left here at the same time but one of them is taking a scenic vacation apparently…


----------



## controlfreak

Well it looks like USPS missed me again. I am willing to bet the tracking has not been scanned in two or three days which means it has been in the Spartanburg post office less than a mile away or in Greenville 30 miles away for probably 48 hours or more. They do this to me all time. It's all good, I am used to it.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer thirty guys. This is one that Duck gave me last week. Really strong rye flavor on this one.


----------



## clieb91

Morning All, I just checked and for some reason the 3 day package I sent on Tuesday is still in transit but last scanned in a state too far south of where it belongs.

CtL


----------



## controlfreak

I don't know who I ticked off at the post office but I must have done it good.

They lost my money order and are making me wait 90 days before I have to pay $5 to get my $30 back.

They delayed my *WINDOW* blind color samples so long that the replacement sent two weeks later arrive one day apart. Note: Bold is for Kenny.

A saw shipped from Florida sat in no mans land for three days before arriving.

Another saw had the handle broke in three pieces.

I am shaving with dull blades because Dollar Shave Club is "in shipping" for well over a week now.

It is what it is I guess.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I don t know who I ticked off at the post office but I must have done it good.
> 
> They lost my money order and are making me wait 90 days before I have to pay $5 to get my $30 back.
> 
> They delayed my *WINDOW* blind color samples so long that the replacement sent two weeks later arrive one day apart. Note: Bold is for Kenny.
> 
> A saw shipped from Florida sat in no mans land for three days before arriving.
> 
> Another saw had the handle broke in three pieces.
> 
> I am shaving with dull blades because Dollar Shave Club is "in shipping" for well over a week now.
> 
> It is what it is I guess.
> 
> - controlfreak


welcome to 2020 cf :<((

this is getting exciting now reveals tommorow ? :<)))))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry CF. Looks like Keebler's package is also in limbo…

What do y'all think, do we delay reveals? I'm good either way.


----------



## EarlS

I'm good either way.

Seems to me USPS quality went down the toilet about the time that the whole mail-in ballot issue came up and the OT was cut back. I'm wondering if the USPS workers unions decided to do a slow down? I've seen unions do that during contract negotiations.

I just posted a review and I'm reminded why I don't do many of them. It took well over an hour to write up and edit. Still, I'm glad folks write them up and I think it is the responsible thing to do so that we can share our experiences with the various woodworking products with others.

I'm off to put grass seed and fertilizer on the lawn so I can mow more often.


----------



## controlfreak

> Sorry CF. Looks like Keebler's package is also in limbo…
> 
> What do y'all think, do we delay reveals? I'm good either way.
> 
> - HokieKen


No need to wait on me, I am good either way.


----------



## mikeacg

My recipient won't have any beer tomorrow - well, cold beer anyway! Looks like his 2nd package is close and may be delivered tomorrow… Don't hold me to that based on their performance so far though!


----------



## Bluenote38

Wow Mike - you'd think you were shipping from Newfoundland


----------



## duckmilk

Looking above, I see there are three who have not received their swap item, plus 2 more who are "sorta". It isn't the fault of the participants. I'm not playing, but if I were, I would vote to postpone reveals until everyone can play.
Just my .02


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm good either way. Hate to have a reveal with projects not arrived yet though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I finally got a new gmail account set up for the knife swap if anyone is still interested. I'm going to wait a week after beer swap before I start it. Let everyone enjoy a bit and sober up before I start sign ups.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall reveal whenever. Im good with it. I dont want to hold anyone up cause I'm not home.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I finally got a new gmail account set up for the knife swap if anyone is still interested. I m going to wait a week after beer swap before I start it. Let everyone enjoy a bit and sober up before I start sign ups.


Pretty sure I'll be signing up for that, Jeff. I've already made one epoxysicle when I got interrupted by a truckload of free dirt last Thursday.

As for reveals, seems like waiting until all the packages have arrived might be a safe way to go.


----------



## BenMacDonald

My vote would be to push reveal a day or two so that (hopefully) everyone can join.


----------



## JD77

I'm fine with either. I'm part of the problem waiting until Tuesday to ship, so I do apologize to everyone, especially the one waiting extra long for a tubafor. Its almost like I forgot we are living through a pandemic.


----------



## HokieKen

Lots of us shipped on Tuesday JD. No blame with anyone but USPS. And Grant ;-)

Let's push reveals back until everybody gets their goods. I hate to do that but it's not just an isolated case this time and itnice to have all the reveals posted in one day. Makes it much easier to peruse them next summer when I need ideas.

*So no reveals tomorrow. We'll circle in a holding pattern for a day or three.*


----------



## Woodmaster1

You mean I went out to the shop and took pictures at 11:00pm for nothing (lol)


----------



## mikeacg

In defense of Grant - I got the beers on time via FedEx! And there were more than 6 of them (teaser!!!!)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Grant told me he was shipping the beers first Mike. I don't know how many beers he shipped but I told him he could have an extra 12 hours for each beer above the obligatory sixer to ship his project. So you can do the math to figure out when your second package will be en route ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Where's my cape? I need to go out there then and wait!!!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> *So no reveals tomorrow. We'll circle in a holding pattern for a day or three.*
> 
> - HokieKen


Roger Wilco - but I am drinking my beer ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be disappointed in anyone that got their package last week and can't give an account for the taste of the beers by reveal day ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

And be sure to take pictures of them BEFORE you drink them (Bill) so you don't forget!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I almost forgot pictures of the beer one got away without a picture. My friend enjoyed it.


----------



## BrandonW

With reveal day postponed, I now have more time to edit my feature-length unboxing video. I open boxes real slow-like.


----------



## JD77

Rumor has it that my box was delivered today. And by rumor, I mean the USPS website, but that may not mean much.

Our local office apparently didn't have enough scanners at one point so the drivers would need to congregate every hour or so and scan the ones they were going to deliver. We'd be getting "packages delivered" messages and there'd be nothing on the porch. Finally asked our mailman and he told us what they were having to do.


----------



## clieb91

Package is showing as delivered to the garage or other…. if you have an other please check for delivery 

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have received mine. I'm a full R now.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as received


----------



## controlfreak

I don't know what the rumor mill is saying but I don't have a garage or an other. Come to think of it I don't have a package either. So the wait continues.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Roger Wilco - but I am drinking my beer ;-)


I think we would all be disappointed if you weren't, Bill. ;-)


----------



## Cornfed1341

To bad we have to wait, I'm having having one of those great Texas beers (from Keebler) with a well known Texas dish, "Black beans and Yellow rice". Which is also how you know I'm alone tonight, because the wife and kids won't go near it. More for me!!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

My neighbors finished off the beer tonight. They thought it was great choices.


----------



## HokieKen

So Mike needs a partial package and CF needs his package. That will wrap us up?


----------



## mikeacg

I got a beer box but no bonus item yet…


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny give me an R


----------



## GrantA

Checking in, been crazy here yikes, Mike I feel like tomorrow is your day! Mark me with an R please I've got some beverages starting to cool off now!


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, I've updated the OP.

*ControlFreak* is still awaiting his package. (Sorry USPS is draggin' tail CF but your package was shipped on time. And if it gets permanently lost, don't dispair, *nobody who ships ever goes without in a LJ swap* ) Your sender sent me the tracking number for your package and it hasn't been updated since 9/13 at which time it said "... later than expected but still on its way…"

*Grant* is setting a new record. Ship deadline was a week ago today. Hack something together and get it shipped or send a shaper or something…

*Mike* has his beer but is still waiting on his bonus item. Or a shaper or something.

Other than those 3 fellas, I'm showing everyone as shipped and received. Sound off if that isn't the case!

I say we plan reveals for Friday. Hopefully everyone will have everything and Keebler will be home Friday night or Saturday and can post his then so everyone can post their own and they'll all be pretty well grouped together in the thread.

We'll play controlfreak's by ear. If it doesn't arrive by EOD Saturday, or at least have some updated tracking scans, I'll send beer his way on Monday. If any of you swap vets have an extra bonus item that you made (and I know at least one of you do ) PM me and I'll send you freak's address and a big buttload of gratitude  If it does come to that, we'll have his sender post pictures of what they did send for the reveal. And then if that package does eventually arrive as well, then CF will get a double helping as compensation for having to wait so long!


----------



## controlfreak

I didn't want to take any chances and put a camera in the front window to alert me when something arrives. I never have lost anything to a porch pirate but watch this be the first. I will go rescue it when it arrives.


----------



## EarlS

Every swap seems to have one issue when it comes time for shipping. Who would have thought it would be the USPS?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I might be switching over to Fedex/UPS for a while if I continue to hear the kinds of stories I have been the past few months. Luckily, I've been fortunate and haven't had any bad experiences personally but sounds like as a whole, things have gone downhill.


----------



## duckmilk

On Friday, I shipped the lamp Nathan made for my nephew via UPS. It arrived yesterday. Of note, the shipping and receiving were in the same state.


----------



## Bluenote38

Duck - to be fair that State is Texas…


----------



## GrantA

Just checked on my 2nd package and it did not make it for today it's on fedex and better be there tomorrow, probably just after lunch like the last one. 
CF if you haven't (with your other issues you definitely should!) call up your local post office and ask to speak to the postmaster. They're typically very helpful and things have a tendency of being resolved quickly afterward. 
Unfortunately all of the carriers are having delays right now


----------



## duckmilk

True Bill, but for me to drive there directly, it is only 360 miles.


----------



## HokieKen

Gave Grant his S.

Grant's advice is pretty solid when it comes to shipping CF. He knows his stuffs ;-) I'll PM you the tracking number for your package. That information alone won't reveal who your sender is ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> True Bill, but for me to drive there directly, it is only 360 miles.
> 
> - duckmilk


I can drive to the north end of VA then to the south end then back home and cover about 360 miles ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone have any idea where I could get more of this type of cable? Son's baseball trainer broke and I'm looking into options for fixing it. Would need 2 of this each crimp on connectors as well. New oem replacement is around $30.


----------



## GrantA

Steve I can't tell what we're looking at there is it like bicycle brake cable?


----------



## controlfreak

I had to laugh, one time I ordered a box paper for the office delivered to the house. Why you ask? because they are not allowed to deliver mail to my physical office location. Anyway I guess because it is heavy they dropped it halfway between the house and the road.

I saw the carrier deliver letters but sometimes they do the packages at the end of the day. Lets hope.


----------



## controlfreak

> Anyone have any idea where I could get more of this type of cable? Son s baseball trainer broke and I m looking into options for fixing it. Would need 2 of this each crimp on connectors as well. New oem replacement is around $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that rope or cable? They make some stuff like that for fitness machine cables but that crimper is probably more than $30 . Don't know how much stress it is under but I have seen set screw versions too.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## controlfreak

> I can drive to the north end of VA then to the south end then back home and cover about 360 miles ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


But most people that get that close to the border opt to escape so no one know the total distance.


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, it's like the cable you would find on an exercise machine. You hit the baseball and then the cord wraps around the pole, then unravels and you hit it again. So the crimp has to be pretty tight.


----------



## HokieKen

You should be able to find what you need here Steve.



> But most people that get that close to the border opt to escape so no one know the total distance.
> 
> - controlfreak


At least the USPS runs through here ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, looks like the crimper tool is going to be the deal breaker.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, looks like the crimper tool is going to be the deal breaker.
> 
> - Steve


I would never do this but… I've heard that a decent sized pin punch and a BFH can crimp those swage ends down effectively.


----------



## bndawgs

f me, i found amazon warehouse replacements for $16 or $17. Looks like I'll just go that route.

Thanks for the mcmaster link though. I love looking at that site.


----------



## GrantA

Y'all want to see something cool while we wait? 
;-p









I'll have some time this week and weekend to get some of the stuff that doesn't belong outta there and work on the planer


----------



## EarlS

If I finish my swap beers before the reveal does my sender have to send me another shipment? Or does Grant assume that responsibility?


----------



## GrantA

You come down here and I'll buy you a couplathree beers Earl!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If I finish my swap beers before the reveal does my sender have to send me another shipment? Or does Grant assume that responsibility?
> 
> - EarlS


Whew, thanks Earl, I thought I was the only one! )


----------



## HokieKen

If you finish your swap beers before reveal, you have to send the bonus item(s) back to whoever sent them to you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

For the second time since I moved to NM, my mail carrier took a package back to the barn instead of delivering it to me, because he was running too late. (That shows up in tracking as "Delivery Attempted - No Access To Delivery Location" with a time stamp of 8pm or so, when he punches out).

So yeah, the post office headaches have even made it here. Tough time to be waiting on swap items.

On the plus side, have just about finished my bonus for the knife swap, and am starting on the prototype for the main attraction. Trying to decide if I'm going to order a coffee can forge or beg heat-treating help from AZDave…


----------



## GrantA

Dave if it's just heat treat you need if he's busy I can do it for you. Or if you need a longer oven- mine can take up to 36" +/- perfect for that machete you were considering. I haven't used it yet and it needs breaking in. Unless I have my new belt grinder frame built by the sign up deadline though I'll sit it out.

I just has a light & refreshing beverage from my swap box, yum! I think I'll try another


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have had great success with USPS and ups but not great luck FedEx. They delivering a package 3 blocks away and my mailman said he saw the package at that house. I called fedex and they said since it shows delivered I was out of luck.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can hook you up Dave if you need. Can probably ship it back quicker. Bahahahahahha!!!!!


----------



## EarlS

> If you finish your swap beers before reveal, you have to send the bonus item(s) back to whoever sent them to you.
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeff - I'm glad I'm not the only one that is having this dilemma.

I might have drank the bonus item already.?.?.?.?

I guess I could send back some recycled beer and hope that the caps stay on if I tap them in place and put a bit of duct tape across the top. I know if I take my empty growler back to the brewery here in town they refill it for me.

I'm sure USPS will be very careful with them. I'll even label them recycled beer. What could go wrong?


----------



## GrantA

Touché Dave, with one correction - you'd ship it sooner but probably not quicker. I'll overnight some stuff in a heartbeat lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm trying to decide exactly what I need at the moment. I've got three snarled and hacked up bandsaw blades that might become parts, or maybe I'll use the cheap-ass file from the hardware store that I wore the teeth off in just about a year, or maybe I'll just shoot an email to Ron Hock and he'll send me exactly what I want as long as I get the units right in the CAD drawing…. If someone gets a knife that's 25.4 times too long, it's a pretty good guess it was a units problem.

Appreciate it Grant and Dave. Still figuring, but I'll be sure to let you know if I need help.


----------



## clieb91

I can drive to the north end of VA then to the south end then back home and cover about 360 miles ;-)

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

But speaking from experience I would not bother, I wish sometimes I was not a the north end. 
CtL


----------



## GrantA

Oh and if any of you guys wants a small piece of knife steel I've got a pretty good selection and would be happy to help you out at a very fair price. You'll need a ton of time with files or a 2×72 (ish) belt grinder to turn it into a blade though. With or without a forge


----------



## Keebler1

Is there a problem joining the knif swap and getting a kit and putting scales on it? Would someone feel jipped if I did that?


----------



## JD77

Has the knife swab been posted already or are we all just getting bored waiting for Keebler to get home so we can talk about our new toys? Like Keebler, I may be interested….


----------



## DavePolaschek

It hasn't been posted yet. Jeff said he was going to wait a week or so after this one wrapped up.

Keebler, you can do that. Great way to get started.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Is there a problem joining the knif swap and getting a kit and putting scales on it? Would someone feel jipped if I did that?
> 
> - Keebler1


If I joined that's what I would have to do .


----------



## BenMacDonald

Thankfully my 


> If you finish your swap beers before reveal, you have to send the bonus item(s) back to whoever sent them to you.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thankfully my sender sent the beers still in the box, so I can drink all of them by Thursday and just glue the box back shut. Nobody has to know… ha, Im so sneaky.

In reality, me and the shop supervisor will just be over here excitedly waiting for Friday.


----------



## HokieKen

> I can drive to the north end of VA then to the south end then back home and cover about 360 miles ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> But speaking from experience I would not bother, I wish sometimes I was not a the north end.
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I am thankful daily that I'm not at the north end ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> I can drive to the north end of VA then to the south end then back home and cover about 360 miles ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> But speaking from experience I would not bother, I wish sometimes I was not a the north end.
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91
> 
> I am thankful daily that I m not at the north end ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


whoa, whoa, whoa


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Is there a problem joining the knif swap and getting a kit and putting scales on it? Would someone feel jipped if I did that?
> 
> - Keebler1


That would work fine. There's many options you can do. Forge, kit knife or recondition an old knife. All are great projects. Plus more, remember a marking knife is a knife!


----------



## bndawgs

alright, who knows where my Wood issue 205 is? i have 203 and 204


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Any scan activity on CF's package this morning?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I found more saws that Grant should buy because I don't have room for them.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/896615530843145

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2712444142361151


----------



## bndawgs

I think Grant needs this GEKA-IRONWORKER


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I was in Harrisonburg over the weekend Yeti. That Fay and Egan might have been tempting if I had more space.


----------



## GrantA

Damn I was just talking about selling my big slider, it belongs in a cabinet shop really. I'd like to replace it with a tannewitz U-S, which is like my U but with a slider  a much smaller slider than the cabinet saw I have now. 
That F&E is super tempting though. The tannewitz is crazy money since it doesn't even work. I gave like $200 for my U at auction

No ironworker for me Steve, a friend right down the road has one if I need to cut a bunch of angle or flatbar. 
I do want a press brake if one of those pops up cheap and/or close enough


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, I have a forge and if I jump in the knife swap it would likely be a kit knife. It's still pretty hot here. 108 today so I don't see myself firing up the forge anytime soon.

I just started a workbench build last might so my time will be minimal. Not sure I'll be in the swap or not.


----------



## EarlS

> I just started a workbench build last might so my time will be minimal. Not sure I'll be in the swap or not.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


You have a year until it has to be ready to bring to my workshop when you come up here for Handworks.

Do you have a design or 3D model pics?


----------



## controlfreak

No scans since the 13th and in fact I will say the last actual scan where any meaningful information was generated was on the 9th. The entry on the 13th is very generic "It is currently in transit to the next facility." as if that provides any actionable detail.

I will quit whining and post updates as they happen.


----------



## GrantA

Did you call the postmaster yet? If not I suggest doing that right away


----------



## GrantA

Mike must have his cape on today, the eagle has landed before noon in BFE


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I just started a workbench build last might so my time will be minimal. Not sure I'll be in the swap or not.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> You have a year until it has to be ready to bring to my workshop when you come up here for Handworks.
> 
> Do you have a design or 3D model pics?
> 
> - EarlS


I have a few drawings for this thing. None of them completely done. I've changed my mind on so many items on this thing and still haven't decided on the base yet. Doing the top first and a traditional tail vise where I'll need to machine the hardware for it. Essentially it'll be like the lie Nielsen tail vise but it'll be a quick release using the Hovarter leg vise hardware. I'll get to deciding the base when the top is done but it'll be a traditional roubo. Nothing crazy. Solid top 24" deep. The base will likely be just a standard roubo base with a cabinet slid into the bottom. I am debating building the whole base as a cabinet but it's complicated with hold fast clearance and the tail for a deadman and how much wood I have on hand. So I'm probably doing a traditional roubo base with the cabinet.

Tons of roubo plans out there. I'm not following anything specific but it'll look like most of them. The only question is how fancy I want to go.


----------



## Lazyman

> On Friday, I shipped the lamp Nathan made for my nephew via UPS. It arrived yesterday. Of note, the shipping and receiving were in the same state.
> 
> - duckmilk


So it made it in one piece, I hope.



> I just started a workbench build last might so my time will be minimal. Not sure I'll be in the swap or not.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Which style of bench are you planning? About to start my bench build as soon as I get a chance to finish the shop clean out to make room for it. 


> Did you call the postmaster yet? If not I suggest doing that right away
> 
> - GrantA


Not sure how much good it does to call or use their online tools. When they lost (misdelivered) the plane I bought off of ebay in July, we had much better luck going to the local post office that lost it and talked to their service manager face-to-face. After that, it was delivered in less than 24 hours and that included going to the house they mistakenly delivered it to and retrieving it. If we had waited on phone calls I doubt it would have happened that fast and maybe not at all. YMMV.

BTW, it really sucks being a nonparticipant and having to wait for you guys to reveal. Good thing that Duck dropped off some beer when he was here.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Mike must have his cape on today, the eagle has landed before noon in BFE
> 
> - GrantA


And you thought the backwoods of Georgia was a long way away…


----------



## bndawgs

> On Friday, I shipped the lamp Nathan made for my nephew via UPS. It arrived yesterday. Of note, the shipping and receiving were in the same state.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> So it made it in one piece, I hope.
> 
> I just started a workbench build last might so my time will be minimal. Not sure I'll be in the swap or not.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Which style of bench are you planning? About to start my bench build as soon as I get a chance to finish the shop clean out to make room for it.
> 
> Did you call the postmaster yet? If not I suggest doing that right away
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Not sure how much good it does to call or use their online tools. When they lost (misdelivered) the plane I bought off of ebay in July, we had much better luck going to the local post office that lost it and talked to their service manager face-to-face. After that, it was delivered in less than 24 hours and that included going to the house they mistakenly delivered it to and retrieving it. If we had waited on phone calls I doubt it would have happened that fast and maybe not at all. YMMV.
> 
> BTW, it really sucks being a nonparticipant and having to wait for you guys to reveal. Good thing that Duck dropped off some beer when he was here.
> 
> - Lazyman


did the person who originally received it, open it?


----------



## controlfreak

Sometimes I feel like trying to get answers form the post office is about as useful as a trip to the DMV. There is always one more document you need.


----------



## Lazyman

> did the person who originally received it, open it?
> 
> - Steve


I don't think so, but they didn't report it or send it back either. Their system must have recorded the GPS or actual address or something because when my wife was talking to the service manager, she pulled it up and said I see what happened and where it was actually delivered. She made the guy who mis-delivered it retrieve it (it took several tries to find them at home) and bring it to our door. He apologized profusely.


----------



## controlfreak

Update: I just saw on the news channel crawl bar that some post offices are closed due to the fires. I know the fires are bad but lack the ability to determine how they are affecting post offices and distribution points near the last scan in ANAHEIM CA DISTRIBUTION CENTER. I guess we should assume that the shipment is stopped for that reason. Does anyone with knowledge of that area think this is plausible? In my mind I would think a closure would last a day or two but if it is too dangerous for carriers to venture out into wide areas I can see them thinking why open at all. Air quality is also a problem too. I guess I will hope for some rain out there.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes Nathan, it made it in one piece. His wife actually liked the lamp a lot, so there was no need for worry.

For anyone interested, Harboring Fright has some decent prices on some 4' shop lights right now.


----------



## HokieKen

I feel pretty sure the wildfires are the hangup with your package CF. There are lots of routes shut down down out there.


----------



## controlfreak

Agreed Kenny

Doing a rain dance…..oh wait I can't dance. We are doomed.


----------



## GrantA

your rain dance is working here!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wouldn't be surprised if they shut the whole state down for air quality concerns. It's California after all.


----------



## controlfreak

> I wouldn't be surprised if they shut the whole state down for air quality concerns. It's California after all.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


And the air at your house in mush safer than work air because it has no liability risk.


----------



## Bluenote38

Actually, they just might


----------



## mikeacg

The Eagle has Landed! (And it was worth the wait!)
I was up at the store finishing up the last electrical circuit so I can call for my final electrical inspection!!!!!
Just got home and found my package! Mark me R Kenny!


----------



## GrantA

Heck yeah I'm glad you like it Mike!

Kenny! I found you a table to complement your chair!


----------



## duckmilk

> Agreed Kenny
> 
> Doing a rain dance…..oh wait I can t dance. We are doomed.
> 
> - controlfreak





> your rain dance is working here!!
> 
> - GrantA


CF must have stepped on Sally's toe.

I'm having a hard time envisioning how that bone cracker table works.


----------



## mikeacg

> I m having a hard time envisioning how that bone cracker table works.
> 
> - duckmilk


I don't even care how it works! How much to ship it here Grant? Ha ha ha!


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's actually a proctologist's table. See the gap bed and the half-moon cutout?


----------



## GrantA

Some of us would call that a Woodruff cut out Kenny


----------



## controlfreak

Hey, it looks like lazy scanners, my package is 30 miles away and I expect it will be delivered tomorrow. I watch the trucks bring the mail from Greenville to Spartanburg at 5 am in the morning. We are very close folks!!!


----------



## mikeacg

I didn't realize you were in Spartanburg CF! When I first moved to the Carolinas I lived in Anderson until I get my job in Columbia. Good luck on the package! Looks like you the last one now…


----------



## GrantA

Great news cf!

Surely some of y'all like whiskey yeah? My local watering hole had just gotten this in so I had to try it- super smooth! 









And when I looked up the Distillery they have a tree planting program, take a pic, tag their campaign and they'll plant an oak tree. Good spirits and good vibes 

Had to try a coconut milk stout too, I know at least one of ya would love it (tasted nothing like coconut).


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Great news cf!
> 
> Surely some of y all like whiskey yeah? My local watering hole had just gotten this in so I had to try it- super smooth!
> 
> And when I looked up the Distillery they have a tree planting program, take a pic, tag their campaign and they ll plant an oak tree. Good spirits and good vibes
> 
> - GrantA


That's an interesting program. I would like it better if I planted a tree then they gave me a handle of booze.


----------



## HokieKen

Woodruff table? Well played Grant ;-)

That's great news CF!


----------



## HokieKen

Just gonna leave this here for you girls.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ken, Jason Statham rode a motorcycle in a hospital gown. I think the least you could do is wear a cape.


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, I enjoy angels envy. Can't get it around here as it's the latest fad bourbon.


----------



## BrandonW

Oh yeah, Angels Envy is some good stuff!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Kenny. I thought Arnold defined that bike well in terminator 2 but you just redefined it for sure.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Where is the side car? Our neighbor made the news with his side car


----------



## controlfreak

It is less than one mile away this morning, woot!


----------



## mikeacg

> Just gonna leave this here for you girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Gotta love a Fat Boy! I can't believe it has been 30 years already…


----------



## GrantA

Cool bike Kenny! New one or just dusting it off?


----------



## HokieKen

New to me Grant. It's a 2010 that somebody bought new and never got out of the garage. Only 3600 miles on it.



> Gotta love a Fat Boy! I can t believe it has been 30 years already…
> 
> - mikeacg












It is crazy that it's been 30 years since I watched this in the theater!


----------



## GrantA

Hell yeah that's awesome now you need one of these and a scabbard! And a leather jacket of course


----------



## HokieKen

I'm already on the hunt for some lockable, quick detach, hard side saddle bags so I'll have somewhere to put my edc. So if anybody knows anyone who sells quality motorcycle accessories for like 95% off, let me know!

I'm thinking about a compromise Grant, I've always wanted a Judge. Maybe I'll pack that on the hog ;-)

And while we're at it, anybody know where I can buy .380 ammo? Bought my wife a carry gun about a month ago and there hasn't been a single box of .380 to be had anywhere in Roanoke since. I have a small box of good self-defense loads but I don't want to shoot those up teaching her to use it. 9mm is almost as hard to find so I wouldn't mind getting some reserve stock of that but it's not as important as the .380.


----------



## bndawgs

Ammo prices are through the roof. I lucked out and got 1k rounds of 9mm last month for .33/round.

Here you go Kenny if you have to have some. You're not going to like the price though.


----------



## JD77

Earl, here is your side car. The eldest and I decided to go original on her pinewood derby car. It never got to race, but that's not really the point of a sled, is it? We still haven't finished it, it needs some chrome and a few other touches, but the world went a little haywire about two weeks before the races.


----------



## HokieKen

Steve - bahahahahahahahahahahahaha! I guess she'll have to fit my 12 gauge in her purse. There's plenty of shotgun shells on the shelves ;-)

JD, that's wicked buddy. Did you carve it from a single block or what?


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny,

keep checking this site or product to see when it's in stock. I just happened to luck out on the 9mm from there.


----------



## GrantA

I forgot about Natchez I have a few that I watch, I don't see a filter for in-stock only on their site though. Unless I'm missing it that's aggravating to scroll through pages of product to see if something is in stock. 
I like midwayusa & targetsportsusa, I've ordered from eagleeyeguns recently. Cabelas /bass pro site is terrible too as you have to dig through all the items to see what's available. It's definitely hit & miss


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, Cheaper Than Dirt has Armscor FMJ .380, but it's over a buck a bang.

I'm still shooting 9mm I bought in the 90s. Had a local gun shop go out of business in '97 and I drove home from there with my Camaro dragging its butt like a dog scooting across the yard. Took all of their .22, 9, and .45 at a "how much if I take it all right now?" price, plus a few boxes of .44 and 45-70 thrown in for good measure.


----------



## bndawgs

that's what you have to do Dave. I still have a few boxes of Wolf 7.62×39 that I bought about 15 yrs ago for my AK.

.50/round here Kenny


----------



## GrantA

CTD *SUCKS* and I won't buy from them. They are price gougers, have done it before and are doing it again. I think magpul actually cut them off before the 08 election. 
I already sent this to Kenny but in case any of yall are also needing some here's premium defensive 380 ammo at $76/50 (CTD has that cheap range ammo at $80/50).


----------



## bndawgs

there's a few websites that will search for you. ammoseek.com ammobuy.com are just a couple


----------



## GrantA

I'll have to check out those, gunbot.net used to be accurate but lately they are not, it says in stock there but isn't, most of that they have are J&G Sales (another price gouger), Sportsman's Guide & Cabelas, all of which is really click bait as nothing is in stock.
OK I'll get off my soapbox


----------



## HokieKen

My wife's uncle was coming to visit from WV today so I told her to see if he had any to sell. He didn't but stopped by a gun shop on the way and the guy had two 50 round boxes of .380 for $27/box. So he grabbed both boxes for me. That'll do for now.


----------



## EarlS

Ya'll need one of these. Plenty of ammo around these parts.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just gonna leave this here for you girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice Ken! I've had the same thought for years. Just wondering, you going to join a gang like the "Wild Hogs"?


----------



## JohnMcClure

While y'all are waiting on the mail, here's what's happening at my new place:








That's 1200 sqft of slab; 30×30 enclosed shop, and 10'x30' front porch will sit on the slab; and 10'x40' lean-to along one side (dirt floor unless I put a deck under it).


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, I might roll with those fellas Jeff ;-) My intention is to ride alone where no one can talk to me or complain about my driving. My wife's already talking about making new friends and doing charity rides. Ugh. Can't we just write a check?

That's gonna be awesome John!


----------



## GrantA

John my shop at home has a similar size covered area where mowers etc stay and I wish I would've just ponied up for a slab there. I'll eventually clear it out and either pour it or put gravel there.

Looking great though! I know you're excited!!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, a sidecar might mean a passenger. I'll pass.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny you just need a cool dog to ride in the sidecar


----------



## JohnMcClure

That's one cool dog grant.

Yes I'm very excited, its about darn time.
Gravel is a good idea, hadn't considered that.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks! Just remember if you put gravel you need something like landscape timbers to keep it there. Otherwise it just keeps spreading out


----------



## bndawgs

And also put down some landscape fabric for the weeds


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm the same way for riding. People ask why I don't have blue teeth in my helmet and such nonsense and I tell them I ride so I can get some quiet to hear the voices in my head over all you noisy people jibber-jabbering away…

Generally that stops that line of questioning cold.

Nice score by the uncle, Kenny!

John, that's going to be nice!

Steve, my 9mm was mostly bought for about a nickel per bang. My .22 was under a penny per bang. It's Rem Thunderbolt, which isn't the greatest, but it'll perforate the heck out of a paint can when I fill up the drum magazine for the 10/22. And the occasional misfire helps me remember my tap rack bang drills.


----------



## controlfreak

Its on the door mat!


----------



## bndawgs

I finally got some time to look at my combination square. I'd say the locking pin needs to be replaced. Is it worth it to fix this one or just get a new one altogether?










Phone couldn't get a close up, but it looks like the hook is damaged on it


----------



## HokieKen

Well go get it!

Everybody has received so *TOMORROW IS REVEAL DAY!!!!* You may begin posting what you got at 12:00 am EDT!


----------



## HokieKen

Get a new one Steve


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this has been the longest week in my life waiting WAITING *WAITING* :<)))


----------



## EarlS

> Its on the door mat!
> 
> - controlfreak


Hopefully, it is on YOUR doorstep?


----------



## controlfreak

That's what my camera confirmed.


----------



## mikeacg

> this has been the longest week in my life waiting WAITING *WAITING* :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Waiting for what Tony? You didn't even play with us this time!

Hey Kenny, 
Can we make the reveal for swappers only? Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Hell no Mike. I want these sideline observers to see what they missed out on ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> Ken, Jason Statham rode a motorcycle in a hospital gown. I think the least you could do is wear a cape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think he is wearing a cape… it just on backward


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe I'll ride with a hospital gown and a cape. But with the gown on backwards. I'll see if I can post some pics later.


----------



## bndawgs

> Get a new one Steve
> 
> - HokieKen


hmm, Starrett or another PEC blem


----------



## BrandonW

I vote Starrett.


----------



## HokieKen

I thought you meant a new locking pin Steve. Either of those are good choices for a new square


----------



## controlfreak

Okay, for the reveal do I just stage the beer and project for a picture? While everybody else uses an angle that doesn't show that they are all empty?


----------



## bndawgs

I know I should get the Starrett, but the PEC blem would probably be just as good. Granted I don't drop it again. And I would have money left over for a 4" double square


----------



## bndawgs

> I thought you meant a new locking pin Steve. Either of those are good choices for a new square
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh, I thought you meant get a new square. haha


----------



## mikeacg

> Okay, for the reveal do I just stage the beer and project for a picture? While everybody else uses an angle that doesn t show that they are all empty?
> 
> - controlfreak


CF,
You take a picture of the beer when you receiver it so it is still full. After that you can do whatever you want! You will probably want to cool them anyway if they've been out riding around this long!
I always take pictures as I am opening the box so I don't forget later. And when you have to deal with multiple boxes, it is the safest way to be sure you don't miss anything.
No one will beat you up over a screw-up, especially on your first swap!!!!
Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> Maybe I ll ride with a hospital gown and a cape. But with the gown on backwards. I ll see if I can post some pics later.
> 
> - HokieKen


I'd rather not see anymore male butt pictures if I can help it guys! (Especially you Kenny!!!!!!)


----------



## clieb91

shue.. caught up with just one day. been busy around here.

Kenny, Nice Bike, that judge is going to pack a punch.

Thanks all for the ammo suggestions, got some, would like a bit more especially 9mm. pickins are slim on this area.

JD, that is an awesome pinewood car (er bike) sorry to hear that it did not get to race.

I will be able to post as soon as I get home tomorrow. Look forward to seeing all of the posts.

CtL


----------



## controlfreak

You all can post at midnight but I will have been long asleep. I get up early but that is my run and workout time. I will wait till office ********************off time to post the pics….unless I get up super early. Still chilling beer sooo I am still last but I will make up for it, fast.


----------



## duckmilk

CF receiving goodies is special but the pictures are what we all look forward to.

Dang, just looked at ammo for my old Colt 45 revolver, they are about 25-35% higher than 4 months ago.


----------



## Bluenote38

Duck - buy now. After the election it could triple or more…


----------



## BrandonW

Bill, let's leave these veiled political posts out of this thread.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, I can't wait. I doing mine now and risk getting put in swappers jail.

Here's what I received from…..........Just Kidding! ))


----------



## Keebler1

I will try to post the pics my wife sent me but my sender will have to say what kind of wood it is unless I leave here early but even then itll be 9pm or so before i get home


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't be a wuss Jeff. Kenny can just kick you out of this swap, so what.

Here's what I got from MikeACG.

He pulled out the CNC and did a little AZ bottle opener. It's awesome. We have a bottled coke machine on our back patio that we fill for parties so I'm going to hang this next to that machine and it'll get years of use. Mike didn't include a way to hang it and I haven't provided a way yet so it's not hung up but the wife will require that soon.

He also sent some beers of course. I haven't finished them all but I have had two of the pale ales and they were tasty. I barely got them a couple days ago.




























Sorry Kenny!!! Actually you totally know I don't mean that.


----------



## GrantA

Damn I thought Mike's teaser was a corn cob, not a stack of rocks. Brilliant!
Dave you can just save that porter for me when I come out ;-p I'll have it on the way to Tacna


----------



## BrandonW

Dafe, that's quite impressive!! MikeACG went all out on that awesome piece.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Bill, unviel that post! ;-) I don't read it as a political statement as much as an observation. With the state of upheveal in society and goverment, guns and ammo are disappearing as fast as they can be produced. Regardless of your political alignment or your feelings about guns, if you need ammo, I'd also advise that you buy it when you find it. And I don't see it improving after the election regardless of who wins.

Dave, you've earned 6 penalty points!


----------



## Lazyman

That's okay Dave, we non-participants give you 13 bonus points for posting early.


----------



## GrantA

I got a goody box from clieb91









I've gotten some goodies from Chris before and these did not disappoint! 
The coasters are reclaimed teak so will go perfect at the new pool assuming it stops raining soon! 









And of course beer and pizza go together so the opener/slicer combo will get a workout! The handle is gorgeous- figured maple and padauk finished with Doc's High Friction (I've gotta get some of that to try!)









The beer selection was great - all but one are gone and I enjoyed them all bit I think the pineapple cider was my favorite, thanks Chris!


----------



## Keebler1

Still not sure who mu sender is cause I am mot home but I cant let yall post early and not join in. My wife sent me these pictures. A nice drink caddy it looks like and what looks to be a bottle opener. Not sure what wood they are made of. And the beer looks great. A few of those will get drunken Saturday night. Thanks to my sender. Great items.


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha Keebler thinks that beer is still available at home, pffft my wife would've already disappeared a few 
Sweet looking caddy and bottle opener though!

Come on guys let's set a record and all reveal the night before reveal day
It would be the first early thing I've ever been part of!


----------



## HokieKen

Buncha damn rebels. Now I'm not posting until Monday.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good looking goodies so far, boys!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got some goodies from Bill a box with a tricky lock. My friends enjoyed the beer. Didn't get a picture of the cherry beer it disappeared


----------



## JD77

Control Freak sent me a really nice package…








...complete with some nice swag from his local brewery and a letter explaining his build and the challenges he faced (as we all do)

















Its a sweet dovetailed padauk and maple tote with a cherry handle. It looks like it will easily hold a dozen bottles. The wood is gorgeous and the dovetails are really refined…









...and these are just a sample of RJ Rockers brewery. Only one is left and they were all really good. Everything was very well balanced and I won't hesitate to recommend them. The tart was really drinkable and I definitely favor malts over hops and the peach really carried the fruit flavor without it lingering. It was a really great package. Thanks CF


----------



## JD77

Here's to you Kenny. Thanks for running the show. Cheers All!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Looking good guys. CF, those dovetails look SWEET. Whoever made the woven wood caddy for Keebler, what a great idea. I would love to hear more about weaving wood.

And everything else looks great too!
Keep it going, the rest of you are 5 hours late!


----------



## controlfreak

Beers were still warm last night but I may need to sneak some into the office in my lunch bag today. BenM did a little research to make my shop complete.









It looks awesome made with Ambrosia Maple and Walnut. Notice the matching bottle opener and French cleat.









Now where can I find a French cleat?









Still looking









ahh, next to the bench of course. Its my new French cleat insulated beer holder. No more water rings on my bench and a forgotten beer stays cool for a long time. Thank You Ben and I will update with beer notes!

You people are right, the pictures are the fun part of this. Keep them coming.


----------



## EarlS

Unfortunately, I got the short straw and drew Kenny. He didn't disappoint:


----------



## BrandonW

Earl, did he at least send some Ikea-esque instructions?

CF/Ben, that's a cool idea for a beer holder. Is it just an insulated coozy inside a box? Or how does it works?


----------



## EarlS

Oops - sorry wrong pics - those are the ones of my beer and project.

Kenny sent some fine brews. In addition to sending some dark brews for me, he included a few IPA's and lighter ones for my better half.



















Not only were the beers tasty, but the labels were great - Raging Bitch, Sasquatch, Majestic Mullet. Overall, the Sasquatch (Scotch Ale) drank the best. Side note to Kenny - send more than 8 beers next time if they taste this good. They make bigger boxes ;+)

Oh yeah, there were also a couple of wood items:

A fine looking bottle opener/key fob.










Lastly, a hand carved teak sign:










For those who are Lord of the Rings fans (which our family is), this is the sign that hangs over the inn in Bree. I haven't found the perfect place for it yet.

All in all, a fine haul for the 202 Beer Swap - Thanks Ken!!!


----------



## zoro39

Thank You Richard Lahr


----------



## jeffswildwood

WOW, there sure have been some nice projects in this reveal! Looks like everyone stopped up big time.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! Lemme ketchup!

Dave - that opener is SO cool. Mike is one seriously creative dude  I love the theme and how the well and the skull stick out. And I liked that Yooper Ale a whole bunch. Mike sent me a few of those in an earlier package.

Cool package Chris sent Grant. I like the bonus pizza cutter on the opener and the coasters are really cool. Minimal but still very notable  Starr Hill is one of my favorite breweries but I haven't been able to force myself to try that pineapple IPA yet. I did reluctantly try the Ramble On and it was actually pretty good. You like fruity beer more than me though so you'll probably did em both. What brewery are the Rhino Chaser and Thunderpeel from?

JD77 did an awesome job of redefining the typical beer tote! That weaving looks incredible. I seriously like that a LOT! Thanks for hopping in on this one man. You really brought your A game 

Cool Japanese box Bill sent WM1. I love those boxes. They are so very useful. It would seem that WM1 doesn't care much for the beer so that's a perfect gift that can be repurposed 

Speaking of A game from the new guys… WOW controlfreak shows some serious chops with the dovetails! I also love that tote because it can be repurposed  That would become a toolbox for me. I mean, it's great for hauling beer but I don't know about you guys, but I don't often carry more than one beer around unless it's on the way home from the store. And on the occasions that I do, I put them in my cooler/makeup case ;-) Awesome work CF and a few extra beers to boot! Glad JD got as good as he gave 

When BenM sent me his progress pic and explained it, I thought "wow, that's really a fantastic idea for a woodworker." I probably drink beer in the shop more than anywhere else and his reasoning that you might forget about it for a while and let it get warm is spot on. Gave is some flair with the wood combinations and the matching opener too! Is the opener magnetic so it sticks to the holder? Great work Ben!

Earl, you're such a nerd. And I'm glad! I was really deep-diving into carving about the time I was also trying to decide on a project for this swap. I remembered you saying you and the gals were fans of the LOTR so when I stumbled on a Prancing Pony sign, it just clicked  Glad you like it man. Not many others probably would!

Cornfed1341 miscounted the beers when he was shopping for John Jardin too  I like the different colors of the wood for the opener and I've always thought those "magic" openers that catch the cap were cool  Nice package Matt.

I think that brings me up to the present…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now it's my turn. My sender is Earl and all I can say is I'm the winner in this swap. Earl definitely went above and beyond.
First, Earl built a custom set of domino's in a very beautiful storage box. Enough domino's for a four player game. The tiles are made from bubinga, gambeira and maple. Believe me that are beautiful and silky smooth. The box is figured maple with a katalox pull.



















Next he included what would be needed while playing a game of domino's, a coaster set. Made from granadillo with katalox, african blackwood, and maple accent stripes and pips made from maple.



















Now, as if that wasn't enough, Earl just kept going. He included a DUD, (not a mallet he said). A DUD is a Domino Utility Dohickey He explained, "for use in smacking an opponents hand or the table if the user doesn't like his opponents move". "Or killing flies during the game". He sent me one a year ago to test but I never did, it was too beautiful, so now I have enough for two players.



















Of coarse, the beer. He sent a very nice selection of dark and light beer. A total of eight but only six in the picture. I guess you know what happened to the other two.I'm a big fan of dark beer but I have to say, the Blue Corn beer was my favorite. He also included a very nice bottle of hot sauce. It too is going down fast.










Earl, thanks for the beer and wonderful wood work. Everything is just amazing.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny you should show CF your signature dovetails

*GEEZ EARL * just go ahead and plant your flag why don't ya
Excellent work!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny you should show CF your signature dovetails
> 
> *GEEZ EARL * just go ahead and plant your flag why don t ya
> Excellent work!!
> 
> - GrantA


Earl is "*The Man*" and I'm the "*Lucky Man*"!


----------



## HokieKen

So here's the package I got from Brandon. Another first-time beer swapper  And he got creative and went with a theme. And I love it!









He found some "Emergency Drinking Beer" and ran with it  The case is a very well made one too. Perfect, air-tight mitered construction with splines. And it has magnets for latches. And they LATCH! The case is so nice, if I find the right thing, I'll probably re-purpose it. But, I also really like the uniqueness of it with the unique beers so I might just put the empties back in it and hang it on the wall in my office. TBD…




























In addition to the Emergency Drinking Beers (which are appropriately named - it's not great but it is beer ;-p) he sent me two Hoplanta IPAs which were really good.









It was a fun package and I got either a really nice display case for something or a really cool beer-themed decoration as well as a couple really great beers and a few really mediocre, but amusing, beers ;-) Thanks for the effort and creativity Brandon. I really enjoyed this one!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now *that* is creative! Put your "bottle mallet" with it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, the bottle mallet stays in the shop Jeff. It gets used 

What an awesome package from Earl! Super job picking a theme and running with it. And making the rest of us look like hacks…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow! Lotsa fun pictures to wake up to. Great work everyone!

Earl, I would've been tempted to send that first one to my recipient and then follow up with all the domino stuff (which was great) a day or two later. But I'm kind of a dick that way sometimes.


----------



## EarlS

Dang Jeff - your pictures make my project look GOOD!!!

"Emergency Drinking Beer" - perfect idea. As always, the creativity of the swap participants comes thru.

I need to make a wall mounted coozie for coffee in the mornings and beer the rest of the day. That way I won't knock my beverage over and have a big mess to clean up.

Beer totes are a great multi-purpose tool. Beer, or whatever will fit in them and look good as well.

Once again, Chris makes something on his lathe that reminds me why I need a lathe, and a lot of practice to learn how to make something that looks so good.

Dave - I thought about doing just that.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Earl, Unbelievable set. Talk about setting the bar. I'm up for a game of 42.

Brandon's emergency beer case would definitely be going up on the wall of my shop, even though wall space is at a premium in there.

Seeing Kenny's beer selection makes me thirsty. I received some of the same beers last year and they were all great.

BenM's beer holder is a great idea and would also be worthy of some wall space in my shop as would Richards's bottle opener right over the small shop beer fridge.

I'm with Kenny about toting beer around but I would definitely find another use for CF's and the woven tote (more accurately, my wife would probably confiscate them for indoor decor). Bill's box would probably be re-tasked to store some treasured old tools or maybe even become special wrapping for a gift to someone special.

Another great turned item Chris. It would hard to decide whether to keep the pizza cutter opener by the beer fridge or in the kitchen.

Some interesting beers I want to try in that lot as well.

I'm just glad I was able to recover my PC last night in time to see the reveals. Hard drive started to fail a couple of days ago. PITA.


----------



## BrandonW

This has been a ton of fun seeing everyone's great work and creativity! Love that pub sign!

I recorded a short unboxing video so you all can join in with me with the fun! Woodmaster1 was my sender and, despite not drinking beer himself, he really picked out a superb pale ale-Zombie Dust from 3 Floyds Brewing Co in Munster, IN.


----------



## zoro39

WoW!!
Controlfreik & Earl…great craftsman


----------



## HokieKen

Well done on the video Brandon! Now that's a reveal ) Great work on that tote George. There's another theme package done well! I love that tote, definitely one of the coolest ones I've seen. The scroll-sawn zombie head and skull opener are perfect. I'm glad Brandon got such a great package after the effort and craftsmanship he put into mine.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok… Brandon just put everyone to shame on how to do a proper reveal…..

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No joke. We now all have to compete with video reveals/unboxings.

I'll comment on other in a bit. I need to login to work and get caught up on emails. Seriously some good stuff this year.


----------



## EarlS

$#%#$#[email protected] - I just tried to post my project and the #!%$ upload didn't work. The entire write up is GONE.

I need a beer.


----------



## BrandonW

Earl, No!!! But it's 2020, you don't need to wait for 5pm anywhere. Drink up.


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Earl. That happened to me ONCE before with a blog post. Now I do my write ups in word and copy/paste and insert pics to the site.


----------



## BrandonW

> Now I do my write ups in word and copy/paste and insert pics to the site.
> 
> - HokieKen


Solid advice!


----------



## HokieKen

My project is posted.


Everyone please make sure to put *beer swap 2020* in the tags when you post your project so they will all show up under that search. And use those words, in that order, with those spaces or the site search won't return your project with the rest.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, I had that happen on the last project I posted. Fortunately, when I started a new project posting, all of the stuff I had written reappeared in the text box. Worth a try-don't wait too long.


----------



## HokieKen

> Everyone please make sure to put *beer swap 2020* in the tags when you post your project so they will all show up under that search. And use those words, *in that order*, with those spaces or the site search won t return your project with the rest.
> 
> - HokieKen


(cough, cough) Earl (cough, cough)


----------



## Woodmaster1

Brandon awesome video you set a new standard for reveals. Glad you like the tote and beer.


----------



## bndawgs

Who knows anything about natural gas lines? Wife's client has a gas fireplace that wasn't working. Opened up the gas line and water came out. I'm guessing there's a leak somewhere else that allowed condensation to build up in the line?


----------



## bndawgs

Oh and back to the topic here, those are some seriously awesome swap projects. Major kudos to all the players and I'm definitely jealous I wasn't able to join in.


----------



## EarlS

> (cough, cough) Earl (cough, cough)
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope that you have your mask on if you are coughing like that. Might want to get it checked out just in case….


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dang Jeff - your pictures make my project look GOOD!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, I sent you a message offering to send you these pics (and more). My Son does all my photography of projects. He works for a printing graphics company and is a real pro!


----------



## HokieKen

> Who knows anything about natural gas lines? Wife s client has a gas fireplace that wasn t working. Opened up the gas line and water came out. I m guessing there s a leak somewhere else that allowed condensation to build up in the line?
> 
> - Steve


Temperature swings can cause water vapor to condense in natural gas lines Steve. But, it usually occurs before the meter and I don't recall right off but it seems like there is usually a coalescer and sump where the service enters the house. It shouldn't be an issue in the house since the temperature and pressure should be relatively consistent. Not sure why there would be water in the line at the fireplace. Maybe see if you can find a collector where the service connect is and see if it's full?


----------



## BenMacDonald

Waking up on the west coast and reveal day is half over, loving it so far! Especially with you early revealers setting precedent (rebellious youths, who thought people would act unpredictably during an elaborate cross country drinking game?).

Mike, thats not a bottle opener. They sell bottle openers for less than a buck at Walmart. That is some impressive wall art.

I want to know more about Keebler's tote. How did they make the profile on the basket weave slats? Very cool.

Chris, love the beer quotes, epic pizza cutter.

Bill, that box looks like it was a ton of fun to design, maybe less fun to get perfectly dialed in.

Control Freak, I agree with Kenny. Way to completely miss the brief and make something actually useful. Amazing craftmanship.

Richard, nice opener, and way to be generous with the beers 

Earl, wow, just wow. Not sure how much those dominoes will go for at an antique store 100 years from now, but I'm guessing I'll still be too cheap to get them. Well done.

Brandon, very nice case! And if anyone every needs shop temp beer, it must truly be an emergency!

Kenny- "I just got into carving…" Ya whatever dude. That is mad impressive and my kind of nerdy!

Yes, Ill include some process pics on my project post, but the beer cooler I sent is lined with .75" styrofoam, then filled in with insulation foam around a can as a mold. At the end I realized if i could start over, I would make the lid hinged and include a spot for an ice pack. Ah well, such is the nature of creative projects.

Yes kenny, it hangs on mated magnets. A key blunder of the build was putting one in with reverse polarity and having to dig it out.










And here's my reveal. John sent me a beautiful half lapped game board for I think Parcheesi? (I mean "marble game" if the copyright police are listening). Clearly not the first he has made based on the fit and finish, and the nice felt sacks the board and marbles came in. I want to know what kind of wood it is, beautiful dark contrasting streaks across the surface.


















And even if John didnt put his return address, I wouldve known where he was feom. He sent me sone really tasty Florida Double IPAs (still a few left!) and a novel about drugs, crazy hijinks and murder to really give me the feel of his home state  









Thanks John!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Anyone keeping track? How many more do we need to see.


----------



## GrantA

Looks like 4 more to go


----------



## HokieKen

Great package John J! I love the game board and the cool little bag with the dice and marbles. I don't know how to play but I would learn  Love the name of the Florida Man beer ;-) I've had a few from Cigar City and they were all good. I'll have to look the book up.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like 4 more to go
> 
> - GrantA


Yep, Bill, Chris, Cornfed and Mike still outstanding.


----------



## HokieKen

controlfreak - in your project tags, put a comma between "beer swap 2020" and "paduak" please


----------



## GrantA

I made a frozen pizza for the wait…


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, that one beer from Chris is from a local brewery up here called Lost Rhino. They also have a double ipa called face plant.


----------



## controlfreak

> controlfreak - in your project tags, put a comma between "beer swap 2020" and "paduak" please
> 
> - HokieKen


Done! And you thought I was kidding about a beer at the office. Yes it is open and tasty.


----------



## BenMacDonald

Ha, cheers CF! Just coffee for me at work, but if you can get away with that then more power to you.









Also, Im glad you like that one, its one of the ones I didn't try first and went off reviews. I'll be interested to hear what you think of the sour.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Ben, that cooler is an inspiration.
And now that we all now where you work, are you in the department that can send out promotional "samples" of power tools?


----------



## GrantA

Maybe he just really likes blue tools? I'd be down for testing a mower or string trimmer though. Either that or I need a shop goat.


----------



## controlfreak

> Ha, cheers CF! Just coffee for me at work, but if you can get away with that then more power to you.
> 
> Also, Im glad you like that one, its one of the ones I didn t try first and went off reviews. I ll be interested to hear what you think of the sour.
> 
> - BenM


It helps if your the CEO and hold all the stock. If I ever get a pink slip I will likely know a year ahead it is coming. (Beer is under my desk). I had a gose once that kind of hit a nerve but I will give this one a go and see if I can get back on that horse.


----------



## controlfreak

> Ben, that cooler is an inspiration.
> And now that we all now where you work, are you in the department that can send out promotional "samples" of power tools?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Now this is beating around the bush, get to the point.


----------



## BenMacDonald

CF they are definitely not for everyone, just thought iit was worth the risk to add a bit of variety.

Yes ive worked for Makita for the past 8 years, and I like/respect our tools more and more the more i learn about the industry. Starting out in customer service knowing little about power tools was a precipitating factor for getting into woodworking. I now work in Supply Chain, so if I let go of pesky ethical restraints and the desire to keep my job, then yes I can reroute some factory shipments your way  Our new trimmers and mowers are awesome, we're expanding like crazy in that area.


----------



## mikeacg

The day is flying by and I've been trying to get a few minutes to post my swap items…
Had replace a harddrive on one of my computers and reload the printer software so I can print a rush job after lunch!
I was the fortunate recipient of a couple of boxes from Grant. The beer box was here on time and contained a few extras to keep me satisfied until the other package showed up. A great selection of beers from his neck of the woods and some were like old friends as I had the distinct pleasure of receiving them in an earlier swap. I need to fire up the hearse and make a roadtrip one of these days!








12 oz. cans…








16 oz. cans and a big old honking 32 oz. can of Quantum Stimuli Stout









The bonus items consisted of a couple of personalized leather coasters and a very nice bottle opener (so Grant needs to send me some bottles so I can try it out!!!)

This opener will have a special place in my heart as it was made out of a piece of the stainless that Grant used for his part of our cooperative project. I did the wood and Grant did the metal on this sign for one of his local watering holes.









Had to include a close-up shot of the fantastic stabilized burl and mosaic pins! Thank you Grant for the thoughtfulness of your gifts!


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Grant! I love the opener with the scales and the mosaic pins. Might have been worth the wait for Mike ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

at first i thought those were pink soccer balls. haha


----------



## Bluenote38

All the way from AZ and Kelly Crafts ….










Unboxing was fun and the contents have me stumped for a bit









Each beer came with it's own custom chastity belt and lock 









And of course a box of secrets 


















But with some thought (I did initially consider a saw but Dave said "be gentle") an a keen eye then a slip/slide/push the secret was set free









I'll leave the explanation of the magic to the master but once opened the puzzle box reveled the keys to set the beer free









And as a bonus 5 beautiful pen blanks









This was a great package with excellent beer - thanks Dave


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad you played the game Bill. Was a pleasure. Can't wait to see what you do with the blanks.


----------



## EarlS

Beer chastity belts?


> Do I really want to know how Bill knew what they were and Dave was familiar with their use? Sounds like something Kenny would know a thing or two about. Well


?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I heard about them from Kenny. Then I just printed them on the 3D printer.

Had to come up with something fun to go with the puzzle box.


----------



## Bluenote38

I have to say I was excited and disappointed. Excited at the great beer and disappointed I could get to it immediately - took about 3 hours of thinking and fiddling. WELL worth it though and great fun figuring it out. I may try my hand at a puzzle box too!!

Actually the picture doesn't do justice to the blanks - can't wait to start turning them though I may be back here for some 'How To's" I've never turned this stuff before.


----------



## Bluenote38




----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic package Dave! I loved that whole idea and the box looks great. Love the engraving with that fancy router you got too. But you spelled Bill's last name wrong!


----------



## bobasaurus

This is a neat swap, I'm enjoying looking through the projects. Wish I knew about it, would have forged a bottle opener.


----------



## HokieKen

> This is a neat swap, I m enjoying looking through the projects. Wish I knew about it, would have forged a bottle opener.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Allen, you pop up at the end of every swap and say the same thing then taunt us with what you would have made. There will be a knife swap jumping off in a week or so. Now you know! ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Earl's obsessed with Domino's….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

So we have Chris and Cornfed left to show us what they got! So far it's been a phenomenal showing fellas!


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… I thought I was last. Had to actually work all day today so late posting.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Had to take off and do a ceremony with the VFW. Looks like some more amazing projects and beer. I never knew a beer lock existed.


----------



## jeffswildwood

And still more to see!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Project posted!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Lol… I thought I was last. Had to actually work all day today so late posting.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


You mean people still work and not play in the shop all day.


----------



## GrantA

What do you mean play in the shop?


----------



## mikeacg

I'm up!


----------



## GrantA

How do we embed a YouTube video anyways? Maybe I just can't do it from the phone? 
I feel like Brandon knows.
Does my video I linked above work?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So we have Chris and Cornfed left to show us what they got! So far it s been a phenomenal showing fellas!
> 
> - HokieKen


They do know it's reveal day right?


----------



## BrandonW

Grant, so the embed feature on LJ is broken as best as I can tell. I just made an image and included a link to the video to make it look like something one would click on.


----------



## controlfreak

Beer number two Booming Rollers Modern times (I admit i don't know which is the name of the brewery) Hoppy- Citra IPA. I love it! I wish I had saved it for breakfast!


----------



## duckmilk

Wow, I had to take notes, great stuff guys!

Mike's AZ design on the opener is amazing. Another great one Mike.

The pizza cutter/opener from Chris is well done, and on a hot day, a cold pineapple cider would be refreshing.

Would like to know how JD made that woven tote. Nicely done!

Great idea on the wedged box Bill. That design could come in useful.

CF, your dovetails on the tote are impressive, nice!

Ben's wall hanging beer koozie is a great idea. Might have to find a way to incorporate that idea.

Kenny, the mini bottle opener is cool and the job you did on the carving is very neat.

Cornfed, I'm guessing there are embedded magnets to catch the caps? Looks great!

Earl actually has spots on his corneas which explains the domino theory. Wonderful job on the dominos and box, and coasters, and DUD!

Emergency drinking beer, what a great idea Brandon! But, *then*, you had to put us all to shame with your reveal of Woody's zombie tote, which was really cool Woody.

I think I have seen JohnJ's game board before, but don't know what it is called. Beautiful wood and job on it John!

I really like the way Grant made the bottle opener, beautiful. BTW Grant, I was able to see your beer crushing video.

AZ Dave, puzzle boxes have always fascinated me, can't wait to see your post. I laughed that you made Bill wait to solve it before he could undo the chastity belts, which are also really slick.


----------



## HokieKen

Knock knock knock, Chris? Knock knock knock, Chris? Knock knock knock Chris?

Yoo hoo Cornfed!...


----------



## clieb91

My apologies all, something kept coming up all day then when I finally logged on there were too may cool pictures to look at. Talk about some really awesome projects. But before I get in too deep on all of those. I got a box as well and it came to all the way from southern Virginia from Jeff.

Included in the box were some good Root Beers and a Couple of Black Cherry sodas as well. To go along with them was a nice slim bottle opener and a really awesome set of coasters.










The top coaster was the beer swap logo with my username on it. The other 5 though are prints of some of my past swap items. All printed on foam inserts for the wood.










Absolutely Love these. and found a perfect spot for them in my office.










Thank You Jeff!! 
Kenny thanks for heading up the shenanigans.

Grant glad to hear you enjoyed the selection. 
CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Very awesome Jeff! Fantastic package )

I'm sitting on my sunroom watching the office on my ipad and drinking an Emergency Drinking Beer


----------



## HokieKen

And Michael just found out Toby is back. Some of you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Chris, glad you liked everything. They do look good in your office!


----------



## GrantA

> I just made an image and included a link to the video to make it look like something one would click on.
> - Brandon











Could you please explain that again to my IT guy?


----------



## Keebler1

First swap beer. This one almost didnt make it. Tasty. Thanks for the goodies JD they are nice


----------



## GrantA

*please please please * I know it's aggravating as all getout but if you'll just crop a tiny bit off one edge of your pic taken from your phone it'll post right side up


----------



## Keebler1

Grant didnt know that. Fixed it


----------



## DavePolaschek

> *please please please * I know it s aggravating as all getout but if you ll just crop a tiny bit off one edge of your pic taken from your phone it ll post right side up


You're right Grant, it works great if you just crop a couple pixels!










Nice showing everyone! Glad I sat this one out and didn't drag down the average!


----------



## GrantA

Bo lays upside down anyways he'd probably get a kick outta that picture


----------



## JD77

Keebler,
I'm glad you finally got back home and your beer was intact. I was nervous that I didn't use the recommended pipe packing trick but I just kept pushing off going to get some, and then it was Shipping Day. And I didn't see your post about being late until it was already at the post office.

Are you gonna post a few more picks of the project? I'm sure the guys would love to see some more of the details (but hide the flaws out of frame)...and I may have forgotten to snap some pics of the finished projects before shipping it out so I'm hoping to steal some from you..

-JD


----------



## Keebler1

Yes ill snap some more pics this afternoon


----------



## Keebler1

Had a second beer last night before bed. This one wasnt as good as the oak stout but was still pretty tasty


----------



## Keebler1

More pics of the detail in JD work. Made out of cedar and walnut. Looks great. HD I dont see any issues with the joints either. Great job. Let me know if I missed something you wanted shown.


----------



## Keebler1

Cornfed you have till this afternoon when I get home then Im gonna post what you got


----------



## EarlS

I'm off to a garage sale to see what the "miter box with saw" looks like. Hopefully, it is a decent version. I need a replacement for the chop saw I got rid of because it took up too much space.


----------



## GrantA

Earl a miter box may take up more space than a chop saw. Definitely quieter and probably lighter though


----------



## bigblockyeti

Great showing from everyone! I wish I had time to participate, maybe next year.

Another bandsaw for Grant, not as big but cheap and ready to run, and it's in GA.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/784236822407877


----------



## GrantA

Lol yeti those don't really excite me anymore, not curvy enough ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

I want to get some shop time in today, but i feel that i'll just end up re-organizing stuff instead. lol


----------



## JD77

Thanks Keebler,
The pics are great. I'll hopefully be able to post my project build today.
I did think while I was building it that if I could put dividers on one side, it would double as a utensil and napkin tote and thus earn its keep in the kitchen. I'm not sure how much use a beer caddy really is unless you have a regular poker game. Unfortunately I had to make adjustments and it ended up being too tight to fit. An insert might be a possibility you could explore if the wife gives you grief about it.
-JD


----------



## Keebler1

JD my wife doesnt give me grief about anything she knows it wouldnt do any good


----------



## Woodmaster1

Awesome job by everyone! So far 7 daily top 3's from the group.


----------



## Keebler1

Ill post mine up this evening when I get done at the church and mowing my lawn. Seems like the work never ends


----------



## Keebler1

Yall in frisco area if youre a memeber of the frisco public library they have a laser engraver/etcher and a cnc for use no charge as long as you take their training on it which i believe is also free


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry Cornfed youve had long enough to reveal. You can reveal the beers I sent as I dont have pics of those


----------



## Keebler1

My recipient was Cornfed. Hopefully he is doing ok as he hasnt revealed what he got yet. Hopefully its not because he doesnt like the items is why he didnt reveal. Let us know Cornfed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I ordered some turning blanks cheap off ebay. Not sure what type of wood it is but I know its soft since my jawhorse left 2 flats in it while I had it in there painting it. 2 of those blanks dowelled and glued together turned into a baseball bat bottle opener painted in his favorite team colors.



















I had an idea to do a koozie for the beer swap for a while. Was orginally gonna turn a log down but changed my mind and glued up some padauk and hard maple and turned the koozie out of that. It was rather challenging not turning too much off and getting it a neat shape while also feeling comfortable in your hands. I did sand through my shellac sealer and got some padauk in the maple but not too bad. Finished it with danish oil. There is a bottle opener in the bottom in the recess i made for my chuck to turn it.

Hope you liked them Cornfed


----------



## jeffswildwood

Keebler, Corn got lucky! That ball bat is just awesome. The koozie is amazing also. A wood koozie is perfect for a wood worker. Good job!


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## jeffswildwood

Like Keebler, I had a lot of grass to cut today. Here's my project post. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/416580


----------



## Keebler1

Drinking this tonight. Definitely nowhere near my favorite. Too tarty and fruity for me.


----------



## Keebler1

What do yall think of this bandsaw blade from grizzly for bandsaw boxes made of hardwoods like padauk and hard maple?


----------



## Keebler1

Tryong this one next and it has a great taste to it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It just keeps getting better we now have 9 daily top 3's. What an excellent group of projects.


----------



## Keebler1

Sweet mu project made daily top 3


----------



## Keebler1

Another great beer


----------



## clieb91

Awesome showing of projects all. 
Mine is now up as well…



If i can get through a few projects I may join the knife swap, otherwise I am just going to follow along and attempt to work on the knife kit I have for myself.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

I'm sitting out the knife swap. Surgery for the left hand is scheduled for Oct 22. That means I have to get all of the fall outside work done by then. At least the weather is cooperating.

The miter box didn't work out. Apparently the posting for the yard sale was for labor day weekend.


----------



## EarlS

Found this stout yesterday. Goes good with working in the shop.










Looks like I need to learn how to rotate pics on my phone


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Earl. First you say you're not making a domino knife and that stings to be honest, next you post a sideways picture?!? 
So you (and everyone else) know, if you just crop a little off one edge it'll show up properly

That sucks about the miter box, would a radial arm saw make you feel better? ;-p


----------



## duckmilk

Now there are 11 DT3s, wow, great job everyone!


----------



## jeffswildwood

So, with the next swap about to start some time this week, I thought I'd pick up a new toy that may help. Not much but may do the trick. Harbor freight.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice toy Jeff i might try and find a 3 wheel bandsaw just like Ivan did :<))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

5 more slackers *MUST TAG* their projects :<((


----------



## HokieKen

That'll be extremely helpful Jeff and from what I've read, the HF one is a good un


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 5 more slackers *MUST TAG* their projects :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'm innocent this time!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That'll be extremely helpful Jeff and from what I've read, the HF one is a good un
> 
> - HokieKen


It seemed to get good ratings for a cheap one. Maybe I can sharpen lathe tools with it also.


----------



## EarlS

> Dammit Earl. First you say you re not making a domino knife and that stings to be honest, next you post a sideways picture?!?
> So you (and everyone else) know, if you just crop a little off one edge it ll show up properly
> 
> That sucks about the miter box, would a radial arm saw make you feel better? ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


No room for a radial arm saw. I'm hoping to find a fairly small miter box that I can store in one of the cabinets. I do miss the miter saw but I don't have a place where I could leave it set up.

As for the pictures, I'll just have to remember to rotate the phone since I don't think I have an app that can edit pics on the phone.


----------



## Cornfed1341

Good Morning BSers! I received a great swap package from Keebler










The Baseball Bat Bottle Opener and beer coozy with bottle opener will get plenty of use in my basement man cave with pool table.




























Great job Keebler, all the beers were good too!


----------



## Keebler1

Since my earlier post got buried what do yall think of this bandsaw blade for bandsaw boxes? I will use my woodturners blade to cut the front and backs off but this one for the curves unless I need to get a 3/16 blade instead.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd spend a couple dollars more and get this

This

Rich



> Since my earlier post got buried what do yall think of this bandsaw blade for bandsaw boxes? I will use my woodturners blade to cut the front and backs off but this one for the curves unless I need to get a 3/16 blade instead.
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## bndawgs

+1 on the timberwolf. that's what i'm running on both of my bandsaws


----------



## Keebler1

Shipping is $10 on that grizzly. Ill go with the timberwolf. Just wanted to make sure the 1/8" and 14tpi wasnt going to cause any other issues like real bad burning on it. Thanks


----------



## BrandonW

I've used both Timber Wolf and Highland's Wood Slicer, both with good success. I have the former on my 14" and the latter on my 17".


----------



## GrantA

14tpi is a whole buncha teeth for a bandsaw box with any thickness… This feels like deja vu


----------



## Keebler1

Ordered as there was only 1 left. If its a mistake guess I get to order another one and find a use for this one later on


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, I've posted the project along with a short build video:




  






And here's the project card:


----------



## EarlS

Here's my project card:


----------



## Lazyman

> 14tpi is a whole buncha teeth for a bandsaw box with any thickness… This feels like deja vu
> 
> - GrantA


+1. I have that 1/18" 14 TPI Timberwolf blade and I bought it mostly for scrolling in thinner material. I have not tried to use it on anything thicker than an inch or two. I think that 14 TPI may be too much for a bandsaw box. Since the rule of thumb is at least 3 teeth engaged with the wood at any time, 14 TPI would be mostly for relatively thin stock. Though I've never made a bandsaw box, I think that a 3/16" 4 TPI blade will work better.


----------



## BenMacDonald

> No room for a radial arm saw. I m hoping to find a fairly small miter box that I can store in one of the cabinets. I do miss the miter saw but I don t have a place where I could leave it set up.
> - EarlS


Sounds like youve made up your mind earl, so ignore this if is bot helpful, but a lot of the 10" single bevel miter saws come in at less than 30 lbs (ex: makita LS1040 is 27), might not be too bad to lug out from below the bench or hang on a french cleat.

Im one of the project post slackers. My dad was in town this weekend getting some grandpa-time with my son and neice. Ill post tonight.


----------



## EarlS

Ben - thanks for the suggestion. A 10" single bevel was what I had before. I honestly don't use it enough to justify the space would will occupy.

As I mentioned earlier this spring (before things went sideways) my dad refurbished a lathe he built when he was in machinist school that he was going to bring out when they came to visit. Well, COVID messed that plan up, but I still need to keep as much room clear as I can so there is room for the lathe when he does get out this way.

A small miter box and saw would fit on one of the cabinet shelves. I can use the fancy table saw JessEm miter bar for larger pieces and the miter box and saw for the small, delicate pieces.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll chime in here on the miter box argument.

I have a dewalt miter saw and only seem to use it when I'm doing construction type projects where I take it with me to help build a shed or something. It sits on a shelf otherwise.

I also don't have a table saw although I do have a really nice crosscut table for my track saw and that gets used constantly.

I do have an old Stanley miter box and saw. I enjoy using that thing a ton. It works so well, it's quiet, and doesn't throw dust in the air. It's a winner in my book.

Earl, my recommendation is to find the right sized miter box for your stuff. Loads of dudes end up with multiple boxes and I think it's a waste of space. Mine is on the middle size of things and that's a good compromise.

Something else you should be researching during this is a shooting board and a plane to shoot with. They go hand in hand and it's a quick and easy way to make parts. You do a lot of small parts so I think this is right up your alley.

I relate to Dave P more than I would like to admit. I would rather use hand tools for most things over powered tools. It's more relaxing for the things I enjoy doing. Dave P does things like resawing which is not worth it IMO. But hand tools definitely are amazing. Nice and quiet and relaxing.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a single bevel 10" CMS, table saw with Incra miter gauge and two vintage miter boxes. I use the CMS like Dave does - for rough work. And never for miters that matter. I use the table saw for large parts or when I have more than a couple parts. I prefer to use one of the manual boxes.

*BUT* having a sharp saw that is properly tuned is absolutely critical. And it ain't easy to sharpen teeth that small. And if you have to set them too, well you'll learn to cuss like a big boy. So, prepare for paying someone to sharpen your saw, at least initally. After that, you can probably touch it up yourself a few times before paying the piper again.

I have a big miter box/saw and a smaller more compact one. My intention is to let the small one live on the shelf on the bench and put the larger one on the wall out of the way. But, right now the larger one is tuned so sweetly that I haven't removed it from the bench yet. I paid $65 + shipping two ways to send it to Bob Summerfield to have it sharpened and set if that gives you an idea of the true investment required. Of course, you may be lucky enough to have someone local who still sharpens hand saws and does it well and affordably. I don't. I also don't regret investing that money to get mine tuned up.

Just some thoughts…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> A small miter box and saw would fit on one of the cabinet shelves.


For perspective, here's my fancy miter box.










But I also built a track for my circular saw, and I can use that with a 45 degree piece of MDF to cut miters. And then clean them up with a shooting board and plane. Or if I'm mitering for a box, I use my miter jack and a saw and plane.

I'm using the circular saw a lot lately for ripping rabbets as I build bookcases, but it has no tail. It's an M-18 tool.

The main tool with a tail I'm using at the moment is my magnetic stirrer, which takes all the headache out of mixing shellac. I'm going through a 15 oz salsa jar of shellac nearly every day.


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - sounds like you summarized what I am looking for quite concisely. Like Kenny, I don't mind paying someone to sharpen the blade on occasion. I probably won't use it a lot, just depends on the project. I need to make a shooting board one of these days too.

I'm thinking that it should be a medium/small, but not quite as "rustic" as Dave P has. Anyone have ideas for a good source to find one. Again, I don't mind spending a bit to get something good.

The talk about sharpening a saw reminds me that I need to find a place that sharpens table saw blades and send them 3-4 blades to sharpen. It's been a while and my stock of combo blades is looking a bit dull.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, for my "small" miter box, I went with a Stanley 150. It's pretty compact and allows you to use most any saw you want with it. I like it a lot as a good box to live on the bench.

My bigger box is a Langdon 74 and it's a little more of a beast with a 6" deep and 26" long saw it can make short work of cutting larger stock down in short order.

And don't get too excited about not having any dust. It doesn't go airborne but I always have a pile on the bench after I use it ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, true. There is a pile of dust when done that my shop vac handles. I have a shop vac that rolls around the shop for things like this. However, like I said, doesn't throw it into the air.

I have a Stanley 246 which is about the size of Kenny's bigger box. A smaller one would be nice at times but I don't want two.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For a shooting plane Earl I recommend the a low angle Jack from one of the reputable sellers out there. You could also buy a plane made to shoot but the price goes up a bit for a single purpose plane. Depends on how much you want to treat yourself.

I built a shooting plane two or three years ago but didn't do a good enough job on it so I actually resorted to switching to a commercial plane.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One warning about shooting board/plane, some shooting boards do not work with the Lie-Nielsen low-angle jack plane, as the front knob is too wide and whacks into the nuts on the adjustable rail for the plane. The Veritas works fine though, as the adjusting nuts on the rail are recessed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good observation Dave. I'm usually more inclined to go with Lee Valley Veritas for my newer commercial planes. I do have one Lie Nielsen plane.


----------



## BrandonW

Anybody have familiarity with these Nobex miter saws they sell at Highland?

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/nobexchampionmitersaw.aspx


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those look interesting Brandon. They even have a compound setting which is a cool feature. Definitely gar more light weight compared to the Stanley I have but more features as well. Not a bad saw imo.


----------



## BrandonW

I've checked them out in the store and have always wanted to try one, but I've never seen anyone else that has one.


----------



## EarlS

I noticed them as well Brandon. Price seems reasonable too. I'd love to find a Langdon, but not at the collector prices folks want to charge.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's one Earl. It won't be there long at that price in that state of completion. Best I can tell, it's missing one of the temporary depth stops which most people never use and the extension bar for the length stop which you can use any piece of 5/16 rod for. So, as far as I can see, it's fully functional other than the saw probably needing sharpened and possibly some cleanup to be done.


----------



## EarlS

This popped back up on Craigslist

For $100 and no shipping it seems like a decent deal. My brother could even pick it up for me. Thoughts?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That seems like a pretty good price, Earl. The saw alone is likely worth at least that much.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hold on guys, I have an old Langdon box and saw I picked up at antique store. I've never used it and would happily be rid of it. Should i measure it for you?


----------



## bobasaurus

> Allen, you pop up at the end of every swap and say the same thing then taunt us with what you would have made. There will be a knife swap jumping off in a week or so. Now you know! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Good to know, I'll keep an eye out for it. Need to get back in the shop, been recovering from a few injuries and medical procedures recently. I was working on a damascus chisel for a charity event that got cancelled from covid, might have to start on it again.


----------



## HokieKen

I really don't know Earl. Two things people tend to really like about the vintage Stanley boxes, like Dave's, are the rod connecting the front and back guides and the release that clamps onto the saw spine so you don't have to do it with a hand. That CL box doesn't have either. Doesn't mean it isn't a perfectly good box, it just falls into the too-new-to-be-vintage-and-too-old-to-be-modern category so it's hard to find much information on them. Like Dave said though, that is a really nice saw and that listing has been up for a while. So if you can talk him down a bit on price, you'll probably have gotten your money's worth in the saw alone.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hold on guys, I have an old Langdon box and saw I picked up at antique store. I ve never used it and would happily be rid of it. Should i measure it for you?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Yes, you should. Pics too please


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm actually digging the box Brandon linked. I would be tempted by that, I paid $160 for my antique box. It's absolutely complete and near perfect but the other box is nice for sure.


----------



## JohnMcClure

First, the saw


----------



## JohnMcClure

The box, and the doodads on front and back.


----------



## Keebler1

For a power tool guy who doesnt do much with hand tools. What do these mitre boxes allow you to do that I cant do with one of my 2 mitre saws or table saw?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler I think for small parts, or too long for a crosscut sled/too precise for the chopsaw; plus, quiet and quick setup and no airborne dust.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

John nailed it. Plus it's just more enjoyable to some of us. I have a computerized router that cost a fortune and love that thing so I'm not against power tools at all but I do enjoy using my hand tools so much more for most things.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok just curuous. If it would help me in the near future id spend the money but for now I can build a workbench for my lathe and get my bandsaw boxes made for christmas presents. Have the wood for 2 have to make about 7 of them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What John and Dave said. Plus, hand tools aren't necessarily a lot slower than tools with tails, especially if you figure setup time, cleanup from dust getting thrown everywhere (which a guy can totally do with hand tools, too), etc. As for price, some figure hand tools are cheaper, but not really. Unless you count the cost of dust collection, extra outlets, ear protection, louder stereo so you can hear it over the ear protection and noise from machines…

Me, I mostly like the hand tools because they're quiet and my ears have been ringing since I drove across the country in my bitchin' Camaro in 1995 with the window open the whole way, so quiet is good.


----------



## GrantA

I damn sure wouldn't want to cut out the tiny pieces like Earl likes to glue together on a chop saw! Ditto all the other pros (like dust thrown around) mentioned for a hand powered miter box!

Now which one of yall wants to setup a saw sharpening business? I've got saw sets and a foley automatic filer


In case anyone wondered what it's like to dig a big hole in the backyard and throw potential shop funds (plus more!) into it, here ya go…


----------



## duckmilk

> This popped back up on Craigslist
> 
> For $100 and no shipping it seems like a decent deal. My brother could even pick it up for me. Thoughts?
> 
> - EarlS


That is a newer version, not "vintage" but perfectly functional and the saw plate looks pretty clean. In fact, the whole thing looks barely used.
He says he will consider reasonable offers, and if your brother can pick it up it might be worth looking into for a hundred bucks or less.

I've sharpened my saws and it's not really that hard, time consuming yes. I watched the whole entertaining blog by Andy (LJ Brit) about sharpening which really helped. He even made a 2 hour video about it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's too bad the back doodad on John's saw is broken Earl. That would be a good un. As is though, you wouldn't be able to have the saw locked in the raised position which would be a huge PITA. Sorry John, not trying to cash block you :-/

I'm not interested in the whole package John but I'd love to buy the L-shaped pieces attached to the guides with knurles thumbscrews to complete my box. If you want tonpart that thing out, let me know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Allen, you pop up at the end of every swap and say the same thing then taunt us with what you would have made. There will be a knife swap jumping off in a week or so. Now you know! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Good to know, I ll keep an eye out for it. Need to get back in the shop, been recovering from a few injuries and medical procedures recently. I was working on a damascus chisel for a charity event that got cancelled from covid, might have to start on it again.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I'm working on the OP for the knife swap. Hope to have it up by Friday. Trying to figure out dates so it don't run into people's Christmas projects.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> It's too bad the back doodad on John's saw is broken Earl. That would be a good un. As is though, you wouldn't be able to have the saw locked in the raised position which would be a huge PITA. Sorry John, not trying to cash block you :-/
> 
> I'm not interested in the whole package John but I'd love to buy the L-shaped pieces attached to the guides with knurles thumbscrews to complete my box. If you want tonpart that thing out, let me know!
> 
> - HokieKen


My doodad's broken? I didn't know! I never tried to set if up properly. Maybe I could fab a new doodad? Otherwise I'd have no problem sending you parts. You just might end up with about 15# more parts than you ask for though.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah John, this:









Should match this:









That would be a really hard part to fabricate ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I m working on the OP for the knife swap. Hope to have it up by Friday. Trying to figure out dates so it don t run into people s Christmas projects.


Sounds like a plan, Jeff. Thanks for running this one, buddy.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - what happened to the *********************************** pool? That is looking like a proper, fancy folks pool. Maybe you can get Carl Spackler to clean your pool?

Grant got it right about cutting all of the little pieces for inlays on a table saw. I get a bit antsy when I'm trying to cut a batch of little pieces off and they are flying all over the place. I'd also like to get into more angles on the inlays and cutting angled little pieces on the TS is always challenging since the pieces like to splinter or the angles aren't clean since I don't want to get my fingers too close to the blade.

I like my power tools for making furniture and such, but the inlays need some more finesse. Plus, I don't really have the room to store a powered miter saw. Keeping space open for Dad's lathe is more WAY more important.

John - I probably should start with the Stanley and learn about it before I get into a Langdon. That way I understand what is important to have. Maybe Kenny can do a restoration project and then sell me one of his other ones.


----------



## GrantA

Earl it was full once, from all the rain we got last week, but it leaked out :-( popped my unicorn float on the rebar too, didn't spill my beer though!


----------



## BrandonW

Grant, you are truly a ***********************************. I'm so proud. I'm sure you'll like your cement pond just as much, though.


----------



## bndawgs

Where's the high dive going?


----------



## controlfreak

There is something calling me to hand tool work. I watched a YouTube video of a guy making a walnut sideboard from rough lumber using hand tools. It did look a bit laborious to rip saw the large panels but hey, I need the exercise anyway. This is going to be my retirement hobby and if all goes well I can get rid of my jointer and planer and fill that space with…..more hand tools.

One cool thing I spotted in the video is while drilling a hole for a drawer pull he placed a ring on the shaft of the drill bit as a way to check the vertical angle while sighting the horizontal angle. When level the ring just floats in the middle of the shaft.


----------



## bndawgs

I'll take your jointer CF. I'm starting to outgrow my little benchtop Delta with the dull and knicked blades.


----------



## BrandonW

I'll trade you some hand tools for the planer. 

I totally get what you mean by the "call to hand tool work." It's less about production and more on the level of therapy, satisfaction, and being closer to the materials you're working with. It's hard to explain sometimes, but there are definitely benefits of hand tool work not found machining the wood. This isn't to say that both methods don't have a home in my shop though.


----------



## controlfreak

My 6" Craftsman Jointer is probably the size of your Delta Steve.

I must admit that I am using both my jointer and planer to dimension the laminated SYP for my Moravian workbench top but plan on doing the tray and legwork with hand tools. I am at the phase of "I need a bench to build my bench" phase. Once I have the top I will use it on saw horses to help fabricate the legs. After that is complete It will be onto tool cabinets, saw tills, storage solutions and anything to make my small space work better.


----------



## EarlS

Sadly, I have "needed a bench" since moving into the new house a year ago. I've been using the side table on the TS and the top of my SDD cart.

Eventually, I want to make a bench that incorporates the TS into it, complete with drawers and a foldable out feed table, plus a nice vise. I bought some plans from FWW as well as a book on the different types of benches. Now, it's just down to getting thru all of the other projects that are above the bench on my to-do list. The bench will be a good chance to try out some of the new things I'm learning on SketchUp.


----------



## bndawgs

Which FWW plans did you buy Earl?

they're having a $5 sale for all plans today as well.


----------



## Lazyman

I have just recently started using hand tools more. I will still use my power tools (I have a CNC after all) but I have found that hand tools are sometimes just the easiest tool to use. The thing that always made them a problem before was not taking the time to sharpen them properly. Hand planes are particularly gratifying and visceral when they are sharp and properly tuned. I actually have to stop myself sometimes from just planing a piece down to a nub.

BTW, if you haven't read through Chris Schwarz's free Anarchist's Workbench ebook, I highly recommend it, especially if you have never built a workbench before (like me). It's an easy read and seems to have some good advice about what a good bench needs to have. I'm going to start building a bench as soon as make room for it. Now that the weather has cooled off, I can finally open the shop to clean it out to reorganize it and start gathering and preping the wood to build it.


----------



## bndawgs

i need to do the same Nathan and get rid of some stuff. Wish I had time for a yard sale.

I forgot that i downloaded that ebook a couple weeks ago. I need to start reading it again


----------



## Lazyman

Oh I didn't say I was going to get rid of anything.  I mostly need to reorganize and get my indoor wood pile under control so that it takes up less space-more vertical than horizontal. I also plan to make a flip top cart (maybe 2) to reduce the foot print of a couple of tools I don't use everyday and make some other storage that makes it easier to keep things organized.


----------



## Keebler1

Found this on ebay. Not sure if its what Earl is looking for or if its too new.


----------



## JD77

I'm not bragging but my wife just surprised me with this…she hadn't even wrecked the car!

Actually, fundraiser for the local zoo understandably had to be canceled this year and a local liquor store that sponsors it was selling variety boxes and giving the proceeds to the zoo. I'm doing it for the kids, guys, just doing it for the kids.


----------



## duckmilk

Nope, she wants something from you JD, and it's not what you are probably thinking about ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Nope, she wants something from you JD, and it s not what you are probably thinking about ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


+1. Though, I may just have to do it (have one) for the kids later too.


----------



## BrandonW

Thank you for giving back to the community, JD.


----------



## JD77

Duck, she already has my money, she likes her car, and I already finished remodeling the last room in the house. She had the summer off and was glad to get back to work when she did. I can't think of anything she wants from me that would need 4 packs of beer, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it suspicious.

Scratch that…I know what it was….she was bribing me with $50 in beer so I didn't see the $100 of wine!

The Nitro Coffee Porter was on point! The kids approve.
-JD


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hand planes are particularly gratifying and visceral when they are sharp and properly tuned. I actually have to stop myself sometimes from just planing a piece down to a nub.


That's been one of the most enjoyable bits of building all the bookcases I'm building. Cutting dovetails is ok, and I'm a lot better at it now than I was when I started (because a guy learned from mistakes…), but hand-planing them smooth afterwards, *with a plane I built* as a prototype for one I sent off in a swap, well, that's pretty f'in cool in my book.


----------



## Keebler1

Grizzly
WEN
Harbor Freight

Looking at spindle sanders mainly for bandsaw boxes. Which of the above should I go with or is there another one to get that I am missing?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Clayton makes pretty nice spindle sanders but some of them are pricey.


----------



## GrantA

Of those I'd get whichever is cheapest, most days the HF. 
For bandsaw boxes if you sand very much they won't fit back together, most important is spending time to dial in the saw, then lightly cleanup the parts

Not sure what it's actually worth or what the seller might take, I wouldn't give $600 for it but check out this one near you


----------



## Keebler1

So would I be better off sanding woth 150 by hand?


----------



## HokieKen

You can sand by hand if you want, but IMO and OSS is the way to go. I have the WEN and it's been a good tool.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok would you use the 80 grit it comes with or what grit should I use? The WEN looks like the way to go over the harbor freight even thought its $16 more since it has more power correct?


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't forget about the Ridgid Oscillating Sander. Doubles as a belt and a spindle.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Yea thats a little over $200. Just outside my price range right now.


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, look at the Triton OSS belt sander as well. I picked that up a few months ago when it was on sale for like $180.

While you are saving your money for an OSS, you could buy a flocking kit for the drawers for now.


----------



## Keebler1

Was planning on flocking the drawers anyways but need to smooth out the cutouts they slide in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the shop fox one that's like the wen. It's ok, should be fine. I would get 120 grit sanding tubes at least. 80 grit is pretty rough.


----------



## bndawgs

flock those too Keebler.

I just think a belt OSS is a lot more versatile than a standalone spindler sander


----------



## HokieKen

Don't listen to Steve Keebler. He'll flock anything.


----------



## Keebler1

I have my eye on a woodriver on offer up. Says only used once. He wants 105 for it. I lowballed him and asked if he would take $75. We will see if he counters lower. Id like to get it under 100


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like im picking up that wood river for 80. Not a bad price.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler I'm sure the woodriver is fine; I have the Wen, it's been great. I also bought a higher grit level than what it ships with, and depending on the situation I find it very handy to have a range.
Grant made an important point - if you sand too much, the fit will be too loose and the drawer will be sloppy. However, you can cheat that fact by sanding all you want and then flocking either the outside of the drawer, or the inside of the drawer housing. (And of course you should always flock the inside of the drawer).
On the BS box in my profile picture, I flocked the inside of the drawer, then placed two adhesive felt strips on the bottom of the drawer. Much less work than another flock-fest, and resulted in a perfect fit.
Man I really want to make more bandsaw boxes!


----------



## bndawgs

> Don t listen to Steve Keebler. He ll flock anything.
> 
> - HokieKen


hahaha, nice!


----------



## BrandonW

I had a Delta OSS, called the "BOSS" but it was anything but. I smoked the motor on that thing under very little use. I took the spindle out and chuck it in the lathe when I need to sand something for the time being.


----------



## HokieKen

I bought this set of assorted sleeves Keebler. It's handy to have various grits for each size.


----------



## Lazyman

My biggest problem with my Ridgid oscillating sander is that it has one speed. I think it is about warp factor 8. That is fine when sanding down to a line but when just smoothing and cleaning up a rough edge it is easy to over do it so a higher grit is a must for those situations. My drill press has an auto-oscillate feature that allows me to sand at different speeds or with the oscillate feature turned off. It has a hole in the table with inserts for different sized spindles and vacuum attachment to facilitate that. I don't use that feature much but it is nice when I need a little more control.


----------



## HokieKen

> My biggest problem with my Ridgid oscillating sander is that it has one speed. I think it is about warp factor 8. That is fine when sanding down to a line but when just smoothing and cleaning up a rough edge it is easy to over do it so a higher grit is a must for those situations. *My drill press has an auto-oscillate feature that allows me to sand at different speeds or with the oscillate feature turned off*. It has a hole in the table with inserts for different sized spindles and vacuum attachment to facilitate that. I don t use that feature much but it is nice when I need a little more control.
> 
> - Lazyman


Say what? What magic drill press doeth thou possess?


----------



## GrantA

Well damn. Now I've gone and searched for oscillating drill press. I was perfectly content not knowing those existed!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm curious too. Probably the only piece of equipment in the shop I wouldn't mind replacing.


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a Nova Voyager… I don't see me replacing it for a long long time… lol In all honesty, the drill press is probably my least used item too.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use the drill press very often Rich. Would love a voyager to change speeds on the fly for different bits/wood/metal. I haven't had the opportunity for the Rich Bolduc discount though.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of drill presses. I guess i'm going to need to look into a decent table. drilling axle holes for trucks is one of the most nerve racking things I have to do.

i've also found that i need a 11/32 brad point drill bit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just watched a short video of features on that Voyager.

6" quill depth, tap assist….that plus the quick speed changes makes me want it. No oscillation though.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I almost sprung for the Voyager recently. Thought I had an upcoming contract that would have paid for it. It never panned out, so I'm glad I saved the money then; but as I get ready to outfit the new shop, you better believe I'm eyeballing it again!


----------



## Keebler1

Heard from my wife a couple days ago my pressure pot finally came in. Hopefully I have time to use it this weekend.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ok, how do these dates sound to everyone. Sign in starts Sept. 25 tomorrow. closed Oct 2, two weeks later. Run into mail by date Nov 20. 7 weeks to make a knife. Is this long enough? Would that leave time for making Christmas gifts for people. Talk to me. That's what my concern is, I know a lot of us need time for christmas projects and may not sign up for that reason.


----------



## HokieKen

I think 7 weeks is good Jeff. You're gonna loose some people to Christmas present duty regardless


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think 7 weeks is good Jeff. You're gonna loose some people to Christmas present duty regardless
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what I was thinking. With me, it's all good. Being retired but I know not everyone has the shop time I do.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think those dates work for me, Jeff. But then I'm retired, too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think those dates work for me, Jeff. But then I'm retired, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Good deal Dave. I may roll with those dates.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Roll with it anyway Jeff. Those dates are reasonable. You could even shorten it a week I imagine but honestly, I don't think it would matter. Someone could just finish a week earlier if they wanted.


----------



## Cornfed1341

I want to know more!!! How do I make these knife handles and where to buy the sharps? Again I am new to all of this. Most of my woodworking comes from repairing or repurposing stuffs.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> In all honesty, the drill press is probably my least used item too.
> 
> Rich


I'm pretty sure that my drill press is the most used item in my shop minus the drivers, hammers, and clamps. Especially if you get some milling bits, then you can do just about anything.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I want to know more!!! How do I make these knife handles and where to buy the sharps? Again I am new to all of this. Most of my woodworking comes from repairing or repurposing stuffs.


Knife blanks - there's all sorts of places. I used to buy from MoraKniv, a Swedish company and Hock Tools from California. But there are dozens of suppliers out there. I've also bought a bunch of blades from woodcraft, who routinely clear out things that aren't selling fast enough.

How to make handles? Basically you epoxy a couple pieces of wood to a blade, then take away everything that isn't a comfortable knife handle. Or you build a handle up from birch bark or leather. Take a look through some of the knife projects on here for ideas.


----------



## HokieKen

Cornfed - watch a few episodes of Forged in Fire. Then block off about 6 hours and do what they did. Easy peasy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here we go gents. https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311358


----------



## Lazyman

The Oscillating drill press a Shopfox which is Grizzly's retail brand. I bought it off craigslist a few years ago. They have 2 bench top models and a floor standing one. You engage the oscillating feature by putting a small rubber belt in place -only takes a couple of seconds.

I'd gladly give it up for a DVR DP. I hate change belts to change the speed so it usually stays on whatever speed I used the last time…or last year.


----------



## Cornfed1341

> Cornfed - watch a few episodes of Forged in Fire. Then block off about 6 hours and do what they did. Easy peasy.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have seen a lot of the forged in fire episodes, but that is a great place to look, Thanks Kenny.

Knife Blanks…. I will have to start looking around, Thanks Dave


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cornfed - watch a few episodes of Forged in Fire. Then block off about 6 hours and do what they did. Easy peasy.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I have seen a lot of the forged in fire episodes, but that is a great place to look, Thanks Kenny.
> 
> Knife Blanks…. I will have to start looking around, Thanks Dave
> 
> - Cornfed1341


Corn, youtube has a LOT of videos also.


----------



## HokieKen

I was totally kidding Cornfed. Maybe you can do what those smiths do but not me!


----------



## Keebler1

I have 2 of your knives Kenny. You are better than you let on to be


----------



## Keebler1

And with that cooment I just closed this chat room cause Kenny's head just grew too big for the rest of us lol


----------



## HokieKen

I appreciate it Keebler  But I don't forge mine and I sure don't make them in a few hours


----------



## BrandonW

This would have been an excellent beer to swap:










https://singlecut.com/beer/plaintop-pilsner-2/


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another "curvy" bandsaw for Grant, might not be too far away?
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/603621190314251


----------



## HokieKen

That's badass Brandon!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Dear Yeti,

F<#k off already.

Sincerely,
Grant's Wife


----------



## GrantA

Bahaha yeah damn you yeti! I passed it on to a friend who's looking though, he's in South FL and hoping something will pop up down there.

Dad and I worked on the shop project fri-sun, got a lot done and still have a lot to do but there's some progress!


----------



## GrantA

Oh good grief now I know what Earl does at work- this is apparently a real thing and they say it's edible…
It's a "rare strain of corn called glass gem"


----------



## EarlS

That looks like Easter egg corn. If you use water that has dye in it it to water the corn then you get multicolored corn.

In related news: Iowa also has the butter cow at the state fair, and yes, it is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dear Yeti,
> 
> F<#k off already.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Grant's Wife
> 
> - HokieKen


It's a lot easier for me to spend someone else's money than my own. Hell, I might become a democrat when I grow up if I get good enough at it.


----------



## BrandonW

> It s a lot easier for me to spend someone else s money than my own. Hell, I might become a democrat when I grow up if I get good enough at it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sigh. I'll hold my tongue (which is especially hard given the recent NYT story), but can we keep politics out of this thread-even the small disparaging comments too.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## BrandonW

Grant, feel free send me a DM if you want. Or the next time you're in Atlanta, I'd love to buy you a beer.

Also, a big part of my job is information literacy, evaluating different types of sources, and preserving both digital and physical media for research. But you have a GIF so there's that.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... But you have a GIF so there s that.
> 
> - Brandon


LOL. Well played Brandon ;-)

And that'll do fellas. Get heated elsewhere if you wanna get heated. I have a wife and two grandkids. I don't wanna listen to y'all bicker ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Nah I ain't getting heated by anything but the weather and I'll still buy you a beer too


----------



## HokieKen

You may have to buy me a few Grant. I finished off the Emergency Beers Brandon sent me last week :-(


----------



## BrandonW

Sounds good! And I agree-no need for heated arguments here. Grant is it hot down there, our whether On this end of the state is quite nice.

I'm actually visiting the brewery tomorrow about making them some of those Emergency Beer boxes.


----------



## GrantA

Meh it's not terrible today, Saturday and Sunday it kept going from rainy to bright sun sauna and back ugh.


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm actually visiting the brewery tomorrow about making them some of those Emergency Beer boxes.
> 
> - Brandon


Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## BenMacDonald

Whelp, took me long enough, but finally posted my project.



Catching up on a few posts:



> In all honesty, the drill press is probably my least used item too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cornfed1341


Cornfed: I have the same drill press. Got it for $30 in rough cosmetic shape and had fun cleaning it up. 




















> My biggest problem with my Ridgid oscillating sander is that it has one speed. I think it is about warp factor 8. That is fine when sanding down to a line but when just smoothing and cleaning up a rough edge it is easy to over do it so a higher grit is a must for those situations.
> - Lazyman


Lazyman, would you still recommend the Ridgid, assuming one gets some higher grit drums? I've seen a lot of comments from people that love it, and since my shop fits in a 4"x10" footprint it seems like the best option (as opposed to a belt/disk combo or stand alone OSS).


----------



## HokieKen

> ... since my shop fits in a 4"x10" footprint …
> 
> - BenM


----------



## EarlS

Kenny, don't forget Ben does live in Cali, where a typical lot is the size of a postage stamp and costs more than all of the houses in our subdivision here in IA.


----------



## BrandonW

> Kenny, don t forget Ben does live in Cali, where a typical lot is the size of a postage stamp and costs more than all of the houses in our subdivision here in IA.
> 
> - EarlS


You're not wrong. I used to live in the area. Fullerton isn't as cramped as other parts of CA, but property still isn't cheap.


----------



## GrantA

I was just talking with a friend who lives in the Miami area yesterday and we were looking at what's for sale there vs rural south ga lol, they show lot sizes in sqft and we show acres 
There are a couple homes on 80-90 acres near me that cost half what some of the homes down there do. 
Different strokes I know. I'd go nuts in a concrete jungle and some.folks would hate it here


----------



## BenMacDonald

> ... since my shop fits in a 4"x10" footprint …
> 
> - BenM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Bahaha, one of my new favorite typos of mine. "What is this, a woodshop for ANTS???" 
My shop space is the 4'x10' space in front of one car in a 2 car garage. We rent and have to park both cars in at night due to lack of street parking or a driveway. So, on weekends i pull out one car and wheel out my bench. So far it fits a contractor table saw, miter saw, pancake compressor, drill press, shop vac, and a lunchbox planer. With a little more organization work I plan to also fit a 10" bandsaw, ridgid combo sander and benchtop jointer in there.

Brandon- that's fun you used to live in the same town. It is an extremely expensive area, but we love the cultural diversity and the specific work we get to do here, plus the access to all the different ecosystems we get to go adventure in (mainly via offroading). I do miss the open valleys of live oak i grew up with in Northern California, but then again it has all been on fire multiple times the last 5 years.


----------



## BrandonW

So I stopped by the brewery today and they sent me home with some beer. Those on the left are empties for more of those beer boxes I made, but the ones on the right were freebies.


----------



## GrantA

Nice score Brandon! And congrats on the work!


----------



## Lazyman

> Lazyman, would you still recommend the Ridgid, assuming one gets some higher grit drums? I ve seen a lot of comments from people that love it, and since my shop fits in a 4"x10" footprint it seems like the best option (as opposed to a belt/disk combo or stand alone OSS).
> 
> - BenM


 It's a good machine and if you don't have a bench belt sander, that it is nice to be able to do that as well. I bought mine at a garage sale and I am actually having another problem I didn't mention. I bought some generic sanding sleeves for the spindle to get a full set of sizes and grits and they must be just slightly oversized because about half of them slip when I use them. I assume that it is just the sleeves and not something else that is wrong with the sander (I cannot find anything wrong). It does have a little bit of a big footprint compared to a spindle sander, if bench space is a problem. It is for me and right now its sitting on a furniture dolly and getting shuttled around waiting for me to make a flip-top cart so that it can share the foot print with my planer. BTW, you might want to look at Wen, Triton, Grizzly and even Harbor freight. They all appear to be selling clones of the Ridgid now but for less money. I don't know anything about them but they are all cheaper than the Ridgid and appear to be identical from the outside anyway.


----------



## bndawgs

I have the Triton version and it works well. The dust collection is actually pretty decent with just my shop vac too.

I feel the combo belt/spindle sander is the best of both worlds. I'm still on the factory belts, so I can't comment whether other belts will have any issues or not. I think they're all going to be pretty similar in fit and function. Ridgid I believe offers a miter slot over the others.


----------



## GrantA

I was impressed with the dust collection on my little HF spindle sander, it worked very well.


----------



## BrandonW

> I was impressed with the dust collection on my little HF spindle sander, it worked very well.
> 
> - GrantA


Good to know. HF can be so hit or miss on stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

> So I stopped by the brewery today and they sent me home with some beer. Those on the left are empties for more of those beer boxes I made, but the ones on the right were freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brandon


Too cool man! Congrats on the side work and the free beer


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, I thought surely you'd have a spindle sander like this or larger.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/615075725819005


----------



## GrantA

> I *was* impressed with the dust collection on my little HF spindle sander, it worked very well.
> 
> - GrantA


Past tense Yeti ;-p
I need to get a decent pic of the new one but it's more in between the HF and that big one. Here's a pic from when I bought it. It's a Crouch brand.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Nice! There's a guy selling a nice Crouch edge sander not too far from me and it's a big boy. It looks a little rough but likely only superficial, the problem is he wants $4200 for it, I told him for 90% off I'd come take a look at it.


----------



## GrantA

Did you see my new edge sander? It has to be completely rebuilt, been outside a while. Wysong Miles 604 like this one
It's a solid 4,000 lbs lol 
Here's about the best real picture I have right now









No way would I consider even 1 grand let along 4+ if it looks anything like this!
On that subject I was noticing my smaller Foley Belsaw edge sander has a bare aluminum drive wheel. The


----------



## GrantA

This is fitting for the beer swap thread!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn, that's a big sander!

This enabling offering is for Ken, I know you've been looking for a worm drive saw and I'm way too attached to my collection but this would make a good clean up project and is about as cheap as I've seen them shy of some random garage sale where stuff is being sold for scrap prices.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/620246638640739


----------



## GrantA

You'd have to take at least a zero off that for Kenny to be interested


----------



## GrantA

Oh I see my last thought didn't get finished, that happens a lot lol 
My smaller Foley Belsaw edge sander has a bare aluminum drive wheel but the big one has a rubber-tired drive wheel. It's gonna cost about $350 to have it redone by a pro, I'm wondering if it needs the rubber though? I could just turn off the old rubber and run it with a hard aluminum wheel but I'm not sure what the cons would be
Any thoughts from the group?


----------



## HokieKen

> Damn, that s a big sander!
> 
> This enabling offering is for Ken, I know you ve been looking for a worm drive saw and I m way too attached to my collection but this would make a good clean up project and is about as cheap as I ve seen them shy of some random garage sale where stuff is being sold for scrap prices.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/620246638640739
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Hell yeah Yeti! I'll get my wife to reach out later since I don't have one of those myspace accounts. Thanks for looking out man!


----------



## bndawgs

I'd still like to build that Woodsmith edge bander. Just haven't had time to source cheaper materials than what's at McMaster


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hell yeah Yeti! I'll get my wife to reach out later since I don't have one of those myspace accounts. Thanks for looking out man!
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't have an account either, I use my wife's and we almost need a contract for me to do so after making some "karen" cry on the HOA private group.

Grant, I would just run aluminum w/o rubber, a little more belt tension is all that should be needed for adequate traction to prevent slippage.

Here's the Crouch sander that apparently isn't really for sale based on the price.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/849826718847240

Here's another that looks a little smaller but the capacitor hump on the motor indicates single phase and otherwise not terribly different other than it's not priced by a crackhead. Might take a look when my garage layout is finalized.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/981868812268357


----------



## clieb91

Meanwhile Costco is already getting set for Christmas….










Just thought some of you would be interested. Please remember I have no reference whether or not the beer included is good beer.

CtL


----------



## EarlS

I am so tempted to check this out.


----------



## Keebler1

How much was that Chris? Msy have to go with my parents who have a costco membership and get a box


----------



## bndawgs

> I am so tempted to check this out.
> 
> - EarlS


that looks to be a pretty decent machine Earl.

I will say that the big thing I wish my old delta has is a rack and pinion system for adjusting the table height.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, I didn't even pay attention to the price as we were on our way to check out an noticed it. Sorry.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I'd snag that WT in a heartbeat Earl. But only at half that price…


----------



## RPhillips

I seem to miss this one every year! I gotta log in more often… smh.


----------



## HokieKen

> I seem to miss this one every year! I gotta log in more often… smh.
> 
> - RPhillips


Add me to your Buddies List Rob. Then whenever I post a new topic you'll get an e-mail notification ;-) Or just put it on your calendar to start looking out for the beer swap around mid July!


----------



## clieb91

Might be too late. But Costco still had a pile of those calendars and they were $59.

CtL


----------

